# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Manda's first trip to jamaica sept 2011

## Manda81

The day had finally come after much anticipation, planning, re-planning and panic, I was finally getting on a plane alone and travelling to Jamaica.  Alone ..ack! I was nervous and surprisingly ill prepared as I had forgotten my e-ticket at work.  I woke up in a haze unfortunately it was from the one too many Jager shots I had done in celebration of the beginning of my vacation the night before.  

Note to self, do not get drunk again before your trip.  Rushing around in the morning getting the last little bits together and out the door. 

It wasnt until I was on the plane that I had a moment of clarity and calmness that I looked down at myself and thought, 
"WHAT IN THE HELL AM I WEARING???  A baseball cap tank top with a sweater over it and track pants?? Track pants that I dont normally wear outside of the house. Good job Amanda and to think I was going to meet an old friend I hadnt seen in 13 years.. No make up no hair done track pants??? Thank god it would just be me and a Taxi.  

Just before take off my phone starts buzzing, its my sister I know this isnt the best time but I just wanted to let you know that Midas (my dog) is gone I looked out of my window seat and the sound of the jet fuel washed a heavy feeling over my body as we picked up speed I silently shed a tear for my puppy that I had just rushed past on the way out the door and had forgotten to give him just one last hug.

Got off the plane, check. Went through customs, check. Weird look #1 for travelling solo, check. Luggage, check.  

I walk out and think what am I doing where do I go.. I see two exits a man approaches me taxi for you?? Ummm.. maybe? I B Line it for the exit try and make it through a crowd and awww heat, sun, commotion. Where are my cigarettes?  God look what Im wearing!!! 

"Taxi for the beautiful girl??"  Umm Im just going to have a smoke firss Amanda??? Wait what? Someone just said my name....  "AMANDA!! OVER HERE!!"

----------


## Carol-Ann

Great Start Amanda ..Please keep it coming.. I hope pictures will fallow.  :Smile:

----------


## smith744



----------


## Jim-Donna

Lets keep it coming girl. Nice start.

----------


## Seveen

captivated!

----------


## Islander

Wonderful start to your vacation!!  Seems that we have a GREAT new writer on the board, you've got me captivated!!

Looking forward to the next chapter..

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Clarity

Wow! This is a great start! I can't wait to read more! Your writing has already sucked me in. Now I'm addicted and I'll be checking constantly for the next update haha! Since we're the same age and both experienced Jamaica for the first time this year.. I'm dying to hear about your experiences! Keep it coming!!  :Smile:

----------


## rastagirl777

Sucked in, lol.

----------


## suzengrace

Alright Girl...Do I need to put on my seatbelt ??? I have a feeling this is going to be one-hell of ride :EEK!:  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Nice beginning.  So glad your first experience was a good one.  Sitting here eagerly waiting for more.

Sorry about Midas.

----------


## brasi

Rock it!  Can't wait I am a big Manda fan!

----------


## 7milelover

Amanda, Sorry about Midas.  I look forward to more of your vacation story.   Don't make us wait too long, please.

----------


## brasi

Rock it!  Can't wait I am a big Manda fan!

----------


## Manda81

I can only imagine what I must have looked like standing there dressed in oversized black clothing and a baseball cap with a huge suitcase, searching frantically for one of the four lighters that I had in my carry-on. Now flinging my head back and forth tryyyying to find where this voice is coming from all the while trying to tell this man that this beautiful girl in her ridiculous outfit does not need a taxi at this exact moment and then there he was..*ANDRE*

With his hand up in the air flailing around with a huge smile on his face, no doubt its Andre, a bit taller, bigger build than I remember on his 16 year old frame but still the exact same smile.  

"Andre! Youre here!"

Relief.
Sigh 
Breathe 
Wait  ****.. 

*WHAT THE HELL AM I WEARING!!*

Kiss on the cheek one big hug and Andre disappears and comes back with a Taxi.  Where is your car Im wondering and Im told that upon his return from Haiti his apartment had been broken into and his car burnt down.  Burnt down??!! He tells me a small altercation had happened prior to leaving for Haiti.  *Burnt down??!!* No worries Manda Ill get you to Negril, truss me

Both heads on the back of the taxi looking at each other and he tells me he knew it was me instantly he saw me in a hat I had to laugh because Andre knew me as a tomboy and now my ridiculous what the hell am I wearing outfit is now not only fine but its nostalgic and I laugh to myself.  

So the adventure continues, were in a cab I figure were on our way to Negril, comfortable, air conditioning 5 minutes later were at the bus park in Montego Bay and Andre starts yelling out the window at some guy in Patois with a bus which really to me looks like a mini van, because it pretty much is. Whoa! Now that is new, Andre talking Patois and fasssst I caught Negril in the sentence and next thing I know Andres paid the driver and Im being shuffled out of a comfy car into the back of an extended looking mini van and my very large suitcase is being shuffled between a couple locals who all give me weird look #2 Okay so were going now right? This isnt so bad  The car starts moving then its not I think whats going on? Andre tells me were waiting for the car to fill up before we leave. *Tick Tock Tick Tock.*  Im slammed up against a window, which Im quite happy about later with the breeze. And off we go I dont remember talking to Andre much on that ride hes to my left and the window to my right. I lay my head against the window and take it in. 

Are you okay? Amanda, everything aiight? 
"Huh? Oh of coarse Im in Jamaica, I just dont think its hit me that Im in Jamaica and he laughs at me throws his arm around my shoulder and tells me trusss me I dont think its hit me that _youre_ in Jamaica either

Next thing I know Andres paying the driver again Im trying to get past my luggage and a huge box holdingwhat is that a chain saw?? And Im standing on the road thinking I know Ive never been to Jamaica before but this really doesnt look like Negril.  

Andre, were in the wrong spot!!! 
I know..I know!! Manda no worries would you relax were in Sav next stop Negril

back in a comfy taxi, me Andre, driver, air conditioning and next stop.....*NEGRIL*

----------


## Manda81

Driving down Norman Manley Blvd now and I’m sitting right up on the edge of my seat with this enthusiasm that I’m not sure I’ve exuded since Disney World when I was 9 years old. ”Look there is Mariners!” Swwooosh we’re going a bit fast and I feel like I’m giving myself whip lash but there is “Yellow Bird! I know that place I watched the sunset there like last week!!” 

Hold up, you said it’s your first time in Jamaica you been down here before?” I tell him about Negril.com and all the wonderful people and all the help and before I can finish he’s laughing at me and tells me you sound as if you know more about Negril than I do and I stop because I feel like I’m talking a mile a minute while viciously whipping my head back and forth trying to catch every sign and I smile .. What? Why are you looking at me like that?? I hit Andre on the arm with the back of my hand,  “Andre I’m really here!” “Ya Mon” he says,  “You *ARE* really here but since you know so much can you please tell this man where we are going?” 

"Coco La Palm please it’ll be right up here on your left hand side” and I can’t stop smiling.

Andre pays the driver, I stroll into the office, check in easy breezy no problems and off to the room.  Big room 2 double beds, the biggest shower I’ve ever seen, small table with 4 chairs, fridge, safe, TV, Air Conditioner, Bingo! 

Andre tells me he needs to go buy papers. I’m alone in a big room at Coco La Palm in NEGRIL and I start jumping up and down on the bed, a happy dance just for me, because again I just realized I’m finally here and I say to myself *“Once you go, you know”* and I can’t help but laugh.

----------


## negrilaholic

awesome, am loving it!  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

Alright! I know that happy dance! This is going to be fun.

----------


## Maryann

This is great, Amanda!  Looking forward to more.  And settle down, Brasi.  Geez!  Lol!  Just kiddin'!

----------


## brasi

hahahahaha. Ya got me. (:  Me and Manda are friends...  (:   Awesome report so far Amanda.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Nice,more,more!!!

----------


## Delta

I get that "I can't believe I'm here" feeling every time I go!  So disappointed my November trip is cancelled BUT I'm gonna try for March/April.

----------


## Katho

:Smile:   Great start! Can't wait for the rest!!

----------


## Seveen

yeah andre showed up!

----------


## Manda81

Now my travel day although Ive arrived safe and sound wasnt an easy one 
my plane had landed an hour late because of circling around the airport and the customs line was enormous and traveling with route taxis 
to Negril took a lot longer than originally planned. So just as Im taking a relaxing breath I notice were losing light in the room and it hits me 

Andre, OMG what time is it! We have dinner reservations in 10 minutes 

Track Pants, baseball cap, sweaty hair.. Im going to have to change my reservation and miss my very first sunset  :Frown:  

Call to push back my reservations, no problems. 

Andre and I start moving around the room putting away our things Unpacking #1, its like some sort of strange dance 
were doing around the room where were both able to just barely keep out of each others way oddly it felt like 
wed done this before but not just before recently.  Im just about to slide behind him to place a bag on the dresser and 
he swings around and says You havent given me my kiss yet 

And it wasnt any more than a second that he had my face in his hands and he was kissing me. Initially it was shocking and sort of like ACK! 
and it wasnt more than a second after that, that I felt my body relax and my eyes closed and we settled into each other and when we pulled away 
I hadnt realized how tightly we were holding each other but he looked at me in my eyes  and I smirked 

Andre, Im still the better kisser .. and we burst into laughter. 

We pull up into Catcha and Ivan's is beautiful and every table is lit up with candles and were sat at a tall table.  
Ive already decided what I want because Ive never tried it but Andre takes his time, we talk and talk over candle light 
just trying to catch up on 13 years of stuff. He tells me its still strange to see me here after so long but oddly 
that it doesnt feel as if its been 13 years. I agree with him and we sort of ponder that a moment until I can hear 
a consistant thumping across the water that brings me back to the table.  Rick's Cafe looks busy tonight. 

I try Conch Soup another first and yum! We have the jerk Shrimp YUM YUM I order the Lobster Thermidore and Andre orders the Curry Chicken. 
There is a cute couple at a table just across from us taking pictures together along the little wall by their table.  There is a couple in the pool and 
there is a group of ladies at a large round table. Our waitress was fantastic and patient but even she had to tell Andre that she wasnt leaving 
the table until he had made up his mind. We probably sat there for a few hours talking, glass of wine, talking  cold Red Stripe and more Red Stripe 
and then decided to head back to Coco. It was a bit early, I wasnt sure where to go, the Jungle was my first choice but it was still a bit early. 
 No problems back to the room for a bit. Ahh air conditioning full tummy couple of drinks just a few minutes and well head out, 

it couldnt have been more than 10 minutes and I was fast asleep.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Manda81....you have me at work smiling up a storm... I love your style of 
writing..I am so enjoying your report    :Smile:    can't wait for more.

----------


## Clarity

Manda, I love your writing style! It's really engaging! Keep it coming, I'm enjoying every word!! :Smile: 
P.S. How was the lobster thermidore at Ivans? I've never had and I want to try it when I go to Negril next month

----------


## Manda81

> Manda81....you have me at work smiling up a storm... I love your style of 
> writing..I am so enjoying your report      can't wait for more.


Aww thank you so much !! That's a relief I really wasn't sure if I'd end up boring everyone lol To be honest writing this has almost become more of a selfish thing it's as happy as I've been since I've returned I'm just so happy that everyone else is enjoying it too  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

> Manda, I love your writing style! It's really engaging! Keep it coming, I'm enjoying every word!!
> P.S. How was the lobster thermidore at Ivans? I've never had and I want to try it when I go to Negril next month


Coming from you that's certainly a compliment you and your husbands report was incredible!! 

The lobster Thermidore was great I can't say I can compare it with anything because I've never had it before but it was delicious. I took a picture of it even lol 

Pictures from my first day will follow before I continue to day 2  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin, PA

Helps if you don't use the black and green theme so you can see the text! I had to highlight the post to see anything other than the red text.

----------


## Manda81

> Helps if you don't use the black and green theme so you can see the text! I had to highlight the post to see anything other than the red text.


Thats strange because the color of text is black and my dialogue is red.. Andre's is blue ... is it like that for everyone?? this is how I'm seeing it lol

----------


## Angel

Am seeing it the way you are Amanda color wise. Nice reading so far.

----------


## Clarity

Manda - Yay! Can't wait to see the pictures!

And I totally know what you mean! I had so much fun writing the trip report with Markus. We would make dirty bananas and write it together on the weekends. It kept our vacation going because we were re-living the trip through our words. Alot of times memories of a trip will fade over time.. but not when you write it down. You can go back anytime and remember.
I also think sharing the experience afterwards is one of the best parts of taking a vacation!
So Thanks for bringing us along with you :Smile: 

P.S. There's an option to change the theme of the Negril.com message board (different colors other than this one.) I think that's what Kevin was referring to. He had to switch it back to the standard theme in order to read your post. I see your post fine!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Loving it!  BTW I see the same colors as you do Manda.

----------


## Maryann

VERY easy to read.  Actually prefer the larger font size.  See red, blue, and black.  Not hard to on the eyes at all, for me anyway.

p.s.  *Clarity, please share your dirty banana recipe.  I always try to make them at home but can't even come close to the ones made in Jamaica.  Thinking it must be those little bananas that make a big difference.

----------


## brasi

:Mad:

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Manda - Yay! Can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> There's an option to change the theme of the Negril.com message board (different colors other than this one.) I think that's what Kevin was referring to. He had to switch it back to the standard theme in order to read your post. I see your post fine!


Yep...that's it...I can see the blue without changing themes as well. Everyone else not using the green and black theme should be fine.

----------


## suzengrace

Alright Ms Manda-I'm liking your travel style already..First time to Jam and your taking the route taxi/van  from MBJ to Sav ---Right on!!! It's quite the experience isn't it-got a little real Jam flavor right out of the gate..And then on to Ivans at Catcha for candlelight dinner!!! -all in the same (First) Day !!!! You go girl .....waiting for more  :Wink:

----------


## SLP

WOW, Love your story so far.  Please continue it for us.

----------


## Marko

excellent mon......always fun to see it thru the eyes of a newbie......looking forward to the pics.....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Lola

Fun tale Manda!  I thought you were booked the first couple nights in Montego Bay?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Nice read to pas time sitting at the airport in Montreal waiting for my flight!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Did not know I could read and post on here from iphone

----------


## gerryg123

Not sure if you're going to wake up after falling asleep, but many times I've been in Negril for a quick click through the TV channels and fallen asleep .... it happens!

----------


## Manda81

Day 1 Pictures aren't much during most of my travel my bag was jammed under over or on me.

----------


## irie always

Nice report - thanks so much for sharing with all us folks. 
I'm not sure if I missed something along the way, but, it's been 13 years since you have seen and kissed Andre.  :EEK!: 
My lord, I'm trying to figure that one out. You look all of 21 or 22.

----------


## Manda81

21 or 22?? THANK YOU!! <3 I just turned 30  :Frown:  

History: I went to high school with Andre and use to hang around the Steel Drum Band he played in with a friend of mine in Toronto. 
We dated briefly.  He was a horrible kisser, I taught him to kiss properly ha! That is why it was funny to us that day. I had not seen
him in 13 years.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 2 PART 1*

Have you ever woken up in a bit of a panic and youve completely forgotten where you are? 
and not only that but you think youre definitely late for something?  
Ya well imagine me flying off an unfamiliar bed tripping over my shoes and banging into a table

Where the hell is my phone? What time is it? Where am I ?? 
I hear a grumble in the dark, *"OMG! WHAT IS THAT??!!* 

Rubbing my eyes I look around. 

 :Big Grin:  Im in *JAMAICA*, Im in Negril .. that grumble??!! .. ah thats Andre.  

He sits up..kisses his teeth Manda what the hell are you doing?  

Now Im wide awake and Im giddy like Christmas morning. 

Its time to wake up!! Lets go out I need to see the beach its morning time 
He reaches for his phone kiss teeth "Yuh muss be mad, its *3:32am*, go back to sleep!

And now Im sad and well my leg kind of hurts from bumping into that damn table but Im crushed.  
Its like waking up on Christmas Eve and thinking its Christmas Day. 

*6:30am* 

Manda wake up!! What in the hell is that some sort of blow horn in your suitcase?? 
Huh?, what?! Oh damn, its my work alarm, THERE'S my phone! 

Time to get up this time I know. *Note to self I should turn off my work alarm.* 

Shower, Brush Teeth, Get Dressed.  Im starving!! Where to go. 

We leave the hotel and head out to the road and Andre flags a route taxi down. 
Jammed in the back between Andre and a local, next stop *Sweet Spice!* My stomach rumbles.  

Sweet Spice was great, small cute restaurant reminded me a bit of some old diners here that Id walk into.  
The older lady that brings us coffee asks if I want milk and pours something that more looks like beige-ish glue?? 
Im sure I made a bit of a face because Andre chuckles at me but I pay no mind Damn thats good!! 
Best coffee, keep it coming.  All sold out of Ackee n Salt Fish though *DAMN!*

Coming out of Sweet Spice 

 You aiight to walk 
 What does it look like I dont have two legs Andre? 
 Why you gotta be so feisty( #1 ) 

Small child across the street probably belongs to the house thats just right there 
he pssst pssst pssst me Andre tells me pay no mind but I cant ignore this child 
and I look over at him.. "Buy me something?" 
Andre tells me "DONT", He then begins this rant about 
how he doesnt like to see these children put out by some of their parents to beg.

I look across the street and I see the sign for Scrub a Dub, 
Look Andre there is Scrub a Dub 
What you know about that? 
I know I wanna go 
You mad ? 

Why does he keep asking me that??

----------


## Seveen

good fun manda! 

write on . . .

----------


## smith744

_lol
lol
lol_

*THIS* is the *BEST*-est trip report in the whole-wide world..*.!!!!..*.

*:-)
*

----------


## Manda81

> _lol
> lol
> lol_
> 
> *THIS* is the *BEST*-est trip report in the whole-wide world..*.!!!!..*.
> 
> *:-)
> *


Sorry if you aren't enjoying it Smith ... I'm a newbie things get a bit more off the beaten track though if you stick around  :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Manda - I'm truly Loving your trip report so far!! So much fun to read! I'm addicted - Please Keep it coming! :Big Grin: 

P.S. Great pics! The lobster looks so delish! Now I know for sure what I'll be ordering at Ivans

Looking forward to your next installment!

----------


## brasi

I for one like it a lot.

----------


## yetta

Waiting, waiting fi more!!! Loving it!! Thanks for taking the time to post.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not too many trip reports catch my attention, but will be back for more of this one.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 2 PART 2*

We ended up walking all the way from Sweet Spice down the road to where the beach starts, theres a sign for a 
Beach Bashment later tonight for Titos Birthday.  
Im not sure who Tito is but hes been celebrating his birthday all weekend according to this flyer and well I feel personally invited now. 

 Big Grin! 
Andre, you dont party but were going to this party 
Aiight Aiight, You party I stand up and watch 

I kiss my teeth, he gives me weird look #3. 

I decide I want to walk the rest of the way by Beach. So we start off and its beautiful Im lagging behind taking pictures 
and its easy at first the sky is over cast and there is a large large dark cloud coming in.  Andre is gaining distance 
hes yelling something at me about rain or something or other _rah rah blah blah_ because Im so overwhelmed at the beauty 
of this beach that I cant bare to break my concentration.  But damn its HOT when that sun comes out and its getting harder and harder 
walking in the sand.  

Have you ever walked close to the water and all those ropes are hooked up to the boats? 
Ever try to walk over those ropes while the tide washes out and the rope rises up a foot off the sand? 
No? 
Oh its just me thats clumsy and makes an ass out of myself while taking pictures and not watching where Im going? 

Its okay Im use to it. 

Amanda! Look at you, you damn near flipped right over that rope watch where youre going 

I laugh. Couple of Jamaican men are in the sand kicking around a soccer ball and they laugh with me.  WITH ME not at me I promise you! lol   

Now Im walking the beach remember now and Ive read a ton of posts about the beach vendors. 
I walk by, "Lady would you like a sarong" or "I would love to do your hair". "No thanks Maam Im good" 
And thats it? Theres nothing to it than that? Well I must be lucky then  :Big Grin:  Slow season not too much hustle going on I suppose. 

The skies open up and Andre hangs on to some umbrella thing posted in the sand on a cement block 
it looks like as if hes hanging on for dear life at the top of a ships mass. 
Are you made of Sugar, Andre its just rain. So Im standing under this Umbrella thingy with him 
Andre this is ridiculous 
What would you suggest then Manda? I turn my head and GRIN! 
YELLOW BIRD 2 FOR 1 DRINKS! 
Huh? Where is Yellow Bird and how you know its 2 for 1 drinks? 

Its literally right behind where we are standing with a big sign 2 FOR 1 DRINKS!    

Up at the Bar is it noon yet? Probably not, who cares! Im in Jamaica, Purple Rain please 

We continue our stroll.. errr struggle in the hot sun and make it back to Coco. 

I couldnt believe how long it took us from Sweet Spice back to Coco then again there was a few stops, 
a few drinks, a few chats with vendors and again me lagging and running lagging and running up the beach 
like some 2 year old trying to catch up, Great Afternoon in Negril.

----------


## Seveen

love it!

----------


## negrilaholic

Now that sounds like a fantastic time! I am soooo loving your trip report and am looking forward to when I will be there next month!  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

*day 2 part 2 pictures*

----------


## Manda81

[b]day 2 part 2 pictures continued[b/]

----------


## Clarity

> Have you ever walked close to the water and all those ropes are hooked up to the boats? 
> Ever try to walk over those ropes while the tide washes out and the rope rises up a foot off the sand?


lol - yes!
This is really bringing back memories of my first trip, I love it!! I know what you mean about the walk on the beach taking a long time - there are so many places to stop, vendors talking to you, and the views.
The pictures are beautiful! Love the Rainbow capture, the beach, the purple rain looks yummy - I've heard of it, but never tried it! - Nice shades btw :Cool:  (I forgot my sunglasses when I went to Negril and I was walking around squinting most of the time)
Thanks for sharing! can't wait to read more! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lola

"And now I’m sad and well my leg kind of hurts from bumping into that damn table but I’m crushed.
It’s like waking up on Christmas Eve and thinking it’s Christmas Day.

6:30am

“Manda wake up!! What in the hell is that some sort of blow horn in your suitcase??”


ROFLMAO

----------


## MissBlue

ditto _THAT_ lola, amanda you got me cracking *clap* _UUPPPPPPP_ over here. 

ROFLMFAOOOO, girl you gots  _SKILLLLLLZZZZZZz_





> And that’s it? There’s nothing more to it than that?


  :Cool:   Yup!


 can't wait to read more.....

----------


## x l ent

It seems he's up to #3, I think this is going to have meaning soon...Waiting in anticipation. Me thinks there is a volcano brewing. Maybe I'm making more of the undercurrent than is actually there....or not? Anyway, great reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maryann

Having a blast reading your trip report, Manda.  Beautiful photos!  Like the one of the purple rain.  That's the prettiest drink I've ever seen!  Now I'm going to have to try one.

----------


## Manda81

> It seems he's up to #3, I think this is going to have meaning soon...Waiting in anticipation. Me thinks there is a volcano brewing. Maybe I'm making more of the undercurrent than is actually there....or not? Anyway, great reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol it's weird look #3 in general .. although I'm sure there are tons I didn't catch nor really cared about lol

----------


## Manda81

> ditto _THAT_ lola, amanda you got me cracking *clap* _UUPPPPPPP_ over here. 
> 
> ROFLMFAOOOO, girl you gots  _SKILLLLLLZZZZZZz_


LMFAO Glad you're enjoying it  :Smile:

----------


## Gabrielle

Well written and intersting read Manda - thank you for taking the time.....

----------


## TizzyATX

Nice....enjoying your trip report.  Quick too, guess I need to get my stuff together and crank one out. lol

Lookin forward to more

----------


## gluecipher

great read!  I love your writing style.

----------


## jeannieb

I'm following and enjoying!

----------


## a214trip

great report!

----------


## ohliz

:Cool:  thumbs up Manda!

----------


## Orchid

Nice Manda!

----------


## Dub J

More Plz!  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Oh Manda I luv it and it is so funny i could exactly picture every moment you mentioned from when I first experienced it ( ok except Andre ). I love your report and am addicted. Don't keep us hanging tooo long in between episodes though. Your excitement for your first time of everything is exhilirating i luv it!!

----------


## sammyb

Manda loving every key stroke and photo.......haven't followed a negril report in a long time...yours is a nice change of pace.......carry on please

----------


## HuskerJohn

A great start on your report!  Looking forward to more.

----------


## Aud-A-Sea

Awesome job Manda.  Thank you for making this long, boring day at work more fun  :Smile:   I found myself continuing on to the next page to read more.

Love to read a great trip report because they are few and far between.  You definitely have me hooked.  Feel like we were all there with you and Andre.

6 more weeks til we go back for our 6th time to Negril.  Soon you will be writing about your various trips to Negril.  Like you said, "Once you go...you know!"  :Wink:

----------


## Jamerican71

Great Report!  Thanks for posting!

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 2 PART 3* 

Back in the room after a long afternoon walking around and taking in Negrl 

Andre of coarse has parked himself in front of the TV and hes watching football on the edge of the bed a
s if something out of the ordinary is going to happen.  

 Ugh, Im in Jamaica and you want to watch football _*rolls eyes*_ 

I decide that Ill dye my hair. Yes of coarse I brought a box of hair dye to Jamaica, didnt I tell you I had one too many Jager shots the night before I left? 

So there I am dying my hair, Andre is watching football and Im thinking this is strange.  
I havent seen this guy in 13 years and why does this all feel familiar and easy. Im watching him from the bathroom 
and Ive got this black goo all over my forehead and he turns to me and makes weird look #4 

 what the hell is that on your head? 

He offers to help me dye my hair but of coarse I must sit in front of the TV.  

 Manda you know whats funny? I thought Id be all over you because its been so long and 
you were part of some of the best memories Ive had but Im not 

 Thats funny, Andre? Wow youre still a regular charmer arent you

 Thats not what I meant, I meant it feels like I seen you last week and this is 
all normal the way its suppose to be, I missed you 

 I was just thinking the same that this is all abnormally comfortable I dunno its weird

 I dunno if Ill ever see you again or if youll come back or when Ill be back in Toronto but 
no matter what Ill always *EWWWWW* Why does this stuff smell like that!! 

 Its ammonia, Andre *rolls eyes* 
 Ya, well youre trying to poison me or something, open a window 

Hair done, dressed, dancing around to music in the hotel room, pillow fighting 
Just a note the pillows at Cocolapalm hurt, we established a below the neck rule and in his case above the waist. 

*STARVING*  Hadnt eaten a thing since Breakfast at Sweet Spice its about time to get something in my stomach.  

Grab a route taxi off to 3 Dives.  I recognize the fire pit area from pictures and Andre tries to argue with me about 
how they dont do bon fires here.  Im slowly starting to realize that Andre likes to argue everything I say.  
Nothing wrong with a healthy debate but everything?? Whats his deal? 

Order our food go out to the bench by the cliff to have a cold red strip and Andre smokes.  
Im balancing out on some jagged rocks as far as my clumsiness will allow me and I hear  

Manda, what are you doing!! You know you clumsy and you fall and do you know that the only thing I could 
do is call your Dad and tell him you are drowning, I cant swim!

 You what?? 
 I said I cant swim, you dont remember when I almost drown in the deep end of the pool?

Now Im sort of teetering on some jagged points around the cliff edge and I look at him confused sort of searching 
my mind and then BINGO I remember and I cant stop laughing.  Im in hysterical laughter for some reason now 
swaying on some jagged edged rocks near cliffs edge.  

Andre stands up and hes looking panicky  Manda, whats so funny youre going to fall! 

For some reason I keep picturing him in 7 feet of water flailing around in a pool and I cant stop laughing when 
I finally settle down and get myself back to more level land I sit beside him and hes giving me that look .. you know .. 
weird look #5 but more like, I cant believe you were just laughing at me. 

 Andre?  *smirk*
 Manda, dont say anything
And Im chuckling Andreeee, 
 MANDA!
_ Andreyouliveonanislandandyoucantswim_ 

And he whips his head around at me with this straight mouthed look and I almost spit Red Stripe out of my nose.  
 Really funny Amanda, come our foods ready 

We both had the Jerk Chicken and I couldnt get enough of that sauce they had in that unmarked bottle some sort of pepper sauce 
and we sat there for hours talking, reminiscing, arguing, and debating.  There was Religion, life, marriage, politics, more Religion.  
We watched people come and go for their dinner and we were still there me with my straight Rum and Red Stripe chaser.. 
him with his Coca cola (boring) 

We started walking down the road Im feeling the rum a bit but Im okay .. so this is the very scary road its dark it is kind of scary 
before we hit that really blind sharp turn we decide its best to get into a Taxi.  After all. Im clumsy.  

We grab a route taxi and we make a stop so Andre can grab some .. stuff and there is a bit of an argument out side of the car.  
Seems as if the stuff Andre is use to is much better where he is from along with much cheaper.  He gets in the car.. 

 They thought I was a tourist until I started talking to them, and this is the stuff people buy 
when they come to Jamaica?? Ice Weed he says, ya right 

He puts his arm around my shoulder and tells the Taxi where were going. 

Next stop my good friend Titos birthday

----------


## irieworld

"Grab a route taxi off to 3 Dives.  I recognize the fire pit area from pictures and Andre tries to argue with me about 
how they dont do bon fires here.  Im slowly starting to realize that Andre likes to argue everything I say.  
Nothing wrong with a healthy debate but everything?? Whats his deal? "

Too funny (actually your whole report had me laughing, it is so relatable and you bring to life many of my own experiences). I have a couple of JA friends (that are guys) exactly same way--arguing things that really aren't worth arguing that they are dead sure about in not-budging-stuborness--when I know for a fact they are wrong. And even when I stack the facts against their argument they remain rooted to their story. Usually after one volley I just shrug but sometimes I just have to get into it--usually with no meaningful outcome.

----------


## Manda81

> Too funny (actually your whole report had me laughing, it is so relatable and you bring to life many of my own experiences). I have a couple of JA friends (that are guys) exactly same way--arguing things that really aren't worth arguing that they are dead sure about in not-budging-stuborness--when I know for a fact they are wrong. And even when I stack the facts against their argument they remain rooted to their story. Usually after one volley I just shrug but sometimes I just have to get into it--usually with no meaningful outcome.


There were ALOT of those moments that night at 3 Dives sitting at the bench I could have reinacted a few of our Religion arguements and I say arguements because I know how to debate he just ARGUES lol and at the point where I'm rolling my eyes so he can see and I'm like OKAYYYYYYY ANDREEEEE really was the only thing that would make him shut up lol To be honest with you it was funny because he had said he doesnt talk that much... ya right! I started calling him Preacha! "Go head an Preach Dre" We butt heads a lot .. but he's strong and so am I so what can you do. 

Pictures from 3 Dives to Follow  :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

keep it coming :-)

----------


## butterfly

You definitely have the writing style of an author, you should write a book. Your stories are captivating.

----------


## gerryg123

Great stuff .... sounds like you spent an hour or two after dinner just enjoying the cool breeze and the sound of waves, that is what Negril is all about. Oh yeah, plus the THREE HOURS it probably took at 3 Dives to get your food, that's a leisurely night, ha ha. JK .... i like the way the energy is building .... Are we going to see some rage turn to passion????

----------


## MissBlue

Q:


> so what can you do.


A: don't marry him! _(o yes i did)_  :EEK!: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Lola

Looking forward to MORE STORY!!   

Miz Blue good one ha ha

----------


## Manda81

*day 2 part 3 pictures*

----------


## Manda81

*day 2 part 3 pictures continued*

----------


## Lola

Mmmm callaloo, I miss it!

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 2 PART 4*


We pull up to the end of the beach area and already I can hear the bass thump thump thumping through my body.  
This is going to be fun! Andres got his phone out trying to guide me through potential mud patches and there are 
little tables set up before we hit the fenced tarped area full of bottles for sale.  500 JA each to get in and here we go! 

Being that it was an advertised party in Negril I expected that it would be a large mix of local/tourist at the party.  

*Looking  Looking Looking* Oh!! One other white girl, good stuff lol 

Andre guides me over by this huge tree thats beside the stage so I kind of feel like I have backstage access 
at this point but the crowd is all in the front and there are big lights and cameras filming people dance and 
beyond that is the bar.  

Now I know its been 13 years but why the hell has he put me so far away from the bar!! 

You dont want to go around front so we can be in front of the stage? 

Id prefer to stay here, I dont really dance much anymore 

What a load of bull****, Andre you use to battle in nightclubs in Toronto, chattin bout you dont dance. 

Come, you need a drink 

So here I am, little bit of a buzz on from the Rum beer chaser marathon up at 3 Dives weaving my way in and out 
between couples and singles smashed together in a large crowd grinding up to some loud loud dancehall.  Im feelin this vibe.. 
wait .. no that wasnt the vibe.  Oh sorry excuse, just tryin  to get  to .. the .. BAR 
I escape the crowd and whatever that was that rubbed up against me and I cant even see the ground because 
there are feet everywhere almost stumble into this old Rasta.. _"Ganja for the sexy girl?"_ 
 "Im good, thanks." 

Almost tripping over the step to get into the bar .. PHEW .. Drinks are ordered.. nothing is cold.. Im getting use to that.  
Back through the crowd. 

Im watching the crowd next to the tree there are girls pressed up against the massive wall of speakers with nothing supporting 
it from behind, sucking on lollipops for the camera crew.  There are guys dancing and girls in the sand winen down. 

This is amazing!! I love this !! Andre I loooov  Andre?

Where the hell did Andre go?? Im starting to feel this, the crowd is young, hype, electric and Im moving now, 
Andre will be around Im not worried about it.  Im dancing.

Andre shows back up he was just behind the stage getting something more to smoke, not surprised whatever floats your boat, 
speaking of which I need another drink.  

This time I take the crowd on my own Im sorry, excuse me, my bad, 
just passing by .. gotta .. get .. to .. the .. BAR _phew!_ Im through Im at the bar. 
This guy comes up beside me _Hey where are you from? Oh ya I got a cousin in Toronto, you want some company?_ 

Did he just ask me if I wanted some company?? I almost about choke on my drink because I couldnt help but laugh.  
Big grin on my face because all I can think about is one of the last threads I participated in before making this journey. 

Im brought back from my own little inside joke by this guy saying _so you wanna dance?_ 
Oh um no sorry Im good Ive got to get back to my friend. 
And I fight my way through the bodies once again..

You aiight Manda, everything good 

Smile 

Ya, everything is great 

Why you smiling like that some guy try and talk to you? 

Shhh Titos birthday cake is coming out 

I havent been to a beach party like that in my life Ive been to a few but this was just something I cant quite 
describe in text it was something you had to feel. I dont think there was a person there that wasnt having a great time. 
Im dancing, Andre is dancing and what is that?? Andre is actually drinking!! 

He grabs my arm and were dancing, dancing closer, did I mention he use to battle in clubs? 
So its time to step up my game and just then

 DJ Khalids, All I do is win comes on and we both jump up, so much for getting to close. 

_and everybodys hands go UP, and they stay there and they stay there_ 

It was a sea of arms on the beach and Andre and I with our backstage access pass 
danced side by side and I wouldnt have wanted to be anywhere else but ..

Wait what is that ? Sirens thats not part of the song. .. 

Andre looks at me .. *the police.* 

Time to go *DAMN*

----------


## jeannieb

You have a way with words. Very good!!! 
I wanted to say the picture with you drinking a red stripe, your blue eyeshadow is beautiful on you!

----------


## Lola

Dang girl, if you aren't writing for a living, you should take it up as a paying hobby LOL

----------


## jasperpso

Nice, looking forward to more.

----------


## Manda81

> You have a way with words. Very good!!! 
> I wanted to say the picture with you drinking a red stripe, your blue eyeshadow is beautiful on you!


Aww thank you  very much!! 




> Dang girl, if you aren't writing for a living, you should take it up as a paying hobby LOL


Really??  :Embarrassment:  That means a lot, thank you!

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 2 PART 4 VIDEOS* 

*Around 0:31 sec watch the girl in the yellow and the guy in the white pants hehehe* 




*She's at it again ..* 





*Watch the guy around 0:28 takes it over!*

----------


## brasi

Oh MY GOD...roflmao...that yellow shirt gal...wooo-boy!

----------


## sunray

Manda81, just wondering why you took smith744's post (#49 on this thread) in a negative way?  (your response post #50 this thread).  His post looks just like his posts on his trip reports, and I doubt very much he meant anything other than to say he was enjoying your report of your new experiences in Jamaica. (as am I, and many others)  We all have memories of our first reach to JA, and nice to see another's new experiences. Positive Vibes!

----------


## Clarity

Those video clips
Oh. My. God. <----- this is me with my jaw dropped.  :EEK!: 
_What is she.... Did he just...._
I've been to some wild parties, but that..I.. LOL
...and regarding 1st Video 0:31 - Does shaking your booty mean you are inviting a man to leap out of the shadows and grind you _into the floor_?
If that's the case, I will just be doing an innocent two-step shuffle when I go to the jungle. She was just dancing.. and then BAM!

Loving your trip report, Manda! 
 I'm enjoying every word! Thanks for sharing your adventures! 
Looking forward to next installment! :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> She was just dancing.. and then BAM!


I did not see any complaining, though!

----------


## Seveen

i wonder what they do_ after_ the party - lol

----------


## Manda81

Clarity - I'm pretty sure that she knew it was coming lol and when she got up she didnt look upset hahaha usuallly when a girl posts up like that against a wall it's pretty much an invitation. 

GerryG - There was no complaining.. the girls actually got a bit wild there was one moment I wish I had on camera.. there was an older man dancing around you may catch him a few times in the video but two young girls attacked him one leaped on the front of him and wrapped her legs around his waist but it was from a running stand point and the other did the same on his back.  Andre wasn't impressed that they would try and **** with an older man like that he had fallen over because of it.  Needless to say the party was in full swing and no one seemed to mind much of anything. 

Seveen - I know what I did after the party LOL

----------


## Seveen

glad you were able to show andre around - lol

----------


## Manda81

Seveen - It's not what you think lol We went for late night eats everyone hung around outside a bit and ate some Jerk Chicken lol

----------


## Maryann

I agree with you 100%, Sunray.  Smith was being sincere.  Have never seen him even comment on a trip report before, so you should look at that as a "Big Ups", Manda.

----------


## Seveen

oh that came out wrong manda <blush> 

i meant it seems like andre got to experience negril like a tourist

----------


## Manda81

> oh that came out wrong manda <blush> 
> 
> i meant it seems like andre got to experience negril like a tourist


Ohhh he did actually and oddly enough I could tell he was out of his element. Even his argumentative demeanor for most of Negril changes later in the trip which I'll comment on Day 3 4 and 5  :Smile:  I've got some writing to do tonight lol

----------


## suzengrace

You go girl..Yeah, gotta love those parties on the beach (any Jam street or country parties too)..watching them girls wine it up and down and every which way..So glad your getting out there and doing the "local style" vibe....Seems you know how to flow... And I dont believe Andre is Jam is he ??? But yes, Jam men Loooove to argue- sometimes the most mundane, insignificant things (lol) when I get tired of that nonsense I just put mi hand up and say "Talk da they hand" which of course causes more arguing (LOL)...Keep the story rolling girl......

----------


## Manda81

> You go girl..Yeah, gotta love those parties on the beach (any Jam street or country parties too)..watching them girls wine it up and down and every which way..So glad your getting out there and doing the "local style" vibe....Seems you know how to flow... And I dont believe Andre is Jam is he ??? But yes, Jam men Loooove to argue- sometimes the most mundane, insignificant things (lol) when I get tired of that nonsense I just put mi hand up and say "Talk da they hand" which of course causes more arguing (LOL)...Keep the story rolling girl......


Andre is Jamaican and lives in Jamaica so it was a lot easier for me to do the "local style" vibe.  It gets a hell of a lot more "local" lol 

I just don't remember him and I arguing so much but really how much did you actually "talk" to your boyfriend when you were 16 lol He tells me that I always think I'm right but that's not true.. I will gladly admit to someone when I'm wrong, it just doesnt happen that often hahaha

----------


## suzengrace

Ms Manda...Them men -they never wrong ...(LOL)  or so they think ....(LMAO)

----------


## CrazyTracy

> Those video clips
> Oh. My. God. <----- this is me with my jaw dropped. 
> _What is she.... Did he just...._
> I've been to some wild parties, but that..I.. LOL
> ...and regarding 1st Video 0:31 - Does shaking your booty mean you are inviting a man to leap out of the shadows and grind you _into the floor_?
> If that's the case, I will just be doing an innocent two-step shuffle when I go to the jungle. She was just dancing.. and then BAM!
> 
> Loving your trip report, Manda! 
>  I'm enjoying every word! Thanks for sharing your adventures! 
> Looking forward to next installment!



That is called "Daggering" and has been going on for years, here are some reports on the injuries caused by it :P

http://www.google.com.jm/search?q=br...ient=firefox-a

You would think that would be enough to stop the guys from doing it but no...LOL

Here is a video that shows it is best to watch and not participate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvzRdQBIC6s

One Love
Tracy

----------


## TiCtOc

Dancehall dancing is a huge part of the Jamaican club scene if at a dancehall club.The video Manda posted just looked like it had one or two people joining in with the dancing but in the nightclubs you can see a lot of people doing variations of the dance!Fora  lot of dancehall songs there is a matching pre-rehearsed dance and if it is a well loved track sometimes the whole room will break out into the dance routine.It is fun to watch.Dancehall dancing has been present for many years unfortunately there were two dances which were dangerous one was the dutty wine and the other was what was posted above.
As for the girl on the beach that video is old and I have no idea of what or why she was treated that way.
All I can say is that the whole dancehall vibe is massive and it is great fun and entertainment and very energetic!A lot of the dances require a lot of energy and a lot of practise is put into some of those pre rehearsed routines.The outfits can sometimes be amazing too.
If you have never seen it before just look up jamaica dancehall queen on youtube there are thousands of video clips.Dancehall and dancehall queens have a massive following in Jamaica.Special events are held to see who is the best dancehall queen.People sign up from all over the world and Japan actually took over a year or two as the Japanese people went crazy for dancehall.They loved it,copied it entered all the competitions and many came away with prizes.
Tracy has said it is best to watch and not participate.That was ONE incident and we have no idea why or how that happens,crap happens sometimes.
I can say I have lost count of how many hundreds of Jamaican dancehall parties I have attended and I have NEVER witnessed any one having anything but fun.
Oh and by the way if you decide to wear tight shorts or bikini bottoms and your booty goes in the air-yes probably expect a dagga dagga!They just do the dance though.Thats how it goes.You do not have to put your booty in the air to join in the fun though!
Dancehall music is BIG in Jamaica it comes from Jamaica.Jamaica is where the dancehall singers and dancers come from.If you like dancehall Jamaica is the best place to experience the singers , the dancers, the concerts, the parties.
The scene is HUGE and one of the draws to Jamaica for people who like the scene.You cannot find the party vibe anywhere else in the world like that.Trust me I went looking!

----------


## Marko

> Oh. My. God. <----- this is me with my jaw dropped. 
> _What is she.... Did he just...._
> I've been to some wild parties, but that..I.. LOL


dats nuttin......lol.......you can always take a walk on the wild side when in Jamaica.........
you can be a participaint or just an observer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

enjoying the awesome report.......makes one homesick for sur.......nah tru

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

Practise your moves :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

> Practise your moves


LOL tic!! you had me cracking up at my desk with that video
No, My booty will not be up in the air beckoning for a "dagga dagga" haha 

Especially after watching that video of the dancing tourist that Tracy posted! ( _oh my god!_.)  :EEK!: 

Yes, I'll be watching and not participating. .  :Wink: 

Marko - what do you mean _that's nothing_?! lol

I spent six nights in Negril and I thought I had seen a lot. 
Apparently I haven't seen _anything_ yet.

Manda - Keep it coming! :Big Grin:

----------


## Marko

> I spent six nights in Negril and I thought I had seen a lot. 
> Apparently I *haven't seen anything* yet.


in Negril most interesting things happen after midnite...not always.....but a lot......lol
 usually round 3AM....4AM......5AM...some of dem Adult Things happen at certain places....lol
not that mi know much about dat kind of stuff.....mi usually in bed by then.......lol

dem say if you go der enuff........you become _naturalized_.........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## rastagal

Yes she definitely expected that Dagga...now if you guys want to laugh your butts off ....LMAO!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Oh and the video tracy posted was of a tourist in Kingston not negril and she definately had experience with the dances and so she will have known that going to a place in Kingston in a miniskirt apparently with no friends and dancing in the middle of a huge crowd doing those moves once she was backing it up she would have known someone would have danced with her.Even if he was too fast for her and she got sand in her mouth and got mad!

----------


## Manda81

that video of that girl on the beach that I took isn't old.. I took that video with my camera while I was there .. but I know the dancing is not new .. it's been going on a long time I'm surprised at the response I have to say because I was not surprised with the dancing. But from what tic toc said it seems as if you're saying the video I posted was old .. hope you meant the white girl video that was posted after mine because I've seen that .. lol that is quite old it's been on Youtube for a while but that's an extreme basically to make fun of that girl. Almost like when I saw the two girls mount that old Jamaican man just to embarrass him, that's why Andre was so put off with it was because he knew those two Ja girsl was just tryin to make a fool of that old man. But Dancehall is fantastic it's an electricity you can't match anywhere... and tictoc is right when you see a song that everyone knows and people bust out in a routine it's invigorating.  I have to say though because the cameras were on that particular area the area looked clear there was a sea of people beyond that, that looks like they weren't interested in being the next Dancehall Queen wanna-be so the crowd was beyond the cameras. Either way I agree with TicToc its a huge part of Jamaican culture and to really truly appreciate it, you need to catch it in Jamaica.

----------


## northcoast

I guess I'm just "old school"  (and I love reggae music to the MAX....conscious reggae miyah talk), but I just don't see the point....saw these (similar) types of moves in a reggae club in NYC 15 years ago, when the two participants just got up & walked away from each other after the dance was over.....just can't see it....sorry!

----------


## Clarity

> that video of that girl on the beach that I took isn't old.. I took that video with my camera while I was there .. but I know the dancing is not new .. it's been going on a long time I'm surprised at the response I have to say because I was not surprised with the dancing. But from what tic toc said it seems as if you're saying the video I posted was old .. hope you meant the white girl video that was posted after mine because I've seen that .. lol that is quite old it's been on Youtube for a while but that's an extreme basically to make fun of that girl. Almost like when I saw the two girls mount that old Jamaican man just to embarrass him, that's why Andre was so put off with it was because he knew those two Ja girsl was just tryin to make a fool of that old man. But Dancehall is fantastic it's an electricity you can't match anywhere... and tictoc is right when you see a song that everyone knows and people bust out in a routine it's invigorating.  I have to say though because the cameras were on that particular area the area looked clear there was a sea of people beyond that, that looks like they weren't interested in being the next Dancehall Queen wanna-be so the crowd was beyond the cameras. Either way I agree with TicToc its a huge part of Jamaican culture and to really truly appreciate it, you need to catch it in Jamaica.


I think I was the only one surprised by the dancing. I've never seen daggering before. :Embarrassment: 

TicToc was referring to the dancing tourist that was dragged through the sand. (Youtube video Tracy posted)

I'm looking forward to catching some Dancehall on my next trip! I feel like you definitely had a more authentic Jamaican experience than I did. You were able to really spend time with locals and soak up the culture. I was mostly in a hotel, your trip report is really eye-opening and so much fun to read.

----------


## kbisiar

Love love love this report...and the pics and video rock. Keep it comin

----------


## CrazyTracy

> Yes she definitely expected that Dagga...now if you guys want to laugh your butts off ....LMAO!



OMG: That was HILARIOUS, thanks!!!
One Love
Tracy

----------


## suzengrace

Yes Ms Clarity..thats why many of us say--get out of the hotel/resort..so much more to see in Jam (besides the daggering//LOL) So much more culture,beautiful places, vibes..(I for one suggest you go to daytrip to Mayfields fall) Jamaica is NOT just Negril  and its beaches..you gogin back soon-hope you have the time to step out and do some "sight seeing"...I think you'll love Jam even more...

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey Manda,I did not mean your video was old I should have put the name or video title next to it sorry
I am enjoying the report Please tell us what happens next! SOON :Big Grin:

----------


## Schuttzie

I'm enjoying your report and writing style, Manda!  Keep it coming!

----------


## Manda81

You guys are the best I can barely keep up and the daggering debate was great! lol Thanks for everyones input on the dancing. It's Thanksgiving Dinner for me today but I'm going to try my best to get Day 3 in here  :Smile:

----------


## Angel

Enjoy your dinner today, there is always tomorrow or soon to post your stories. We will wait.......

----------


## TiCtOc

Dinner can wait trip report comes first :Big Grin:

----------


## irie always

OMG !  I guess that is what I saw at Alfred's one night and just couldn't understand what was going on behind the bar. Well know I know - imagine that after all these years and if I ever see it again in person then I'll know it as daggering - who would have imagined - some kind of sport!

----------


## brasi

Marko: I went to XXX a couple times at 3 am. Once, as part of the show, a Ja man was attempting to AHEM with two women (yes, LIVE) and his AHEM wouldn't function and 150 people were watching...haha. Pressure sucks. He was being taunted, ice thrown at him etc....

That was the craziest thing I have EVER seen...anywhere.

----------


## negrilbay

Clarity, if your in Negril on Sunday there is always a beach party near the craft market, can get really wild to see, mostly locals dancing, try to check it out when you go next time.  






> dats nuttin......lol.......you can always take a walk on the wild side when in Jamaica.........
> you can be a participaint or just an observer 
> 
> enjoying the awesome report.......makes one homesick for sur.......nah tru
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## jasperpso

i guess your done? i hope not..  just tryin to stoke the fire..

----------


## irieworld

yeah, come back Manda--can't wait for the rest of your Ja adventure!

----------


## Manda81

Def. not done! Soooo much more to tell lol the long weekend got the best of me and it was beautiful in Toronto!! I'm working on it, more tonight  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

DAY 3 PART 1 

Waking up was a bit of a blur with a mix of Red Stripe, Rum, the buzz of the party the night before 
and everything kind of swirls around in my head as I left my head off of Andres chest his arms around 
me and I pull to get up but hes pulled me back in.

Andre, we need to get up were leaving Negril today and we have to check out 

_Grumble Grumble Grumble_ 

And then it sort of hits me like a ton of bricks, I have to leave Negril.  I feel like the last two days was a whirlwind 
and Im disappointed in the fact that I havent seen half as much of what I wanted although Im proud of seen what 
I did in the two days that Ive been here. But there is this sad spot that Im leaving and a kind of excitement that 
the next three days I have absolutely no idea what to expect.  Where Im even going what is it going to look like will 
I enjoy myself and then the blow horn in my suitcase erupts.  

Andre jumps up and his forearm hits the back of my head my thoughts abruptly stop and now my neck hurts.  

I thought you were going to turn that damn thing off!

_Oops!_ 

We get dressed quickly and make it for breakfast.  Ackee and Saltfish finally!! The breakfast at Cocolapalm 
was great and while Im ordering Im told Banana Bread comes with my order. I turn to Andre

I heard they have the best Banana Bread and the waitress smiles and laughs at me _True, we do_ 

After breakfast I want to take in some more of the beach, this morning its blue skies and no over cast and the 
brightness of the beach hitting the clear water is something youd think you might only see in a photo shopped 
picture in a travel magazine but no here it is in all of Gods glory, this has to be one of the most beautiful things 
Ive ever seen.  Laying on a beach lawn chair soaking it all in before I have to leave this paradise right before my eyes.  

Im interrupted by a man on the beach with a blow horn ..

Now that is a blow horn Andre, not my alarm! 

Same difference Amanda that man might as well be in your suitcase 

Apparently there is a free Reggae/Soca party at Roots Bamboo, Damn Im going to miss it.  
Andre gets up to grab from a dread on the beach.  Again he comes back mumbling about how hes not a tourist and 
these prices are outrageous.  

Back in the room, packing #2 were late to check out because were not even sure how we are going to get from 
Negril to where ever Andre lives. I still havent figured this out; he tells me some place called Hampton Court near 
Malvern.  As if Im suppose to know this?? When all else fails ask Negril.com.. Some good advice on not renting a 
private car.  Andre tells me 

what would be the difference if I had picked up my friends car to come get you?

I dont know Andre but its best if we rent 

We find a rental Efay Car Rental, seems a bit sketchy as there is no number online but there is an email.  Email sent.  
The quote is 150.00 less than all the other car rentals, SOLD. Well meet in Mobay.  Flash back to how long it took 
to get to Negril by Route Taxi .. do I want to waste another day?? 

Andre go out to the street and see if you charter a taxi how much it will cost  60 US he says .. 
hmm well if Im going to give up 60 US I might as well do it for someone thats connected to a member of Negril.com. 

 I text Brasi..

Hey Brasi whos your driver friend? Oh ya Judge how do I get a hold of that guy? 

Judge is now going to come and get Andre and I after asking how we know Brasi I let him know that Brasi is due back 
in Negril in January and they will drink a lot of Red Stripes he laughs at this, hell be picking us up in 30 minutes. 

The ride to Mobay was great, big van type vehicle just me, Andre and Judge.  We get to Mobay grab a cold Red Stripe 
and stand up on the road in the shade of coarse, its HOT we wait for Anton from the Car Rental.  Car gets here Ive seen 
cars in better shape but itll do plus hell take my Canadian funds and  price doesnt change, good stuff on the road. 

Its going to take us a bit to get to Hampton Court where ever that is.  Andre is driving but its a left hand drive driving on 
the left hand side of the road.. what does this mean you ask? All the on coming traffic is on my side.  For the rest of the trip 
I have been accustomed to gripping what I like to call the holy sh&t bars above my window for dear life.  Im ducking and 
covering my eyes and at first Im sure Ive yelled at Andre a few times which might sound something like I have tourettes.  

"**** SH&T ANDRE YOU ARE GOING TO KILL ME! 

We are climbing, climbing winding winding..

Andre where are we?
Were going up the mountain 
You live on a mountain?
I live up in the mountains. 

_Wonderful._ 

There are no guard rails on the side of the road, the road looks as wide as a one way road where Im from if not smaller 
and were passing at high speeds, this cant be safe. Nevermind that every sharp hairpin turn around a large part of rock 
in the mountain I can see the oncoming traffic before Andre.  PERFECT.  

Im terrified and my hand hurts from gripping the holy sh&t bar for over an hour and we hit Santa Cruz .. 
almost there Im told.  Thank god because Im not sure how much more I can handle of this.  

What youre going to smoke a joint?? 
I dont have to have my seat belt on? 
"What do you mean I can drink while you drive??" 
"Why dont I have a drink in my hand for this!" 

Hell if I die Id rather not be parched

----------


## Lapurr

O-M-G! Giiiiirl, that would have scared the crap outta me, I seriously hope he didnt light up!! but I know of those windy climbing roads you speak of!! lovin your report!

----------


## x l ent

How many hours were you on the road?  That looks like a long way...http://www.maplandia.com/jamaica/sai...hampton-court/

----------


## suzengrace

hey girl..getting a little taste of my life in those hills/mts   heh ????? so  lokoing forward to the next thread....

----------


## Manda81

> How many hours were you on the road?  That looks like a long way...http://www.maplandia.com/jamaica/sai...hampton-court/


that is not the right Hampton Court.. it's considered more of a name of a neighbourhood in St. Beths which is part of Malvern... if you google that you should be able to get it on the map.  I know that in Mobay there is a Hampton Court as well but I think it's more of a neighbourhood idea than it is a town or city.  

The ride from Mobay up to "Hampton Court"/Malvern Andre said would be about 1.5 hours but with the road being pretty bad and there seemed to be quite a bit of traffic on top of the rain it slowed us down a lot I'd say we were on the road for about 2 hours at least with a stop in Santa Cruz for mixed cd's lol We learned quite fast that the radio wasn't going to do it not up in the mountain area and that static sound for 2 hours along with my heightened stress wasn't going to cut it. 

Lapurr - He did light up in fact he smoked on the road the entire rest of the trip.. :s

----------


## x l ent

Lets try this location...I might be close this time. Still looks like a ways into the mountains. http://www.maplandia.com/jamaica/sai...abeth/malvern/

----------


## Manda81

> Lets try this location...I might be close this time. Still looks like a ways into the mountains. http://www.maplandia.com/jamaica/sai...abeth/malvern/


That's it  :Smile:  It IS a ways into the mountain the Santa Cruz Mountains lol wait until you see the view from his friends house it almost looks as if there is only one other higher point in Jamaica .. I know that looking at the sunset from the cliffs in Negril is awe inspiring but being so high in the mountain it literally feels as if you can reach out to it.  Life changing!

----------


## Seveen

enjoying your report manda!

----------


## Clarity

Loving your trip report so far, Manda!  I've only seen Negril, so I'm curious about the rest of Jamaica. Looking forward to the next installment! :Smile:

----------


## brasi

I am not sure what is more awesome: being mentioned in Manda's report, that she trusts me for advice, or the fact that a gorgeous, single Canadian woman has my number and uses it. LOL   (:

This whole thing about Andre and her head on his chest?  Mweh.

Otherwise, great report LOL

PS I love Canadiaianaian ladies, remember? haha

----------


## Manda81

Brasi lol you are too funny. How could I not mention you in my report :P You will be mentioned again actually lol Annnd if it makes you feel any better Andre was more like "Who is Brasi .. and how do you know him? What are you texting him? I guess he misses you huh?" hahaha was pretty funny actually :P

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 3 PART 2* 

Andre gets on his phone Barber, make sure you have two box food, chicken and chips 30 minutes 

 Andre, who was that? 

Barber, the Barber, hes going to make sure he orders us food for when we get there.

 Barber, the Barber, creative

Wait, Im meeting your friends? Now??!! Umm you need to stop at your house first so I can change or something! 

 Why you look fine

Andre Ive been sitting in a car for hours holding on for deal life I need to freshen up! 

For who??!! Barber??!! Alright Alright fine, women! 

I really didnt know what to expect when arriving at Andres place. What would it look like? Would there be an inside toilet? 
No idea but we pulled up to a small gated apartment building and entering his place it was what someone would call I guess 
a Bachelor.  There was one large room in which he had his bed clothes, stereo and that was it and there was a separate bathroom 
with bathtub/shower and then a separate small kitchen with a fridge counter space, sink and a hot plate for cooking.  
Not the Ritz but Im not high maintenance this will do.  Oh and no TV .. do you know what this means?? 

No Football! Andre wont be pealed to the TV the entire time.  

Dont jump on the bed like you did in Negril though or we wont have anything to sleep on tonight. 

I sit down on the bed and its super hard, hard as in I can feel the boards underneath.  

 Andre, you need a new mattress. 

Wash up get changed no idea what to expect Im in the country, up a mountain what does one wear in the country, up a mountain? 
Surely I did not pack for this but Ill do what I can.  There is no mirror at Andres place just a small one that I can do my make up with 
but how in the hell am I suppose to know what the rest of me looks like??


Thats the most put together I think Ive seen you since you got to Jamaica.

 Why thanks Andre and here I thought I looked pretty good most nights. 

Well you did but your outfit looks more put together

Its black Andre .. All black.  Of coarse it looks put together *rolls eyes* Men! 

So we get in the car and we pull up to a lit area on one of the roads everything is trees and such and all of a sudden theres a 
building on the right that says nite club and on the left there is what looks like two small shacks.  That is the Barber and right 
next to it is a bar which really is a take out bar as there isnt anywhere to sit down in there.  

So what now Im thinking.. Were in the middle of nowhere pretty much but weve got the car its pumping extremely loud music 
and I can see barber barbering someones hair.  

Andre yells at someone and a head pops down through the door window

Amanda, this is Jacko, Jacko this is my girlfriend Amanda

_Whoa ! Girlfriend?_ 

We say hello and then Im introduced to Jackos nephew Barber who looks just as old as Jacko.  There are a few things they said 
that I didnt catch Im sure I sat there looking like a complete idiot as if they were speaking a different language but between the 
very loud music and the fact that this Patois was FAST I had no idea what they said.  

_English, wldjf;lajg;jgaj;hl;kjshkj,_ Jacko says.  I realize hes talking to Andre and Andre is English. Ha! This makes me laugh 
because although Andre speaks Patois he switches back to Canadian form when hes around certain people and I guess Jacko 
and Barber know this.  English I like that .. although Im still voting for Preacher.  

We get our box food and chow down it had been since Breakfast since I ate anything.  Here I thought Id gain weight in Jamaica 
because the food is so good but for some reason the excitement of everything masks any sort of hunger I might have during the day.  

Jacko! Jacko! Grab a flask I feel like having drinks tonight. 

Whoa! Andre is going to have drinks tonight, this doesnt happen.  Andre has an ulcer he doesnt normally drink.  But he insists that 
we are in his hood now and I can tell his demeanor is different. Hes smiling a lot!  Hes singing to music. He keeps wacking me on 
the same knee in the same spot and grabbing my leg asking me  everything aiight Manda, you aiight 
I dont know how many times Ive answered this question while up in Malvern.  Mind you my leg is getting sore and I might just wack 
him back if he hits me in the same spot again.  

Andre comes back to the car with a bottle of Wray and Nephew and I think Oh god!! Just two weeks before this a friend of mine had 
bought it because we had never had it and I just remember how horrible it was.  

But okay no worries Im a trooper.

----------


## irieworld

woo hoo, party on the mountain! Nice.

----------


## Clarity

> Andre comes back to the car with a bottle of Wray and Nephew…


Wray and Nephew? What is that? Is it like JB?

Loving your trip report, Manda!  Look forward to hearing how the rest of the night goes! :Big Grin:

----------


## Seveen

you are too funny manda - you have me cracking up over here

----------


## Manda81

Thanks Clarity! Wray n Nephew is an over proof Jamaican Rum  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

lol thanks Seveen Im happy you are enjoying it  :Big Grin:

----------


## OUV11112

I have been checking out this board (lurking) for the last couple of weeks as my wife and are going to Negril for the first time on October 29th. I had to sign up to say thanks for the reports. They are very informative and funny. You should do this for a living. Slinte. :Smile:

----------


## x l ent

It's clear overproof rum...wicked! I was too slow on the answer.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 3 PART 3*

Jacko tells us there is a College BYOB party up the road tonight and that we should think about going.  
I’m looking at the flask and me Andre, Jacko and Barber.  

 “We need more drinks Andre.” 

So we end up on a road trip, Me Andre, Jacko and Barber in the car heading to Junction apparently there is a wholesale there 
and booze is a lot cheaper.  We are flying through the mountain roads nothing but trees and potholes to look out for and no 
lights anywhere but what’s on the front of our car.  And I was scared during the day in the rain?? This is a whole new ball game I
look back at Jacko and he motions to me with a plastic cup and the bottle of Rum I nod my head.  

We have established a common language lol 

He pours me some rum I motion for more his eyes widen I’ve got what I like to call a good shot of rum in my glass and I swig it back.  UGH! I have to swallow a few times just because it feels like this rum is stuck in the back of my throat and then it burns through my stomach.  Jacko pats me on the shoulder I look back and he’s holding a bottle of “Ting” in his hands and asks for my glass I tell him I took my shot.  He starts going off _“Lawd somethingsomethingsomething!!!”_ and Andre looks at me and starts laughing. 

“He said he hasn’t seen a woman be able to do that in a long time and he’s impressed” 

I look back and Jacko is pouring Ting in his small cup of rum and I smirk.  

After we grab more Rum at the wholesale in Junction we’re on our way to this college house party. There is a girl walking along the road in the dark from work and Jacko knows her so we pull over so we can drop her off on the way home. I look back from the front seat  “Hi” and she says_ “Where you’d you get the white girl from??”_ Everyone stops for what feels like 5 minutes but I’m sure it was 30 seconds and we bust out laughing.

We arrive and park on the side of the road. There is a small hill full of rock and gravel we climb to get up to the “lawn” area of the house.  They are singing Happy Birthday and the music is off most of the guys are out on the lawn in the shadows some in the house and a lot of girls are up on the porch area in groups.  I meet a few of Andre’s acquaintances all men and he starts to usher me up through the crowd and on to the porch to get into the house. 

 “Andre, what if I’m not welcomed here? All the girls are outside should I really go inside?” 

Let me tell you how awkward it was to walk through a fully lit porch area while you know every single pair of eyes is on you, whispering girls. We were in that house for about a minute it was all men it was very hot and I was stood up in a corner dreading having to walk back out of the house through the lit porch area.

Andre tells me “why would it be an issue you are with me and you are my friend and if anyone has a problem they can come talk to me” Andre is starting to get tipsy and I can tell because he is starting to tell his friends I’m his girlfriend, he’s got the best girl at the party etc.  This is not the attention that I wanted at this moment knowing that people were wondering where the hell I came from and who I was.  Jacko and Barber after a little while tell us that the “vibe” in the party has changed that’s my que.  
 “Andre I’d like to go home now I’m tired”

So I’m walking back to the car … did I tell you already that I’m clumsy?? 

I’m wearing flats that have no grip and that small hill full of rock and gravel we climbed up well I slid down it in some sort of weird 
sliding to home base splits move and I couldn’t have been more embarrassed.  Lucky for me at this point the music was on most 
people had not paid attention.  Jacko tries to grab my arm to pick me up. 

 “I’m fine I need to put my shoe on first.  I’m okay I can get up. 

Andre is angry and tells me I made a “scene” because I “yelled” at Jacko.  I did not YELL at anyone but now I’m YELLING at Andre.  

 “All week you have told me watch your step or held your hand out for me to watch my step this time you leave me to walk down a rocky death trap alone. Thanks!” 

Okay maybe it’s a bit dramatic but I’m embarrassed and really it’s no one’s fault. After all I am clumsy.  

“Oh it’s my fault you were drunk and you fell.” 

 “Drunk???  Who was drunk Andre? I slipped!” 

“Look your foot is bleeding” 

I look down, that doesn’t look good… rock, blood, skin.. 

I wash it off come out lay in bed in my clothes away from Andre.. Seething.

----------


## ohliz

I drove through Malvern last trip, going from Treasure Beach to Mandeville. Junction was my shopping spot. I love it up there.

Hope your leg healed fast  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

> I drove through Malvern last trip, going from Treasure Beach to Mandeville. Junction was my shopping spot. I love it up there.
> 
> Hope your leg healed fast


Awesome ! went through all those areas as well Day 4 and 5 all over that treach between Treasure Beach Mandeville also Black River etc.  Coming up  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Day 3 pictures

----------


## Manda81

Day 3 pictures continued

----------


## Manda81

Day 3 pictures still continued

----------


## Manda81

Day 3 pictures completed

Holland Bamboo "Bamboo Avenue" was spectacular very cool to see.  We took this road a few times through out the next 3 days and each time I had my head out the window looking up, just beautiful.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I had a cool experiance going from Treasure beach up through Cross roads and up to Junction, I was riding with the lady where I was staying and one of the girls that worked for her, she said they had to hand out what she called beggin letters for door prizes for an event in T.B. So I went into all kinds of store and shops with her worker even the funeral home. It was one of the best days i have had , and also got a lot of looks like whats this white guy (tourist) doin here.

----------


## suzengrace

You are a trooper ms manda..1st time to jam and now you up there tromping around in the hills, hanging at the parties where you the only farrin( can be a bit un-nerving  huh??) open to any new adventure..Right on Ms Manda...seeing and exp.so much more of Jam beside Negril....(and yes negril can be cool)...
Your my kind of traveler....
Keep the story flowing (and pics)..

----------


## Schuttzie

Manda, you are too funny!  Loving the report!

----------


## Sisse

You are the self portrait taking Master!!!  Lovin the report!!

----------


## jasperpso

> You are the self portrait taking Master!!!


for real - they are all framed up like perfect.. i cant shoot other people that well..lol

----------


## Manda81

Sisse & Jasperpso

LMAO There are not very many pictures of myself on my vacation because I always had the camera so whenever I wanted a picture of me I just took it myself lol

Suzengrace - Thank you! It was everything I wanted it to be. I was determined to see as much as I could on my first trip and have it be memorable.  Being up in the mountain and being the only "farrin" was a tiny bit unnerving but honestly the people are incredibly kind and genuine not too many husslers in the country.  That party was the one and only time I felt a bit out of place.

----------


## Jamerican71

I'm still reading and enjoying your report.  I don't want the trip report to end but I can't wait to hear the end as I'm hoping for a fairy tale ending with you and Andre!

----------


## Angel

Enjoying your trip report and photos, have you booked your next trip?

----------


## sandy-girl

Loving the report. Please keep coming.

----------


## Manda81

> Enjoying your trip report and photos, have you booked your next trip?


I wish!!! I have some loose ends to tie up here before I can actually book a ticket and with Christmas coming up its tight 

I really hope I'm able to get back in February thought but it might have to wait until Spring  :Frown:

----------


## shellyk

Loving It and wow oh wow do I know exactly that un nerving feeling you felt , been there many times!! Let's face it not many Jamaican girls have an appreciation for pretty white girls at there parties outside the tourist areas where they get paid to be near us.

----------


## TizzyATX

I was just wondering about that...how the jamaican girls feel towards us.  Didn't get much feel for it while I was there simply becuase i didn't get to interact with as many JA females.  The few I did talk to were super sweet but then again it wasn't in that kind of setting...and I was buying their jewelry. lol

----------


## ohliz

Most J'can younger women I've been around outside of tourist areas have not been at all intimidated by me, lol...I can barely hold my own with them in terms of looks, style, clothes...I am a bit older...a few are friends...all have been perfectly polite to me in any case.   I'm speaking of Kingston parties and clubs. 

Overall I have 2-3 Jamaican female friends who are my own age.

And just FYI Jamaican women come in all shades, black, white, and many shades of red, yellow and brown....

----------


## Manda81

I can't really discuss this on a wider scale than my own experience because I've only been one time however I would assume that in a metro area like Kingston it may not be such a strange thing to see a white tourist female than it might be in the Santa Cruz mountains although I'm positive I'm not the only one lol I think that these girls whether it be Jamaican or any nationality were college girls and so they are clique-y and young.  They also were on a 11pm curfew from what I heard so I'm sure that me being an uknown white female tourist didn't help not that anyone was rude to me in any way it was just a vibe that I"m sure probably threw them off too.  Afterall I showed up with 3 males that didn't attend their college.  

P.S I just have to say that I absolutely love the discussions that take place after some of my posts! They are great keep it going, plus it gives me more time to write the next day lol

----------


## Angel

We are waiting Amanda keep it going please. :-)

----------


## TizzyATX

Haha, good point Manda....I guess girls are girls are girls...no matter where you go.  Young clique'ish girls should be expected at any college party...anywhere. lol  I've gotten that same out of place feeling at parties right here in my hometown. 

I'm really enjoying your thread btw  :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

Let's face it not many Jamaican girls have an appreciation for pretty white girls at there parties outside the tourist areas where they get paid to be near us.[/QUOTE]
Shelly, Oh liz is right-Jam.girls come in all kinds of beautiful colors..But i get what your saying...But "paid to be near us" I think I know where your going with that-but don't think you should say that as a blanket statement..No, not all Jam women hanging out at the tourists areas are "paid women"...

----------


## sandy-girl

shellyk says, "Let's face it not many Jamaican girls have an appreciation for pretty white girls at there parties outside the tourist areas where they get paid to be near us." 



Ummm, no comment.

----------


## shellyk

Oh lord no no no that wasn't what I meant at all. I meant as in Bartending, working the stores, the resorts, where they have to be nice to us to keep food on their tables and keep a job. Many and not ALL I'm sure Jamaican women ages app. 20-30 see us as competition or as someone who thinks they are better. Also the amount of attention the tourist women get from Jamaican men does irritate many girls. 
Meant nothing more or different.

----------


## kbisiar

> Loving It and wow oh wow do I know exactly that un nerving feeling you felt , been there many times!! Let's face it not many Jamaican girls have an appreciation for pretty white girls at there parties outside the tourist areas where they get paid to be near us.


I got what shellyk was saying. I think sandy-girl took it out of context.

----------


## suzengrace

OK ...Shelly I get you girl.....Perfect example how things written and how one interprets can be totally different...But regardless, everyone should be able to have their own opinion...

----------


## TiCtOc

black, white, and many shades of red, yellow and brown.... yes! and as long as they turn up the speakers and smile and make a little space for me and my rum I am happy ~ might even share my rum!
I do not do screwfaces LOL I see face pulling as a twitchy nervous thing so no point sending looks over my way !
I have had fun at all the parties I have attended.
I know it can feel daunting though just for a split second sometimes, like one time I was at a gathering it was the night before a funeral and it was in a very remote place. 
Deep into the greenery and trees and mountains~ for me anyway.
No streetlights, no road just half a town gathering way back.

So this very drunk man starts shouting whitey whitey which is fine I am used to that it means nothing, 
so then he started making sexual remarks not your usual rudeboy remarks but like being quite rude and drunk with it.and for a split second I thought I am in the middle of nowhere half a town full of pretty much strangers there is a man shouting at me , I am the only white person here and there is a grave dug behind me and its dark and .....
But then I snapped out of it because our neice that lives in Jamaica came out and hit in across the head (not too hard) and told him to hush up his mouth before he takes a beating or something like that!
And so the rum punch continued

You reminded me of another time, remote place once again and a man shouted AY whitey what you doing here?
and AGAIN I had drunk a little bit of rum beforehand and was just in a silly mood and could not really be bothered dealing with anyone I was just doing my own thing so I acted silly and when he said ay whitey what are you doing here? I replied~ I do not know, my spaceship left me here and then said in a really stupid voice and did a moonwalk "I am a whitey alien" LOL OMG what the hell was I thinking? I thought later after the guy looked at me like omg freak laughed and almost ran away, I wondered if the man was just stopping to ask me the time or something!
Initially I thought he may want a date or money or I was not sure but I just wanted to carry on with what I was doing.
Still cannot believe I said that to him.Hope I am not the only white person he has seen, he may think we are all totally nuts full time

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 4 PART 1* 

You know when you wake up but your vision isnt quite clear yet and everything is just out of focus enough that you arent quite sure what youre looking at.  Well this was me and Im laying there with my head to the side waiting for my eyes to focus and someone is shuffling around the room.  What is that?? Things come into focus and Ive got a great view of  the washroom and Andre moves into my line of vision. 

 Morning Babes! 

Everything sort of comes back to me from last night and I remember I went to bed angry and now Im instantly in a bad mood because the Andre I remember would have carried this out. 

 Manda? You awake? I said Good Morning! 

 Ughhhh grumble grumble  I can see now and hes fully dressed showered and the front door is open.  Okay what the hell time is it? By that huge ray of sunlight I would have expect close to noon? 

 Andre what time is it? 

Its 8am and youre lucky because I was up with your blow horn this morning I turned it off by the way.  

I sit up so that everything Im looking at isnt side ways. 

 Jacko! Barber! Its okay shes not naked or anything come say hi 

Great! Im pretty sure my mascara is probably some where between my eye and my mouth and my hair oh god ! I turn slightly and there they are two big huge smiles on their face.  Good Morning Jacko .. Good Morning Barber and if I could explain to you the lack of enthusiasm in my voice when I say this as I sat there trying to shield my morning look from them with the sheet thats wrapped around me.  

They leave and Im hoping its because they can sense that Im not ready for company and not because Im hideous at this very moment. 

 Hey Babes, Im going to go buy you some coffee get up and get ready 

 Youre not mad? 

 No, why? 

Now Im very suspicious at this point Im waiting for some sort of your on candid camera moment where Andre turns back into some grumpy hater.  

Err can  I have a hug then? 

He sort of falls on me and remember this bed ya boards in my back but alright no complaints I got my hug. 
Andre isnt mad at me but my foot .. my foot is definitely mad at me! 

He sets up the shower for me because Im really not sure what that lever at the top of the shower head was for and I hop in. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH omg omg omg omg omg ANDREEEE 

What what what you aiight? Whats wrong ??? 

 Its freezing!!! 

He laughs at me and explains that outside of the hotels you wont get a hot shower and that it doesnt get much warmer than that.  

Now this Im not use to Im sort of doing that breathing that pregnant woman do, whats that called anyways? Heeheehoo anyhow .. now if that doesnt wake you up and take any sort of boozy grogginess away I dont know what will.  

I feel fantastic I get out get dress Im just about to sit down and Andre comes in with my coffee.  Now this is service  

Me, Jacko, Barber and Andre off in to the car. 

 So where we going? 

 Lovers Leap

 YESSS! 

It ends up not being very far from Andres place at all and we get there 

*Sorry for the inconvenience we are closed for Renovations* 

Noooooo 

But Im a trooper there is a field right next to the gates there is one cow and its fairly far from us so why not we walk across this field and weve got the cliff right in front of us. No railing.. no fence .. and its GORGEOUS. I cant get over it.  Its morning still and just from the way the sun is hitting you cant even tell where the water ends and the sky begins from the horizon and Im overwhelmed.  But not just me. Apparently Barber and Jacko have never been here! They are ecstatic and Im beaming! Im not the only tourist today.  

After taking in the view and watching Jacko and Barber like little kids on Christmas morning athough Barber takes this in from a far distance. Apparently heights are an issue for him. We walk back to the car and on our way back Andre finds 100ja in the field. 1 cow and 100ja. 

Manda its going to be a good day.  Were going to Treasure Beach now.

----------


## Clarity

Manda - Enjoying your trip report so much! I'm tuning in every night, I don't want it to end.
Love all the pictures too!
Thank you for taking the time to share your adventures in Jamaica with us. 

Looking forward to hearing about treasure beach! :Big Grin:

----------


## jasperpso

trespassing in someones yard to get to the lovers leap cliffs edge might not have been very smart - i definitely would not of done that without your local friends with you..  but at the same time i am happy you got to see it..  i havent been there - yet..   

jason

----------


## jeannieb

Manda, Thanks for sharing. I'm excited for your TB part. I check in several times a day just to see if you've written the next installment. Hope your foot is better!  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Manda: love how you roll. Some of my favorite times in Jamaica revolve around getting OUT of Negril.,,,not because Negril isn't a shat ton of fun, but because there is _so much more to see than just the beach/cliffs_.

You know this now. I'm impressed with your adventures. In January, I am going to do my best to do a LOT of the same...Grange Hill and further on the scooter!

(:

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Noooooooo, there has to be more.  I was looking for the pictures to go along with Day 4 post.  I was clicking Next Page knowing full well this was the last page.  Anticipation is making me WAIT!

----------


## brasi

I think you may break GerryG123's record of views!

----------


## gerryg123

dat's why I'm trying to get a good deal on a room before that happens, lol. ....

----------


## TiCtOc

that is because we have to click back hundreds of times just to see if the next part is here.I am going to Negril for 6 weeks  I wonder how I should space my trip report out!COULD TAKE ME A FEW YEARS :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

GerryG123: if we end up hanging out at all in January, I can only imagine THAT Trip Report...

"We will eat the finest meats and cheeses, and they will know us by the the trail of ashes left in our wake."

Here we go..!

----------


## Manda81

> trespassing in someones yard to get to the lovers leap cliffs edge might not have been very smart - i definitely would not of done that without your local friends with you..  but at the same time i am happy you got to see it..  i havent been there - yet..   
> 
> jason


Jason - I was with my local friends and they didnt hesitate so neither did I lol I hadn't come all the way not to see that incredible view there wasn't anyone around but I see what you are saying. 

jeannieb Manda, Thanks for sharing. I'm excited for your TB part. I check in several times a day just to see if you've written the next installment. Hope your foot is better

It is healing nicely thank you! And I'm sorry it's taking so long lol 

tranquilitygurl 
I will have the pictures posted for Day 4 up tonight! I promise. 

brasi 
I think you may break GerryG123's record of views!

This was my evil plan !! muahahaha .. not really lol

TiCtOc 
I'm trying to do it as fast as possible I swear! hahah

----------


## Lax1724

1- This is like when you have a good book and you can't wait to read it but in the back of your mind, your bummed because you know it is going to end soon.  

2- I think it would be awesome if Manda and Clarity went on a joint trip to Negril, filed trip reports and then turned them into a screenplay so they could make a movie out of the whole experience.  Brasi could do a cameo!

----------


## Pisces

Loving the report adventurous girl!
I vote for Manda and Brasi to go on a joint trip to Jamaica next  :Wink: ...but waiting to hear what pans out with Andree first...keep it coming girl!

----------


## Seveen

loving every word of your report manda - you got to experience a lot for a first timer 

carry on . . .

----------


## Manda81

You guys are so nice thank you!!! 

A Screenplay now there is an idea and I am sure Brasi would LOOOOVE to do a cameo lol 

Lax1724 - it's the same for me I've gotten to live out my first trip to Jamaica twice now and although I swear I'm not dragging the report out for selfish reasons I"m 
almost sad that when I'm done day 7 it'll be over and I'm sure at the point I'll be booking my next trip hahaha

----------


## Lax1724

Manda and Clarity's Excellent Adventure starring Jessica Alba as Manda and Cameron Diaz as Clarity.

----------


## irieworld

funny lax--you've already got the film casted! Who plays Andre?

----------


## pretty40

Taye Diggs!! So what he was in "How Stella Got her Groove Back"-- he is one fine piece of chocolate!! lol

----------


## Clarity

> Manda and Clarity's Excellent Adventure starring Jessica Alba as Manda and Cameron Diaz as Clarity.


Lax - LOL!! 

Who is going to play the role of Brasi?  :Wink: 

You’re also leaving out a key figure to make this screenplay complete

Gerryg123

NOW you’ve got a major motion picture  :Wink: 


Manda - It would be fun to meet you Jamaica someday! When are you taking your next trip?

----------


## pretty40

Manda thanks for taking us "addicts" on a real vacation!!

----------


## shellyk

Putting Brassi in the same classification with Gerry is SO far off base. They are NOTHING at all alike. Brassi could be every girls brother or best friend. Yes you Alex no matter how naughty and rough you want to appear (grin).

----------


## rastagirl777

Just popped in, missed this "saga" - just wanted to say congrats to Manda - the trip report you've been planning to write weeks before your first trip has passed Gerry's views by at least 3,000!  I think you now hold the record...

----------


## poolguywindsor

Did you get any pictures from Lovers Leap, this is nov 2009 just before it closed, they were looking for someone to take over the lease, even was asked if I was interested.lol

----------


## Manda81

> Manda and Clarity's Excellent Adventure starring Jessica Alba as Manda and Cameron Diaz as Clarity.


Jessica Alba ?? I love you!! hahaha 

Clarity I may not be able to get back until March but are you willing to come up the mountain??  :Wink:

----------


## Manda81

> Just popped in, missed this "saga" - just wanted to say congrats to Manda - the trip report you've been planning to write weeks before your first trip has passed Gerry's views by at least 3,000!  I think you now hold the record...


Have I really?? I thought his was in the 30 thousands ? Now I'm impressed lol Annnnd I didnt talk about sex and drugs 

Okay so I know I promised that I would finish and have pictures last night .. but I found myself with one too many Red Stripes last night (if there is such a thing as one too many) 

I do have pictures of Lovers Leap they aren't quite as clear as that though it was early morning a bit of over cast but I will post them! Just at work right now on a Saturday blah! Will get on it asap. 

You guys are awesome .. I never thought that writing my report would have such great feed back I'm just happy writing it to relive the experience again.  

Taye Diggs for Andre ?? hahaha I've got to tell him this and let you know what he says.  

How Manda got her groove back  :Wink:

----------


## TiCtOc

OOOOOOOOO so you admit you got your groove back on then? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seveen

manda when you're finished you may want to print off a copy for yourself - a trip report is a labor of love - and this has been a good one!

----------


## Clarity

> Putting Brassi in the same classification with Gerry is SO far off base. They are NOTHING at all alike. Brassi could be every girls brother or best friend. Yes you Alex no matter how naughty and rough you want to appear (grin).


I'm not classifying Gerry with Brassi, I'm just suggesting additional cameo appearances for Manda's future film.
Okay, so maybe I'm not the best casting agent. - I'll keep my day job.  :Big Grin: 




> Clarity I may not be able to get back until March but are you willing to come up the mountain??


Manda - Markus and I are hoping to go back to Negril end of April for our anniversary. (4/20) It would be awesome to meet you. There is usually a boardie meet at the end of April too. 
and yes, I'm definitely up for a trip up to the mountains! Bring it on! 

Looking forward to your next trip report installment! I agree with Seveen, you should print this out when your finished. This is great writing!

----------


## Seveen

clarity - your anniversay is 4/20 and you're going to be in jamaica - too cool - lol

----------


## brasi

I want to meet all of you guys at some juncture.  (:  What's up, Manda?  LOL

 :Stick Out Tongue:    As fas as ShellyK's assessment of me...ha...thanks I think? Brother?  siiiiiggh

As far as who would play me in a film, I think that's obvious...one of these guys:

----------


## Manda81

Lovers leap from the cow field  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 4 PART 2*

Coming down the mountain is actually pretty cool and for some reason not as scary as climbing it and if you look 
at the distance from the mountain to Treasure beach it looks hours away but it feels like about 30 minutes and were there.  
We come out to the water and its dark sand but the water is great theres a small restaurant there but we cant decide 
what to eat and Im not really a fan of breakfast food so we go next door there is a small bar there and Andre, Jacko and 
Barber seem to know him.  There is a table with some benches around and a small sort of canopy over it as a roof. Jacko 
is talking about how much the water has moved up and that by next year itll come right up to the front of the bar and 
some of the properties.  So Im sitting on this bench with a cool breeze coming through with the water right in front of me 
I mean feet away from me. 

Cold Red Stripe?

No Cold Red Stripe 

Okay any cold drink?

No cold drink 

Apparently away from hotels its hard to find cold beverages and Im one to always have my beer icy cold but okay 
Im a trooper and Im no princess.  

10am cool breeze beautiful beach warm Red Stripe great company and there is silence.  Its not awkward not in that  
oh my god would someone please say something.  It really is more like I really hope no one says anything right now 
and ruins this perfect moment.   I feel like life is made up of moments good ones, bad ones, memorable ones, funny 
ones but youll only ever get a handful of perfect moments and right then that was one of mine and no one had 
to say a word. 

And then I started screaming because there was a crab and it was after me.  I swear it had something against me 
and the little bugger was running sideways at me I couldnt quite figure out its next move but I swear to you he 
was after me! 

The man that ran the bar was sitting behind me and he hadnt said much of anything since we were there because 
after all I think we were all having our own perfect moment until I messed it up but now hes laughing that deep sort 
from your gut laughter and we all start laughing and we cant stop and I realized this might be yet another perfect 
moment.  Could it be possible that my hand full of perfect moments could all happen in Jamaica? 

Okay so it turns out he couldnt find his little hole and it just so happens that it was behind my foot.  But if you tell anyone 
I will swear that, that damn crab had something against me.  

We were now driving along the coast of treasure beach on our way to Black River stopping every once and a while to get 
out and take some pictures there are some very cool private villas to rent in this area and I take note that it might be nice 
to stay down here one time. At one point we get out and were on a bit of a cliff.  Now remember Barber is afraid of heights 
and falling so hes taking in the view from a far distance but Jacko he likes getting right up to the edge and I hear Barber 
starting to get a bit nervous and panicky and hes yellin at Jacko come off there come look where you were standing are 
you mad?? It just so happens that the edge Jacko was standing on almost looks a bit dug out from underneath and Im sure 
he wouldnt have fallen but for Barber Jacko almost died

----------


## Seveen

this is a statue of the enslaved couple that jumped to their death rather than be apart

----------


## Manda81

Treasure beach

----------


## Manda81

Treasure Beach

----------


## Eden

> Oh lord no no no that wasn't what I meant at all. I meant as in Bartending, working the stores, the resorts, where they have to be nice to us to keep food on their tables and keep a job. Many and not ALL I'm sure Jamaican women ages app. 20-30 see us as competition or as someone who thinks they are better. Also the amount of attention the tourist women get from Jamaican men does irritate many girls. 
> Meant nothing more or different.


I would think that most Jamaican women would not care/be jealous about the type of Jamaican men giving that kind of attention to tourist women.  I hardly think that a hardworking and respectful Jamaican woman would go for the Rent-a -Dread type of guy.
Miss Manda, just started reading your report and absolutely loving it!  Keep writing, girl! :Smile:

----------


## Eden

> manda when you're finished you may want to print off a copy for yourself - a trip report is a labor of love - and this has been a good one!


Love this idea!  Manda, you could get one of those Shutterfly books made of your trip, with your text report and photos. And make a copy for Andre, too!

----------


## TiCtOc

> I would think that most Jamaican women would not care/be jealous about the type of Jamaican men giving that kind of attention to tourist women.  I hardly think that a hardworking and respectful Jamaican woman would go for the Rent-a -Dread type of guy.
> Miss Manda, just started reading your report and absolutely loving it!  Keep writing, girl!


Who said the women mentioned were hardworking?
So every Jamaican man that talks or gives attention to a tourist is classed as a rent a dread to you?

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 4 PART 3*

We get to Black River with the intention of doing the Black River Safari and doing it this way opposed to coming in 
on a tour bus well its a 50/50 its slow season no one really knows when exactly the next bus is coming in but the 
woman at the front desk is a peach! She said that as soon as the bus arrives shell call Andre so that we can move 
around Black River and get back to jump on the next tour.  So we walk around a bit and we come up to a small bar 
there is a pool table a domino table and cold Red Stripe!! Liquid breakfast, Liquid Lunch why not.  So we order a couple 
of drinks a flask of rum and Andre is bragging about how great a pool player he is.  

Can you play pool Manda? 

Not really, I mean Im not very good I dont play that much. 

What about you Jacko? 

Jacko shakes his head adamantly apparently Jacko has never played pool and today will not be his first day.  

So Andre and I start playing and Im not surprised that hes the biggest sh&t talker and so what he won but not 
by far and Jack n Barber are impressed with me.  I beat Barber and we just have the best time at this little bar in 
Black River the Red Stripe is cold and they are going down quick the rum is good with Ting and were laughing. 

The wonderful woman at the front desk calls to tell us the tour bus has arrived but I tell Andre Im just having too 
much fun right here in this little bar in Black River, Crocodiles can wait until tomorrow. 

Jacko turns to me _So you really havent seen Andre in 13 years because he told us this last night and we dont 
believe him_ 

No we havent seen each other since highschool

_How come you guys act like you seen each other every day_ 

Andre and I look at each other then we look at Jacko and I swear we simultaneously say *dunno* and Jacko 
just sort of looks at us and laughs.  But this is what we said to each other in Negril.  How come its like a day hasnt 
passed? And not only did we notice it but so does Jacko and Barber apparently. 

Jacko turns to me _your coo Amanda_ 

This might not have been much of an affirmation but it meant a lot to me. 

_When you comin back?_

Ya babes when you comin back? 

The spring

That was a quick answer you comin back for a wedding? 

I give Andre a weird look A wedding? Whos wedding? 

Our wedding

I look at Jacko n Jacko and I look at Andre 

I feel Andres forehead you feelin okay Andre 

Jacko cant stop laughing now 

Aite Manda you got jokes, can I have a kiss then? 

Now Im kind of taken back Im in a bar with Andre n his two friends and now Barber and Jacko are both looking at me. 
But alright why not. 

Andre and Jacko decide they want to play Dominos and since Ive never played before I decide Im going to watch.  
Andre keeps hitting those dominos down on that thin board table so hard that I swear my ears are ringing and Jacko 
insists after a few games that I have to play. 

So how do I play? 

Just match up the numbers babes 

Well there is a strategy to this, process of elimination ?? 

Yes but thats too much to explain youll pick it up just match up the numbers

So we play and the games done and Jacko is looking at me like Im an Alien, Barber is laughing and Andre is 
hanging his head, the dominos are collected and Andre shuffles them.

Okay were playing to 6 love! 

Wait what just happened? 

Jacko turns to me _you just beat both of us and you didnt even know??_ 

Ha! I love this game.

And I get 6 love and now neither Jacko and Andre dont want to play with me anymore  I feel like that kid that 
gets picked last in gym class but truthfully Im beaming because I just beat them both at their own game and 
what woman doesnt love that  :Wink:  

Weve spent a few hours in the bar and we get the bill 1500JA.THATS IT??!! 
Ive had over 5 beers weve had 2 flasks of rum 5 games of pool 1500 JA; now this is what Im talking about! 

We decide its time to get back up the mountain and we drive through Holland Bamboo Bamboo Avenue and we 
take a quick stop on the side of the road for Pepper Shrimp.

Jacko and Barber have almost finished theres and Im still staring at this back of shrimp wondering how the hell do I 
eat this with their heads on.  Im use to de-veined, no shell shrimp .. there are eyes looking at me and feelers sticking 
out and Jackos telling me the eyes are good.  I really dont know about this and there are all munching on heads and 
Im picking my shrimp apart.  Youre a trooper Amanda you can do this .. okay no I cant I rip the head off and stick the 
rest in my mouth.  

OMG! ITS HOT! 

Now I like hot food I like my Caesars to burn my lips I put Tabasco on everything but this, this was like 5 alarm fire in 
my mouth but Im not telling anyone.

I kind of choke out Mmm this is good 

Omg where is the water!! Wait I havent had water since I left Canada okay where is the Red Stripe! Damn my nose is running.  

I look at Andre and I motion the bag towards him so he can have another. 

Nahh babes thats **** too hot! 

Ha! 

Back on the mountain and Jacko says that I have to come to his home and see the view. I get to meet his girlfriend 
Kadesha and their baby girl Chrissy.  I feel great that he feels comfortable enough to bring me to his home and we all 
sit in side and chat, correction. Andre chats sorry correction preaches. About everything and anything and Kadesha and 
I just keep rolling our eyes at each other and it feels good just being here. I dont feel like a tourist Im their guest and 
theyre happy to have me and it feels great!   

Now the view  I saw the cliffs in Negril.. I saw Lovers Leap and I didnt think it could be topped I swear to you that from 
the view at Jackos house you could see all of Jamaica and he points out Treasure Beach and Black River and it looks as if 
there is only one higher peak on the whole island. Its a bit early for the sunset and Jacko promises me that well return for 
a sunset before I have to leave because its something that I can not miss.  Now the rains been off and on and so its a bit 
cloudy and I can only imagine what its like on a crystal clear day but this is incredible.  Im just in awe but its time to go 
because Im starving and apparently were going out tonight.

----------


## Manda81

Andre's not a Rent-A-Dread, actually I didn't see any of this sort of "relationship" the entire time I was in Jamaica.  I know that in Negril and highly populated tourist areas that this is probably prevalent but maybe I just wasn't looking for it so I didn't notice it. There was one moment in Negril when I was walking with Andre the second day down from the Cliffs to the Beach and we walked past an Jamaican woman who was selling a few things on a table and she watched us pass and she spoke out to Andre that he was very handsome. I'm not sure that this is something one would do to a man that is walking with another woman but I highly suspect she did it because he was with me and that's okay it didn't bother me in fact I smiled and said He is! 

I asked Andre if there was going to be the potential of having woman be aggressive towards me either verbally or physically outside of the tourist area if I am "with" him.  He told me no that it wasn't like that as much anymore because there are many mixed relationships but he also didn't pick up on the vibe at the house party the 3rd night either because he doesn't look at me as a "white" girl he said. It's just the way he was brought up.

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Your story is awesome and I like this board because we ALL realize there is so much more to Jamaica, than husslers, rent-a-dreads and ganga!  Jamaica like anywhere else is all of what you make it and we positive people make it our HOME AWAY FROM HOME.  thank you for sharing your amazing adventures with us.

----------


## Seveen

delish report manda! bigup

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 4 PART 4* 

We head off to the Barber shop and post up there for a bit we grab some chicken and chips Andre has this thing for 
Ketchup it seems and I get stuck with Ketchup on mine but to be honest we haven’t eaten all day and we have a plan 
to drink tonight. Surprise! So down goes the chicken and chips and we’re off to the wholesale for another bottle of 
Wrey n Nephew.  Andre, Jacko n Barber are discussing where we should go and Andre mentions Wild Onion.  

“Where is Wild Onion?” 

”Treasure Beach by Jakes babes is that cool?” 

“Sounds perfect”

So we’re off down the mountain again and I have to say that the party started in the car. The four of us are in great spirits 
and this all just feels natural now.  I’m part of the “crew” it feels and I’m in on the jokes and by the way I’m still gripping my 
“holy sh&t bar” but so is Barber and this becomes a running joke for Jacko. We get to Wild Onion and the music is playing there 
are a few locals a couple of tourists it’s not very busy but there are two pool tables and considering we started this Must beat 
Andre at pool goal we all get down to it. This time I talk Jacko into playing a game against Barber and I’ve taught him different 
ways to hold his cue. 

Jacko is one of those Jack of all Trades he can just about fix anything or figure out how something works.  So I’m not surprised 
when Jacko goes from never playing pool before to beating Barber. I have now become Jacko’s biggest fan and I’m cheering him 
on when he’s playing Andre.  Because I’ll be damned if I leave this island and Andre is undefeated.

”Oh so you want me to lose Manda?” 

“Someone needs to beat you and if they can’t I have to before I leave. 

Andre walks up to me just inches from my face “So we’re now enemies” 

“If that’s what you want to call it” *_smirk_*  

His mouth is just hovering around my lips and I can smell the rum from his breathe and in the background I can hear 
*“wrapped up in your arms dancing to a reggae song, feel good”* 

Andre is slowly moving to the song and we’re swaying together I’m not sure where anyone else in the room is 
but this definitely feels good. 

“Kiss me” he tells me and he wraps his arms around my waist and pulls me against him. 

Right before I kiss him, when I close my eyes, it's like I can still see everything around me but, when we kiss everything 
else melts away and I see nothing but what happiness might look like in bright colors and then I can sense every inch of 
his lips across mine and his taste and his smell is like home. Everything feels perfect and a warmness fills my body my heart 
beats faster and I don’t want to open my eyes again because it wouldn’t just be me and him, but everything else too. 

_“English! English! Take yuh turn!_ 

Andre pulls his face away and looks at me and smiles “enemy” and as he walks away he sings 
_"wine some more and show me that love”_ 

The rest of the night was full of laughter and drinks and more drinks. I can’t stop smiling I’m not sure if it’s because this its the most 
fun I’ve had in a long time, I’m not sure if it’s because I’m happy that I took this risk for my 30th birthday, I’m not sure if it’s because 
I can still think about Andre kissing me or maybe it’s just the rum.  

Probably the rum, but what a night!

----------


## MissBlue

_EEEEEEEE_ heee hee heeeeeeee.....  u seet manda!  that's what happens....


and p.s. Taye Diggs is WAY too old now to play Andre. he's long past "young stud".  i vote for Nick Cannon. 

and then Jamie Foxx for the part of the movie when he's more grown   :Cool:

----------


## Manda81

*day 4 pictures*

----------


## Seveen

> when I close my eyes, it's like I can still see everything around me but, when we kiss everything 
> else melts away and I see nothing but what happiness might look like in bright colors and then I can sense every inch of 
> his lips across mine and his taste and his smell is like home. Everything feels perfect and a warmness fills my body my heart 
> beats faster and I don’t want to open my eyes again because it wouldn’t just be me and him, but everything else too.



this is pure poetry manda! excellent

----------


## Manda81

*day 4 pictures cont*

----------


## kbisiar

BAM!!  Keep it coming. You are a great story teller. Feels like im there

----------


## Manda81

> this is pure poetry manda! excellent


Thank you sooo much  :Embarrassment: 

Kbisiar- Thank you to you as well, I'm glad I can take you alllll on my journey :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

That view is amazing!! beautiful pictures...
I'm completely addicted to your trip report, your writing makes me feel like I'm right there in Jamaica..

Congrats on kicking butt in dominoes  :Wink: 

 I would be wary of those shrimp too.. crammed in that little bag of red fluid with their heads attached and antennas sticking out. _AAH!_ LOL. 

 and.."Feels good"... _best song ever!_ :Smile:

----------


## Breggae

What a view that is!  Absolutely beautiful it looks from all directions.

Loving your report, too Manda!

----------


## Manda81

The pictures don't even do it justice unfortunately. because with the view comes this over encompassing feeling. it's truly indescribable.  

And could you imagine while you hung your clothes to dry that THIS is what you got to look at! I don't think I'd mind so much about 
laundry anymore lol 

Clarity - I LOVE that song!

----------


## sandy-girl

Awesome report! Keep it coming I'm addicted.

----------


## negrilaholic

I love your report and your pics, and just want to say thank you so much for sharing it.  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Manda,
You rock!!! I am addicted this is like a modern day romance.

----------


## gerryg123

It's starting to look like you're never coming back!

----------


## kbisiar

Manda. you are the Tarantino of trip reports. I have lots a Jamaican experiences that I could never due justice to with my writing skillz. I really need you as ghost writer. Job pays 1 red stripe per hour.

----------


## kbisiar

Ha...and spelling skillz

----------


## Manda81

> It's starting to look like you're never coming back!


lol trust me I wish I didnt have to

----------


## Manda81

> Manda. you are the Tarantino of trip reports. I have lots a Jamaican experiences that I could never due justice to with my writing skillz. I really need you as ghost writer. Job pays 1 red stripe per hour.


Deal! lol

----------


## brasi

I am ok with this report. Parts of it kinda gross me out, like the kissing stuff.  :Mad:

----------


## Manda81

> I am ok with this report. Parts of it kinda gross me out, like the kissing stuff.


Shut it Brasi! lol

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Shut it Brasi! lol


Eeeeewwwwwww kissing..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

I gotta stopped reading these, for real. Well-written, awesome style...just some of what happens next I probably DO NOT WANT TO HEAR. LOL jk

----------


## irieworld

aww Manda, sounds like Brasi has a crush on you and you are wrenching his heart out with you Andre adventures.

----------


## Manda81

Brasi needs to suck it up lol no one likes a whiner :P hahaha

Thanks though Brasi on the compliments of my writing  :Smile:   You'll want to hear what's next though... YS Falls Black River Crocodiles!! yippee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angel

Ok manda waiting for your adventures and nice writing................ Are we there yet? By the way hope you had a nice Birthday in Jamaica.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Manda... OMG... You are the best...Love you style of writing..makes me feel like I was right there with you guys...  all smiles here at work..waiting for more.. :Smile:

----------


## brasi

> aww Manda, sounds like Brasi has a crush on you and you are wrenching his heart out with you Andre adventures.


Maybe...

----------


## ohliz

Love following along. Kind of looks like the beach bar you were at was Eggy's, though I've never known Eggy's not to have cold drinks.  LOVE the views from your friend's house, wow, all 4 bays of TB and the Pedro Plains besides  :Smile: 

I hope you took a little boat up Black River...don't have to wait for a group that way and can go so much further up...can't wait to find out  :Smile:

----------


## ohliz

This is Eggy's - same?

----------


## Manda81

That looks like it to the left but I'm not completely sure I'll ask Andre and see if he knows  :Smile:  Black River is next  :Smile:  

Sparkle - Very happy you are enjoying it!!  :Smile:  

Angel - This is the best present I've ever given myself was this trip and I will never forget it  :Smile:

----------


## Lax1724

Jerry Mathers has just been cast to play Brasi.

----------


## Manda81

Lol

----------


## brasi

ha!  Lax. Too funny.

But f$$&*ck you. JK JK JK JK    (:

!!!!!(trying to be a tough guy)!!!!!

OK, this is my last post here. Bye!

----------


## Jamerican71

Still reading and enjoying this report.  Please post more soon.  I keep checking in for an update!

----------


## jasperpso

No installment last night..  now this day is ruined... : its already slow enough without the days off..  lol.. how dare you..

----------


## Manda81

> ha!  Lax. Too funny.
> 
> But f$$&*ck you. JK JK JK JK    (:
> 
> !!!!!(trying to be a tough guy)!!!!!
> 
> OK, this is my last post here. Bye!


Relax!!! FFS

----------


## Lola

> I am ok with this report. Parts of it kinda gross me out, like the kissing stuff.


LOL Brasi,  remember that 'any woman's brother or friend' ~ !

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 5 PART 1*


We woke up early because we wanted to be down in Black River to catch the first tour going out around 9am.  It’s strange because 
normally when on vacation I’m not out of bed until noon but I find I haven’t been drinking as much on a nightly basis as I might get 
completely wasted at an AI.  I think moving around and being a passenger to Andre’s driving sort of sobers me up.  But I’m awake it’s 
7am we do our morning routine shower toothpaste clothes coffee and we’re out the door.  

We take our trek down the mountain again and I’m starting to realize that I’m getting familiar with the roads and where to turn which 
is kind of nice, and Andre is pretty impressed that I’ve been paying attention. 

“I want you to feel comfortable enough that you can get up and grab a drink at a local bar yourself and not shy 
that I have to do it for you.” 

 “I’m getting very comfortable.  Did you notice that Barber and Jacko talk directly to me if they want to ask me 
something instead of asking you first?” 

He laughs,  “Ya I did and good because why bother asking me when you’re sitting right there.”

 “I really like Jacko, he just comes across as a very genuine person to me. He’s really cool.  Barber is nice too but there 
is just something very real about Jacko. “ 

”It’s funny you say that because Jacko told me last night that you are part of the family now and that he likes your vibe that 
you’re chill and easy to get along with.  And I think it’s a good thing you know someone else other than me because what if I was to take sick or 
there was an accident it’s important for me that you have someone you know that you can call and trust to rely on. “

I’m smiling.. I’m part of the family but unfortunately it is my last night on the mountain and tomorrow I’ll have to say goodbye to my new friends. 

We arrive at the dock just in time as everyone is getting on the boat for the tour and the wonderful lady at the desk charges us less than 
what was quoted the day before. It’s beautiful out and we take a seat at the back of the boat next to the guide.  

As soon as we’re on the boat directly across as if showing off there is a crocodile right in front of the Safari sign.  How is that for advertising?  
The tour is great.. the Mangrove trees are wonderful we have a great tour guide who points out the mountains one of which was the Santa Cruz 
Mountain we just came off of and it looks huge and far it’s still strange to me that the time coming down the mountain doesn’t seem to add up with 
how far it looks from where we are at.  He explains that Lover’s Leap is up there and that it’s the Jamaican version of Romeo n Juliet.  

I learn that the Black River is a mix of fresh and salt water and I didn’t realize that Crocodiles could live in a mixed water body like that but then 
again I know nothing about Crocodiles in the first place.  The guide keeps calling _“come, come, come”_ in certain areas and explains that 
Crocodiles are very territorial and that they keep to their areas in the river with a radius of 100 feet and that if another Crocodile enters it they 
tend to fight.  The tour was great, it was informative we got to see Crocodiles, the Mangrove trees ;both kinds the white and the red I believe 
it was and I even informed Andre that those “branches” were really like roots that they feed from the bottom of the River. 

Black River looks like any lake water I’ve seen most places but I’m surprised when the guide tells us that this water is actually crystal clear. 
How is that when it’s dark and I can’t see down to the bottom? He tells us that it is so clear that the reflection of the moss on the bottom of the 
River gives a reflection that makes the water look this sort of opaque greenish brown color.  But to my surprise he takes a clear water bottle and 
scoops up the water and low and behold crystal clear water. Pretty cool. 

After we finish up with the Black River Safari I’m starving but I’ve had chicken every night I’ve been here except for the lobster Thermidore 
so I want something different.  

“Andre I want a patty!” 
“Oh ya babes! You haven’t even had a patty yet, they’re so good”

So we make a stop at Tasty’s for some beef patties. When Andre returns the car fills with the smell of flaky pastry goodness. 
I look at Andre he’s got coco bread.. I look at mine.. No coco bread.  What the hell is this! 

 “Andre where is myyy coco bread?”
 “You didn’t ask for Coco Bread.” 
“Fine” 

I reach over and rip off a piece of his coco bread and pull my hand back just fast enough to 
miss him from smack it away.  

We’re both starving but I notice Andre hasn’t touched his yet and I’m accustomed to waiting for others to eat. 

 “Andre I’m hungry would you eat already” 
 “I would suggest you wait.” 
“I can’t I’m starving.” 

I take one bite and I swear to you I nearly choked and there was a flurry 
of yellow pastry flakes flying around the car in front of my eyes, it felt like I was in a patty pastry snow globe.  

 “Omg omg omg that’s hot! I think I just burnt my taste buds and the roof of my mouth completely.” 
 “I told you to wait”, Andre says while laughing at me. 

But it’s so good I can’t help but try and continue to eat it although at a much more cautious speed.  This is the first time I’ve eaten “lunch” 
while I’ve been in Jamaica and it was perfect! Now I would suggest that if you are trying to impress someone that maybe skip on the patty 
especially while in a car because by the time I’m done I’m covered in flakes of pastry they are stuck to my face in my hair down my shirt 
on my lap.  I mean everywhere. 

I still dream about those patties I swear to you.

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Okay, so now I might be able to have a productive day.  I have had my Negril fix!  By the way, I have finally reserved my next reach in March.  It will be a split trip Coco La Palm and c'mon but of course, Seastar!

----------


## jasperpso

now i look foolish - oh well - day saved... that was close

----------


## Manda81

> now i look foolish - oh well - day saved... that was close


I saw your comment and got right to it Jasper lol Didn't want to let anyone down. 

Unfortunately my pictures are on my home computer so I may be able to add another part to the report and then add pictures later tonight  :Smile:

----------


## MissBlue

> a flurry of yellow pastry flakes flying around the car in front of my eyes, it felt like I was in a patty pastry snow globe.


*BOAL,* manda you're _KILLIN_ me here...  i almost just had a coffee splatter snow globe in my own dyam living room, _lmfao_

----------


## Gabrielle

Quite enjoying your report Manda...I too find myslef checking to look for updates and feel disappointed when there are none.....keep up the good work!

----------


## Angel

Nice Amanda enjoying your trip report. Andre should of told you it was hot! Nice you got along with his friends too. So will there be a sequel after this story? :-)

----------


## Manda81

> *BOAL,* manda you're _KILLIN_ me here...  i almost just had a coffee splatter snow globe in my own dyam living room, _lmfao_


ha! no joke I swear to you I had those flakes everywhere! Careful with the coffee though I'm sure that would be much more unpleasant lol

----------


## Manda81

> Nice Amanda enjoying your trip report. Andre should of told you it was hot! Nice you got along with his friends too. So will there be a sequel after this story? :-)


Yes he should have but he either thought I would just listen to his suggestion or he wanted to prove I'm stubborn. It's okay though I thoroughly covered him in pastry flakes lol 

There hopefully will be a sequel *fingers crossed*  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 5 PART 2*


We arrive at YS Falls and the weather isnt all that great it has been raining off and on all the way there and now its just spitting out.  
We get up to the gift shop and the lady tells me that because of the amount of rain that they have had lately the water looks fairly 
dirty on the falls and is not clear that it was certainly safe to swim in but was not the crystal clear water everyone would be expecting.  
Fine by me I havent gotten into a bathing suit since Ive been on the island yet so no rush I just need to say Ive been here. 

_"Do you live here miss?"_

"Do I live here? Me?

Now this woman has asked me if I live here and I think to myself I definitely COULD live here.  Have I become that comfortable already 
that Im giving off a vibe that I may actually live here? I love it. 

"Unfortunately no but he does, pointing at Andre. 

Andre and I climbed the stairs all the way up as far as we could.  There was another set going higher however they were renovating 
the stairs so we took in the view although the water looks muddy it was still fantastic to see.  Were sitting in a little gazebo half way 
up the falls and we see some familiar faces from the Black River Tour that we were on so this must have been part of their package.  
We hang out for a bit by the pools taking in the grounds its really very pretty and then Andre wants to smoke and at the gift shop there 
was a sign _No smoking Ganga_ so we head off to a large Gazebo the farthest one away from everyone and we sit back on the 
chairs and Andre enjoys his smoke and we talk.  We must have sat there for 2 hours just talking. He asks me questions about my past 
relationships after him.  We talk about some of the troubles he had gone through after we lost contact.  We talk about each others families. 
This time its much different than that night at 3 Dives.  He doesnt argue with everything I saw.  This conversation flows.  He tells me the 
good things about me that he remembers are still with me. Its nice to hear that he has noticed. 

"Do you think if you were in Toronto and we had met now at this age that you would be interested in me the way you 
have told me you are here and now?" 

Amanda, if I was in Toronto and we had met as we are now I wouldnt just be interested in you, we would be together" 

This makes me blush, "really? You know I dont deal with bull**** Andre and I dont need to be told things you think I want 
to hear because Im okay with whatever the truth is."

"Amanda why do you ALWAYS do that? You doubt everything I say. Im not your ex, okay well I am your ex but Im not 
that guy that hurt you and lied to you and all that.  I dont have time for that and you are apart of some of the best memories I have why 
would I want to do that to you? I dont like having to defend everything I say.  You just being here is good enough"

Okay so sometimes Im defensive and create walls.. who doesnt.  But its his reaction that tells me more than his original 
statement and Im satisfied. 

Andre gets a call and its Jacko he wants to know when we return if we can take him to Junction to pick up his tire for his car. 
So thats our cue to leave we hadnt even realized what time it is but we need to get back and we want to stop in Santa Cruz for a bit first. 

Were driving around Santa Cruz looking for a store that sells Blank CDs and I see a KFC and I cant help but laugh.  

""You have KFC in Jamaica??" 
"Ya babez actually its a big deal,  like if you liked a girl here you could take her to KFC and shed be impressed
and I laugh at this and so does Andre because he turns to me and says 

Could you imagine if we were back home and I took you on a date to KFC? 
That is something Id like to see you try Andre

But I have an idea. If KFC is such a treat than maybe we should get some for Chrissy, Jackos Daughter and his girlfriend Kadesha.  
After all I feel a bit bad that Jacko has been out the last 2 nights and probably again tonight on the road with us.  So we grab some 
food for the girls and were off to Jackos house. After dropping off the food Andre needs to get Jacko to Junction to pick up his tire 
and I ask him to drop me off at his house so I can burn a few CDs and freshen up.  

"You mean you arent going to come with us?" 
"Nah you go ahead pick me up a bottle of rum at the wholesale while youre there"
"Good thinkin"

So Im at Andres and its the quietest moment Ive had since Treasure Beach yesterday and its nice.  I
m relaxing I put some music on burn a CD of some old hip hop and R&B because Ive been listening to hardcore 
dancehall music non stop I thought maybe a change would be okay.  And then there is a knock at the door.  
I peep out the window there is some girl standing there. 

Ack what do I do??  Im thinking who is this girl? What if shes a girlfriend of Andres I didnt know about? 
What if shes mad Im here? What if hes mad if I open the door?

----------


## TizzyATX

Seriously? How are you gonna just stop there? lol

BTW, I think you had the same guide on the River that I did..."COme, Come, Come Come"  I can still hear it I swear. lmao

----------


## tranquilitygurl

No, you did not stop right there....NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!

----------


## jeannieb

Oh DANG IT. You left us hangin! Oh, please don't make us wait too long.  :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

work it manda! cliffhanger - lol 

and your description of the patty flakes is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Delcey

You are such a talented writer........can't wait to read more.

----------


## Clarity

Now, Manda - You know you can't leave us hanging like that!!

Enjoying every word of your trip report and looking forward to the next part!

----------


## TiCtOc

MANDA GET BACK HERE AND OPEN THE DOOR!
Who was it?
A wedding planner? :Big Grin:

----------


## sandy-girl

Oh No You Didn't! Why did you stop there Manda? Who's at the door?

----------


## papamark

Whoa Manda...you got me...I will be back shortly  LOL

----------


## Lola

Ha ha ha

----------


## suzengrace

Not fair Manda !!!! (he he he)

----------


## Manda81

> MANDA GET BACK HERE AND OPEN THE DOOR!
> Who was it?
> A wedding planner?


Omg you guys got me laughing out loud lol

----------


## pretty40

This was better than today's episode of Young and the Restless!! Go gyal  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Please tell me it isn't an unknown baby mama cause so far this Andre guy has got me rooting for him and I can assure you he is the first Ja man I have done that for in many years. HOWEVER curse whomever said a wedding planner. Love is easy on an island with no stresses, reality must be the test for that to come. LOL 
Brassi,
Your tuffness is c thru. Let's rewind: 5 wwwwaaaasteddd Canadian girls spreadin der legs all giddy nightly with groups of men just feet away from u and u become der friend, 1 American drunk girl on your doorstep and sleep 12 feet apart for a week and you become her buddy. LOL you one scary fellow you player !!!! (grin)

----------


## Manda81

_knock knock knock_ 

Coming!! 

I open the door and there is this girl standing there just looking at me as if I were an Alien. 

_"who you? and where is Andre?"_ 

"Um Andre isn't here right now can I take a message?" 

_"What you mean he's not here right now.. who are you and why are you here?"_ 

"Well I'm an old friend of Andre's and if you can't tell I'm sleeping here right there actually in that bed with Andre"

things got heated.. we're both raising our voices and then this girl tries to push past me at the door. 

Oh no she didnt! So I pushed her back out the doorway.  

"Andre isn't here and when he gets here he's unavailable!!" 

And then... 











Just kidding... I couldn't help myself

----------


## MissBlue

bad bad bad _bad_ _BAD_ !!!!!!!  :Mad:   rofldwl    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pretty40

Brasi comes in and says "ras claat!! Get away from mi wife!" lol

----------


## southcoastgirl

You are a $hit :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

LOL!! Manda! You're so bad!

----------


## Angel

Knock knock! Will you please open up your door to story and continue! You are tormenting a few people :-)

----------


## Maryann

Lawd, have mercy!  I'm rootin' for Andre, too, so hoping this girl is his feisty sister.  Good grief!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Glad to here the Wild Onion is reopened, it had been closed for a while last time I was in T.B.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 5 PART 3* 

*Knock, knock. Knock* _ hello?_ 

Ahh Coming! 

I open the door and she looks at me as if Im supposed to be there. 

_ Miss Margaret would like you guys to give her a call_ 

Hmm Im sorry come again? 

_Miss Margaret the landlord she wants you and Andre to give her a call when you can because she wanted to ask you something_ 

This girl thinks I live here lol God I could really start getting use to this. 

Oh thank you Ill let Andre know. 

Andre returns okay so I figured I can be a bit sneaky. So Andre, a girl came to your door when you were gone.

_Pause......_ 

 And Im searching his face for any sort of panic. He looks confused. And Im satisfied. 

A girl? Who was it? 
Oh just a girl that said Miss Margaret wants to talk to you, the landlord. 
Ohh okay cool. Thanks babes. 

We head back up to Jackos because Jacko said I had to come back to see a sunset so we head up there and its so nice out 
Kadesha and Chrissy come out and we hang out by the car and listening to music. 

Babes can you take my hair out for me? 

So Im picking out Andres braids. When I dated Andre when we were teenagers he never had hair he always had his head shaved so 
when I finally get his braids out before I comb it out I have to take a picture of it. Even Jacko is laughing at Andre and Kadesha puts 
plaits in his hair.The sun is starting to set and it almost feels like I can reach out and touch it. Im standing there dumb founded and 
I feel small, small in comparison to this vast horizon in front of me and I feel big at the same time big enough to grab the sun. Im standing 
there on my own and I feel someone come up behind me and Andre wraps his arms around my waist I lean back and lay my head against his 
shoulder and he leans his head against mine.

You really like the view eh? 
Its like nothing Ive ever seen before, its beautiful.
Im really happy youre here truss me
Me too Andre, me too.

And we stood there silent watching day become night in the most intense colors from the most amazing place. The colors are so intense 
that I can close my eyes and still see it in front of me and the smell of Andres cologne dances across my nose while his arms wrapped around 
my waist radiate this intense feeling of safe, warm comfort and I have another one of my handful of perfect moments. 

It was great just hanging with Jackos family and his daughter is incredibly cute. Every word she says she draws it out. 

Did you have fun at school today Chrissy? 

_Yaaaaaaaasssssss_ 

Did Daddy try and eat your KFC? 

_Noooooooooooo_ 

Its getting pretty dark by the time we leave and we go by the Barber Shop our normal pre party night routine and Andre 
gets some food and I kick my feet up on the dash board and throw in my CD, crack a Red Stripe and Im good to go. 
Andre eats his food and now hes super quiet. 

Whats wrong? 

Why you always ask me whats wrong when Im quiet?"

Because youre always talking so whats on your mind? 

I realize Andre hasnt smoked in a while and he just ate. The shop is actually pretty busy tonight lots of guys getting their 
hair done and Andre knows most of them so he grabs something to smoke from them, enough for one.

Andre that isnt going to do you for the whole night and youre grumpy when you dont smoke. 
No Im not. 
Yes you are. So go find out where you can get some and well go I dont care this time Ill pay for it if I have to.

So we find out where to go and this is a lane I havent been on yet and I dont think Andre has either. This car is definitely not made 
for this road. Jacko and Barber have to walk the rest of the way in because there is no way we are getting past the huge boulder in 
the middle of the lane. Jacko comes back with this bag of weed and I have to take a picture because I just cant believe that this is 
like less than 5 dollars worth. I go to give Andre the money and he tells me no that he doesnt want me paying for it. Fine by me. 
So Ive got my rum hes got his smoke weve got plastic cups where to? 

So I thought Id take you out to a few bars tonight maybe move around? But its a bit early its only just about 
9 so would you mind going back to Wild Onion we could play a few more games of pool the four of us before we move on to somewhere else? 

Of course I want to play pool and Jacko has improved so much that hes up for it. So were off to Treasure Beach again.

----------


## Marie

Please please please tell me you took pictures of that sunset

----------


## Manda81

> Please please please tell me you took pictures of that sunset


I sure did  :Smile:  I'll post them tonight as my pictures are at home.

----------


## irieworld

praise and thanks for taking the time to continue the story--it really does add something to my morning cup of coffee. I hope that you do drag it out so that it never ends. I would like the stories (this is for all of you boardies!) and pictures to keep coming till I can finally make it to Negril and create my own stories!

----------


## Keesha

Manda your story is like a good book that you just don`t want to see it end!

----------


## Manda81

> Manda your story is like a good book that you just don`t want to see it end!


Thank you so much! I'm feeling the same way only because then I'll probably be itching for the next trip lol 3 more days left of the report  :Frown:

----------


## Pisces

We all need to start a Manda returns to JA fund once this story ends -- JA Part II awaits!

----------


## Clarity

I agree with Keesha - I don't want the trip to end - I'm enjoying it so much!

----------


## Manda81

> I agree with Keesha - I don't want the trip to end - I'm enjoying it so much!


Fortunately for you lucky girl!! once mine is finished you'll be prepping for your own report.  Ahh I can't wait to read it I'll be living vicariously through you 
and others on the board for the next 5 to 6 months  :Frown:

----------


## gerryg123

great stuff, manda. do you have a pic of the ganja? i would be fascinated to compare it with tourist prices!

----------


## Lola

write faster, lol...  thank you!

----------


## Seveen

your words are so nice i was able to "see" that sunset and could feel the day waining away

----------


## Manda81

> great stuff, manda. do you have a pic of the ganja? i would be fascinated to compare it with tourist prices!


I sure do .. I'll confirm how much the cost was as well with Andre.. picture should be up by tonight  :Smile:  

Trying to write as fast as I can but I still want to keep my job otherwise how the hell could I afford to get back to Jamaica? lol

----------


## jeannieb

I am LOVING this report. It has me hangin on. You are a great writer. 

Manda, I'm sure you know this but if your picture of the ganja has faces or places that are recognizable, block them out. I'd hate for someone to get in trouble over them.

Keep on keepin' on. You rock!

----------


## COtoJA

What a great read! Just went from page 1 to page 31 (kinda slow at work). Thanks Amanda. keepon

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 5 PART 4*

Andre vitos my CD and decides he wants to play some old reggae tunes that his mom listens to now these are a lot 
of the classics I know. Beres Hammond etc and now were all singing to the songs and Jacko keeps wacking me on the 
shoulder because hes impressed I know the music. Andres got his arm draped over my knee hes got a joint in his mouth 
and a drink in his hand and Im thinking I really should care about this but right now I dont.  Andre doesnt drink much so 
Im not worried about him getting drunk anyhow.   It almost feels like Im on a road trip with 4 of my best friends from long ago.

We start playing pool again and Jacko actually beats me! Andre raises his eyes up at me and teases me that Ill never 
beat him before I leave.  Andre beats Jacko and so its my turn again.  At this point Barber is over at the bar chatting up 
some girls so we leave him to it.  Its my turn the games good and were down to the black ball its my shot and its easy. 
I can do this.  Jacko is now up out of his seat, Barber has joined us and his face holds the biggest smile on it because we all 
know that I am finally going to beat Andre and he will not be undefeated anymore. I hit the white ball softly and it put the 
black ball in the bottom right pocket. Jacko is jumping up and down and Andre looks confused and then 

The damn white ball drops in the pocket too and Andre is laughing. I cant believe I have messed up and lost the damn game 
I drop my pool stick to the ground and walk away. But its all in good fun and who doesnt love some healthy competition.  
Andre says to me its about 11pm now and we should hit the road.

On the road and now Ive had about 5 smirnoffs and 6 red stripes and Im feeling good.  You know that feeling before youre 
drunk maybe 2 steps behind drunk.  Youre happy, youre laughing your body feels loose.  This is the perfect time for dancing 
because youre tipsy enough that you can move but not drunk enough that you look like a complete imbecile where your legs 
might move faster than your body and your head doesnt feel like its too big for your body.  Its party time in the car. Now I 
wouldnt suggest this to anyone.  I dont drink in vehicles at home and so my judgment on vacation is a lot more lax but Andres 
got a drink in his hand a smoke in the other. Barber and Jacko are partying in the back.  The music is loud. And for once Im too 
busy to worry about the road so Im not actually gripping on to the holy S h&t bar Were in Black River and Andre shows me a 
high school _we create our own destiny_ it reads.

STOP! I need a picture of this!

This was like some sort of omen. it was a sign and it felt like the my trip and the weeks before it and my decision to book a flight 
all wrapped up into one small sentence that was far bigger to me than I could possibly explain.  We create our own destiny and 
that is just what I had done.

Andre decides well enter in the school just a bit so I can see the building.  Jacko n Barber both jump out of the car and disappear 
into the dark.  And now I see a security guard with his hand on his hip approaching us.  I dont know if hes got a walkie talkie, 
a stick, a gun no idea. 

 Um Andre I dont think were suppose to be here.

 Nah were not babes.And he yells out the window to the boys.

We arrive to what Andre calls a niteclub.  We drive in through an open gate and park up next to the building , the building actually 
says niteclub  There are a few guys standing outside and no women yet.  Because Im feeling tipsy I didnt once think about walking 
through the crowd of locals who may or may not have been surprised to see me there.  Because at this point Im comfortable and I 
feel like I belong here and plus Im with family now. :Embarrassment: 

Now no one prepared me for this Im not sure if Andre or either of the guys knew but when I walked in right in front of me was the 
largest circular cement stage I have ever seen.  I mean it felt as if it was higher than me although Im pretty short.  The bar was 
to the left of the door which was lined with men in bar stools.  There was a very attractive woman on stage that was bent 
over hanging on to a pole and staring at herself in a mirror.  Yes .. I was at a Jamaican Strip Club.  


Now Ive been to strip clubs in Toronto both male and female so it wasnt an issue of being uncomfortable.  But I was in a different 
country I was tipsy and I was the only white person let alone other female in the entire place that wasnt dancing on a massive 
circular cement stage.  Talk about putting your strippers on a pedestal eh? 

So I veer off to the right and stand up against the wall theres a window with shutters behind me. And Andre stands with me 
the music is loud and the girl on stage is just about finished.  Jacko and Barber havent come in yet and Andre tells me hell be right back.  
Girl #2 starts her set and shes a heavier set girl.  You go girl! You wouldnt see this body type on stage in Toronto.  But Im at a loss 
of what to do.  I have a cold beer in my hand Im alone, Im a tourist so what to do.  I dance why not.  But to myself, by the wall.  
There is a guy to my right a few feet away from me Im not sure if he works here but hes the only other guy standing that isnt 
lined up at the bar.  

_Please dont come up to me.. Please dont come up to me_

*Sh &T*

_Hey, whats your name, where you from.. blahblahblahblah_ 

I dont catch the last thing he says. 

Im sorry its really loud in here.

_Blah blah blah blah_ 

I cant hear what you are saying.

Apparently this is an invitation to get as close to me as possible.  Im leaned up against the wall and now hes got his hand posted up next to my head and hes leaned up on me in my ear. 

_I said, whats your name? Do you want to dance?_

Oh Umm.. 

Now Im looking around, I look back through the shutters, I cant really see where Andre is but there are people on the front porch area.

Umm, well my friend is outside. 

_Your friend? Well hes just your friend._ 

This entire trip I have been careful unlike Andre to refer to him as anything other than my friend Andre but in this situation 
Im at a loss.  Normally I would have just brushed someone off at home, why do I feel less inclined to be as blunt as I 
normally am in a different country? 

Hes more than a friend and I dont think hed .. 

Next thing I know Andres got his hand posted next to the other side of me and these two are face to face leaned up 
with my head between them.

Shes good shes with me.

The guy looks at Andre and then looks at me and I try and look somewhere beyond them to the girl dancing on the stage. 

_Aite Aite_ and he walks away.

Manda what did he say to you?

I dunno its loud in here I told him I was with you and you were outside he wanted to dance or something.

Mmhmm well Ill be watchin out for you and you can tell your father I beat up a man in a bar for you if that guy comes back here. 

Andre, I dont think thats necessary.

I look away from Andre and smile. 

Apparently the owner of the bar isnt impressed that 4 non regulars have showed up to his bar with their own bottle of rum.  
Andre starts talking to the owner outside.

My girl is inside buying beer and we just want to drink from the rum but we dont want her up in 
there by herself so Ill buy you a flask of rum and you drink that for yourself if you let us in the bar with our bottle. 

There was a bit of back and forth but the owner looked at me accepted his drink and let us continue with our night in 
his umm establishment. Who would have thought that I might have the best time in Jamaica at a little strip club in Black River.  

Im somewhere between more than tipsy and drunk now.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 5 PART 5*

Andre, why are Jamaican strippers so lazy?

These girls are barely moving around the stage and not only that there are 2 mirrors that are hovering on two sides 
of the stage in which they fix their hair and stare at themselves while they dance.

Im giggling.  Lazy Jamaican strippers? I dont get it. You would think this would be WILD! 

Now before I get yelled at, I mean no disrespect here.  In my alcohol induced state of mind what I meant was that the 
dancing in Jamaica is no where near lazy and this is the less Ive seen people move. Thinking back to my buddy Titos beach 
bashment and the girl in the sand this is my moms two step compared to that. 

Manda, the guys that are here they are local regulars. They probably come in here have enough 
money for one drink and maybe a little money for some sex.  Its not like Toronto where we throwin money at dem on da 
stage. So why would de break der backs for nothin. 

Ahhh that makes sense.I now have this overwhelming urge to walk up to the stage and 
give this girl some money.  But Andre insists that I do not do this.

Jacko and Barber are now dancing up a storm as if theyre at their own party and no one notices the giant cement stage.  
I havent danced much this trip Ive sort of kept to myself and moved around.  Andre is standing next to me and he sees 
me watching Jacko.

Manda I know you want to dance, go dance. 

I take a shot of Wray and Nephew and this stuff that burned my throat 3 days ago is now like water to me.  I jump in the 
middle of Jack n Barber and break up their little battle and were all dancing together now.  Andre joins us and the four of us 
are just dancing havin fun and being silly. And then the music slows down and Jacko grabs my arm and pulls me toward Andre. 

_You guys dance_

Why does this feel like when some guy pulls you out on to the gym floor of your grade 8 dance and you sort of stand there 
facing each other looking at anything but each other.  That last about 10 seconds before Andre starts grinding up against me, 
hes moved me to against the wall and grabs my arms and pins them up above my head.  I look over at Jacko  Im sure at this 
point Im blushing and Jacko had the biggest grin on his face and I come back to focus on Andre because who the hell could 
think about anything other than the way hes pushed up against me. His face is close to mine and I can feel his breath and he 
lets go of my arms and wraps his hands around my waist as I wrap mine around his and Im lost Im lost in him, the room is slightly 
spinning and everyone but him is a blur. 

When we were leaving the club I was one of the last ones out as I finished by beer and the girl #2 that was on stage was walking 
past our car and back to the club but she had stopped and was saying something to Jacko in a bit of a heated tone.  When I get 
there she smiles at me and continues on to the bar.

What was that all about?

Andre, Barber and Jacko all start laughing. 
What did she try and proposition you guys?

Nahhh babes she was *****ing to Jacko that this man in there asked her to come to the back, which means 
he wants sex but she said when she went back there he had no money. 

So were getting in the car and we notice one hub cap is missing and to me this is hilarious. I can not stop laughing.  
One hub cap! Just one? I mean one hub cap!!

The ride home was long and excruciating I dont think I had used a washroom for the last 6 hours and I had been drinking for 
6 hours straight at least and we kept stopping on the way for Barber and Jacko to go.

Andre this hurts I dont think I have ever had to pee so badly in my entire life and if you hit one more 
pot hole I swear to you I might actually pee my pants. 

"Babes Ill pull over."

Andre have you ever seen me try to pee outside?? No, Ill wait.

We make it back to his place first and hes going to take Jacko and Barber home.

"Ill see you soon okay" and he tries to kiss me but really I just need to get to the washroom 
Im doing what might look like the River Dance outside of his apartment and he sort of laughs at me. 

Ok ok go go but Amanda please dont fall asleep on me, not tonight.

I saw my first sunrise in Jamaica that morning, well sort of. :Wink:

----------


## Manda81

Day 5 pictures

----------


## Manda81

DAY 5 PICTURES

----------


## Manda81

Ys falls

----------


## Manda81

Day 5 pictures Santa Cruz n Jacko's View

----------


## Manda81

Day 5 sunset from jacko's

----------


## Manda81

Day 5 pictures jacko's

----------


## Manda81

Day 5 completed

BARBER IN THE BARBER CHAIR... JACKO IN THE SWEATER.

----------


## BCBud

Bueatiful pics Manda - especially the sunset photo with the red flowers at the bottom and the river photos showing the cloud reflections!   I am so glad that you got to see and experience some real life in the Jamaica countryside with good friends ... and, thank you, for letting us tag along on your travels.

----------


## Lapurr

Girl this $h!t is da bomb....and Andre is fiiiiine! Lovin your report!

----------


## Marie

OMG Chrissy is soooooo cute

Beautiful sunset, Manda what an adventure you had

----------


## Manda81

> Girl this $h!t is da bomb....and Andre is fiiiiine! Lovin your report!


hahahaha he sure is !!! Thanks Lapurr!

----------


## Manda81

> OMG Chrissy is soooooo cute Beautiful sunset, Manda what an adventure you had


Thank you Marie, Chrissy really is adorable! 

Being up on the mountain was probably my favourite part of the entire trip. 
 Negril was beautiful and there was a lot going on but I dunno I left my heart with that view at Jacko's place.

----------


## Delcey

I love all trip reports and there has been some great ones over the years on negril.com but this is by far the best one yet IMHO.  Thanks for taking the time to share your adventure with us Manda!

----------


## rastagal

Great report Manda!  Isn't it funny how after you have had a few drinks a situation that might normally feel a bit awkward suddenly seems completely natural.  There have been times where I've been in JA alone and the thought of walking in to a club alone knowing you will _probably_ be the only tourist is kind of intimidating...but after a few drinks it's no problem!  Your description of going into the strip club reminded me of that...too funny.

----------


## Manda81

> Great report Manda!  Isn't it funny how after you have had a few drinks a situation that might normally feel a bit awkward suddenly seems completely natural.  There have been times where I've been in JA alone and the thought of walking in to a club alone knowing you will _probably_ be the only tourist is kind of intimidating...but after a few drinks it's no problem!  Your description of going into the strip club reminded me of that...too funny.


This is exactly what it was like! Not to mention that the level of comfort and maybe even confidence had risen drastically between Day 1 and Day 3 of the mountains.  I no longer felt completely out of my element.  I dont even think I hesitated when I walked into that strip joint it was only until after when writing my report that I realized there was a large crowd of guys by the entrance just hanging out.  It also doesnt hurt that I'm with 3 males and not necessarily entering on my own.  

Sounds like you really get in there too and don't let arriving solo hinder you from having a great time! Kudos!!

----------


## Tropical62

Thank you for sharing your trip!!!!!!!! I am really enjoying your trip report............more, more, more........please!!!!

----------


## Manda81

Montego Bay is next I've got to write it out still so bear with me  :Smile:

----------


## tranquilitygurl

It is well worth the wait!

----------


## Gabrielle

You sure got around on your first trip Manda....way cool!

----------


## northcoast

I've been following along your report from the beginning & must say, you really have a way with words! Your photography is a wonderful accompaniment to your great writing style.....It's so nice to see those mind boggling views above Santa Cruz....I have never been in that area & now am extremely tempted to take a daytrip over that way.....wouldn't mind having a likkle house up in dem hills deh!  Thanks for putting so much time & effort into your trip report....it is well appreciated by all, I'm sure.  You're a real adventuress & so nice that you had 3 reliable bodyguards with you so that you could venture out into rural Ja.!

----------


## Seveen

good stuff manda!

----------


## Manda81

Thanks Seveen  :Smile:  

That night was probably the best night of the trip although it's really hard to just pin point one night as every night brought it's own adventure. 

Northcoast - I would LOVE to have a house up on that hill!!!  I wonder if Jacko would mind if I built a likkle something up there hahaha I'm a city girl born and raised who would have thought that Rural Jamaica would agree with me so well  :Smile:

----------


## sandy-girl

Great report Manda. I'm loving every minute of it. Love that you had three awesome guys to hang with.

----------


## Seveen

manda - we all need to get away from the city chitty 

i packed up and moved from atlanta to jacksonville (and never looked back) - 12 miles from the beach - ride your bike - watch turtles grow up on the beach - friends - dolphins laughing -  good food 

and FRESH AIR!

----------


## JitterBug

great read manda, thanks for my ja fix . . . the view looks a lot like the views i experienced up at ginger hill . . . was your stay anywhere near ginger hilll? . . . unbelievable views and yes, the ride up that mountain is like you said, need to hold on to that "holy sh - t bar" . . . waiting for more.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 6 PART 1*


”OMG BABES WAKE UP!” 

“Ughhh what time is it??” 

 “It’s 1pm” 

“WHAT!” 

This is the latest I’ve slept in since I’ve been here and we’re suppose to check into the Rui Montego Bay in 2 hours. 
Okay we have enough time. The night before comes rushing back to me, what a great night and I’m sort of reminiscing 
to myself in a bit of a daze.

“Um Manda?” 

”mmmhmm”  Still day dreaming.

”Come look out the window…” 

There was the rental with a flat. We’re up the Santa Cruz mountain and the nearest place would be Junction but Andre 
is pacing back and forth complaining that this could take hours and hours to fix. 


Everything takes longer in Jamaica. 


“I’m going for a shower, check for a spare.” 

After my shower I check on Andre and he’s pouring sweat trying to get the spare on. 

 Babes I don’t get it, it wont fit I dunno if I’m doing something wrong but how hard is it to change a tire. 
I’m gonna call Jacko he’ll know what to do.” 

Jacko, what a great, guy walks down from his place and in less than 2 minutes he tells us the spare is not the right size for 
the car that there is no way this tire is going on the car. 

”Great!”

At this point I’m lying on Andre’s bed relaxing.  What can you do? I’m not going to stress over this. 

Jacko being the stand up guy he is offers to take the tire down to Junction and get air in it and test it for leaks.  
Now this is no easy feat.  Jacko’s going to haul our tire on his own down to Junction but we’re in the middle of nowhere and 
he’s first got to wait for a taxi to pass buy.  I hand him 500j for taxi and air for the tire and I hand him another 500j. 

_I wont need that much”_

“Just take it Jacko you’re going through all the trouble.” 

_”It’s nothing.”_ 

Andre hangs out with one of his neighbors for a while and I decide to turn on my phone to call the car rental 
agent, Anton.  My phone starts lighting up like 4th of July fireworks. Emails, bbm, text messages, facebook.  
I’m skimming through and I have a text from Brasi. 

“Are you alive, Manda are you okay?”

“Hey I’m having a blast I’m good”

"Where do I live?"

"Huh? What do you mean where do you live Brasi? Lol 

"Manda I’m worried you have been kidnapped and your phone was stolen, where do I live?"

I can’t help but laugh I mean the sentiment and the worry behind the message is heart felt and appreciated 
but I’m laughing outloud. 

"You live in Albany, NYC and we will meet in nowhere, NY lol Brasi I’m okay, having a blast!

”What’s so funny babes?” 

”Brasi thought I might be kidnapped and my phone stolen.” 

Andre gives me a weird look. ”Why would he think that?” 

Jacko returns, he lets us know that they tested the original tire for holes with water and nothing was found that he 
put air in it and we should be fine just keep an eye on it if stopping for gas put some air in it if it’s low. 

Jacko comes up to me, _“Manda, I didn’t need this”_ and he hands me the 500j back 

I look at Jacko slightly confused. 

”No Jacko, that’s for you. For going out of your trouble to fix it when you didn’t have to.” 

_”It wasn’t a problem honestly I was happy to help’_ and he’s still holding out this money. 

“Jacko, it’s yours and that’s that.”

I have to wonder how many people would have come back with change? That Jacko is a really good guy.  

So now it’s time for packing number 3, I really am starting to hate packing and I have to say that you can tell 
at the state of my clothes that I’ve decided that being neat and folding anything is a waste of time. 

We get on the road and pull over to where Jacko wants out and I realize that this is it. I wont see Jacko again 
for a while and I’m sad. I’m gonna miss my new friend and his contagious smile. 

_”Manda, it was nice meeting you and you come back soon okay we’ll be here._ 

“Please tell Kedesha and Chrissy that I said goodbye and thank you for having me in your home.” 

_Anytime Manda_ and he holds up his hand. 

I’m not quite sure what I’m suppose to do are we doing props or what? But he grabs it and sort of swipes his thumb 
against mine a few times and I’m awkward and have no idea what’s happening. 

Jacko laughs… _”It’s our handshake I want you to know it.”_  So for the last minute of my time 
with Jacko on this trip he teaches me the boys “handshake” I’m proud and honored and part of the family.

----------


## Angel

Nice keep it coming. Nice you are taking us along. Feels like we are there.

----------


## Yvonne

Manda... What a wonderful story you've been telling/sharing.  I don't have much time to post these days but have been enthralled by your reports & following along w/ your adventures.  It's a bit of a been there, done that for me.  It is so refreshing to read reports through the eyes & experiences of a newbie.

That was me back in the mid 80's.  No internet then.  43 or so trips since then, most for weeks at a time (summer).  Now I go to relax.  I have a few adventures here & there.  Nothing like the wild & crazy old days.  Other than "you go girl", what can I say?

----------


## Manda81

I hope to be able to say the same thing in years to come  :Smile:  I'm glad that I could take you back to what might have been some of the same feelings you felt back in the mid 80's  :Smile:

----------


## jeannieb

Oh Manda, why must you tease us? I see you as the last poster and "click" hoping that we have a new installment to read. But...it's just you being your nice self and taking the time to reply to the other posters.  :Smile:  You keep getting my hopes up...It's like getting to the good part of a book and someone stealing it away from you.

I do want to add that your last post made me wanna cry. I know that feeling.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 6 PART 2* 

On the way back down the mountain Andre tells me were going to stop for patties and Im excited.  This time I want coco bread 
and I know to let it rest before burning the top layer of the roof of my mouth off. Andre also comes back with what I recognize 
from so many other postings on Negril.com as guinnip(sp?) Damn those are good!

After this we are going to pass through New Market so that I can meet his brothers Mother. His brother is a police officer in Kingston 
but his step mom and father live in New Market so we stop there for a bit and I get to meet his step mom and his cousin who spends 
6 months of the year in Chattam, Ontario on a farm.  We spent quite a bit of time in the little bar having a couple of drinks and Andre 
is catching up with family he hasnt been able to see in some time and Im happy for him.  

We were starting to lose light its probably 6pm now and the days half done already.*sigh* 

Everything takes longer in Jamaica. 

We almost get into a huge accident as its dark its raining and there was a massive pothole in the middle of the road that someone 
thought putting a large branch in it would be a good idea. Which theoretically is but with on coming high beams and wet road surfaces 
we barely saw that tree branch before it was under us.  

I thought for sure the branch was coming through the window which is probably a bit dramatic but thats what I thought at the time.  
We veered off Andre reacted fast and we stopped.  I resisted the urge to yell at Andre as I know its not his fault and I can tell hes 
shooken up himself.  And the one time I might have needed it, I wasnt even holding my holy s h&t bar  We check the car .. 
other than a missing hub cap .. just one by the way, were fine.  Even the tire is fine.  Phew! 

We get into Mobay and Andre has no idea where he is going, hes unfamiliar with driving around this area.  We call the Riu and 
were told to head towards Ironhorse and its across from the Blue Diamond Shopping Centre.  We are driving and driving.

Andre maybe pull into this gas station right here so I can ask someone for directions. 

We pull into the gas station and Im just about to get out of the car when Andre taps me on the shoulder and points out the window.  
Right in front of us is the Riu. 

You still want to go ask for directions? 

Shut up Andre 

Checking into the Riu was no problem.  We were very late so we were the only ones checking in there was a young woman helping us 
well me at first.  Andre went to park the car. So were almost finished the check in process and Andre strolls up his heads a mess hes 
in a wife beater weve had what has felt like a long trip to mobay and he's got the bunch of guinnip in his hand. 

I hear the lady at reception that is helping us _guinnip huh_ and she turns to me with this big grin on her face.  
_ahhh hes a yardy aaa_  and we all laugh. 

We get to the room the ground are dark right now but everything looks beautiful I realize we probably only have an hour and a half to 
catch dinner before it closes. Andre is excited over this room.  Were on the ground floor but each little building has elevators if you werent. 
The room has an enormous king size bed and its own mini bar consisting of 4 full bottles turned upside down in its own slow pour unit. 
The fridge is stocked with beer, water, pop, soda water.  Who needs to leave the room? 

Ok weve had patties and were hungry so we have to leave the room and grab some dinner.  The buffet is good and considering we 
are only staying 2 nights were happy with it.  Afterwards, we head over to catch some of the show. 

We spend an hour or so by the pool with a drink just talking. More about our lives and our past and catching each other up on 
everything thats happened between now and then and Im ready for the disco so we head to the bar and surprisingly its packed.  
Andres rum punches are going down like water and I think hes feeling pretty good at this point.  We do a bit of dancing well Andre 
does a lot of dancing and drinking but Im exhausted its been a long day so we head back to the room for a night cap. 

Andre is one of those people that enjoy cuddling and I do too but Im never quite sure when enough is enough so I lay down and 
give him some space.

Why you lying so far from me? Get over here. 

I curl up under Andres arm and lay my head on his chest and thats the last thing I remember before waking up on my last full day in Jamaica.

----------


## Manda81

Day 6 pictures

----------


## Manda81

Day 6 pictures

----------


## Manda81

> Oh Manda, why must you tease us? I see you as the last poster and "click" hoping that we have a new installment to read. But...it's just you being your nice self and taking the time to reply to the other posters.  You keep getting my hopes up...It's like getting to the good part of a book and someone stealing it away from you.
> 
> I do want to add that your last post made me wanna cry. I know that feeling.


I actually almost cried when I wrote it lol ahh I'm such a sap lol

----------


## suzengrace

major props to you girl for your 1 st experience in Jam..and you didn;t hold back, get scared, etc,et...Got a real taste of Jam life..not just the tourist view..I gather you now want to go back ..heh..??? I', just so glad and happy you went off the beaten track  (ie out of tourist area Mobay, negril etc and didn't get stuck in Negril) and exp, other factions.of Jam..I wish people visiting would get it thru their head that those areas arent ALL Jam..that there is so much more..Negril-mobay,ochie--as cool as it is..Isn't everything...You are fortunate you had your own personal tour guide (he he) but anyone can find a local that drives and that would welcome showing people outside the tourist "areas"...Just got ask around from people you trust...

----------


## Manda81

Suzengrace - 

I was very fortunate in the end. The trip from the beginning of the planning process was organized and then upside down then organized and upside down and it wasn't until I got off the plane that I really knew everything was going to come together on it's own.  Never have I travelled like that and although some people may have not been able to deal with that sort of uncertainty (normally I wouldnt either) I'm happy that I let it just unravel the way it did because I wouldnt have had the experiences that I ended up having if I didnt.  I honestly, have to thank not only Andre for being able to see outside the tourist areas but everyone on the board that helped me with my multitude of questions or panic attacks but the other posters who I gained knowledge from before I left for my trip.  The only regret I have from my trip is not meeting with Rob and Lisa because without this board I wouldnt have this opportunity to relive my experience or share in others and although being outside of Negril and other major tourist areas was probably my favourite part of the trip I will be back and I will be in Negril if only to see Rob and Lisa to be able to thank them personally. 

There is only a full day left in Jamaica and I haven't written it out yet I almost dont want to lol but you're right I do want to go back and have already looked into air fare costs for March  :Smile:  

There is just one more big surprise left in my report hopefully you'll stick around because I would love to hear everyones opinions on THAT experience

----------


## Maryann

Lol!  We aren't going anywhere!  Totally glued here.  Like someone said, it has been like reading a romance novel (with beautiful pictures).  LOVE it!  Thank YOU!

----------


## Manda81

> Lol!  We aren't going anywhere!  Totally glued here.  Like someone said, it has been like reading a romance novel (with beautiful pictures).  LOVE it!  Thank YOU!


It is so funny to me that this has been said I think twice now because never once did I think romantic when I was there hahaha I mean there might have been moments sunsets little moments 
but not what one might consider "romantic" Andre and I bicker like we'd been together for the 13 years we were apart lol And honestly I want to ring his neck sometimes haha But maybe it's 
the fact that we were instantly comfortable that makes it romantic?

----------


## pretty40

Manda

Wish I could put u in my suitcase and take you back with me next week. Thanks for sharing your experience with us and may you enjoy travel to Ja for years to come (to see "Taye Diggs")!!

----------


## Seveen

just happy you're happy after your trip and that you want to go again

jamaica jamaica :-)

and soooooooooooooooooo happy you wrote the trip report - it was the bomb diggity

----------


## Clarity

I agree with Seveen, I'm so happy you wrote this trip report too! It's truly the best I've ever read.
 I've been tuning in every day to read the newest installments and have enjoyed reading it so so much.
 Thank you for all that you've shared, introducing us to your friends, letting us into your world and taking us all on a virtual vacation along with you. What an amazing trip!!
Through your pictures and words I feel like I've experienced an intimate and authentic slice of Jamaica that I never could have experienced otherwise. :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

I concur with Ms.Clarity....

----------


## TiCtOc

Think I have to watch how stella got her groove on again today.Last time I rented it off lovefilm is there anywhere I can watch it online?

----------


## JitterBug

miss manda, is that hill "ginger hill"????

----------


## Manda81

I messaged Andre to ask him if it was Ginger Hill 

"Hey someone online asked if where Jacko lives is "Ginger Hill" ? 

"Nah babes tell them dats fairmount in Malvern, St. Elizabeths, Ginger Hill nuh suh nice lol" 

that was his answer lol 



Again I cant thank you all enough for tagging along and sharing in my story.  I will post the rest of the report shortly and then I will be bugging everyone to get to Jamaica and write me something to read  :Smile:  !! lol What will I do with my time *sigh* 

I will take any offers to shove me in any suitcases  :Wink:

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 7 PART 1*

I wish I could sit here and write about how fabulous the amenities are at the Riu Montego Bay and how much fun I had jet skiing 
or hanging out at the swim up bar but I cant.  My last day in Jamaica is spent restless and I feel as if I shouldnt be wasting what 
time I have left stuck behind these gates granted its a beautiful property but Im finding it very hard to relax and wind down.  
Ive traveled to many AI resorts on different islands and this is no different from that and what I once might have considered a 
fabulous time has now changed for me.  This is not what I want.  The bed is huge and there are no boards stuck in my back but 
I miss those boards.  The food is in abundance but nothing compares to the box food on the hill Ive become accustomed to each night.  
The alcohol is free and flowing but it doesnt taste the same.  I try and promise myself that although my trip is coming to an end and 
tomorrow I will be back on a plane I will not let my last day in Jamaica be solemn.  Embrace the moments left but I cant help but wish 
I could enter a state of timelessness like Einstein suggests if traveling at the speed of light, time would cease completely if only Andre 
and I could exist trapped in timelessness but whether there are transitions between present past and future or not the reality is that 
no matter how much I wish for time to cease I will have to leave and my time here will come to an end.  

We spend the day walking along the boardwalk sitting by the pool and weve found the sports bar which has a pool table so weve c
ontinued our battle for which I have successfully lost every game that day.  

On the way back to the room Andre decides hes going to get his hair done so I spend about an hour on my own just laying there in the room.  
I could be out tanning I could be swimming or doing something productive but really I just want to lay there.  I go through my whole week 
each day going through it mentally.  I catch myself smiling to myself or giggling out loud and I wipe away a tear on my cheek and Im not 
even sure why its there or how it got there because Im so wrapped up in the wonderful memories of the last 7 days that have changed 
me in many ways and has certainly changed the way I will travel for the rest of my life.  

Andre bangs on the door as if hes the police and it breaks me out of my reminiscing. 

Hey that was quick! 

Ya she was fast, what do you think? 

It looks good!! Really good you look hot! 

Really?? 

Always. 

 Hahaha nah babes but thank you. 

Andres bouncing around the room hes excited about his hair and hes taking pictures hes smiling and I cant help but laugh at him.  
Hes like a little kid.  

Come here Manda 

And I lay down on the bed next to Andre and it gets quiet.  There just seems to be this elephant in the room that neither one of us 
wants to notice nor acknowledge.  

I cant believe you have to go home tomorrow. 

I know what a week it has been. 

 Honestly its been the best week Ive had in a very long time. 

You know when I invited you down I didnt think youd take me up on the offer.  A part of me still believed I would never see you again. 

Andre you should know that when I say Im going to do something I do it. 

 I know you are a woman of your word Manda but for whatever reason I couldnt believe you were actually coming 
until I called out your name outside the Airport. 

I know really sucks I have to go but lets not dwell on that right now come on the sun is going to set soon come 
to the beach with me please.

I never said anything to Andre but in that moment there was a heaviness that settled over me and I thought to myself, 
what if I never see him again?  

We walk and sit and walk and talk and sit and the sunset is beautiful.  Ive been here 7 days and Ive seen sunsets from 3 different 
locations and each one has been different and equally as beautiful as the last. The cliffs was breath taking and it felt as if I may have 
been on the edge of the world and I might be the last person to see the sun before it disappeared.  The mountain view from Jackos 
was breath taking because it felt as if if I could reach out and touch the sun from what felt like the top of the world and this sunset 
here on the beach with silhouettes of palm trees and sun chair and couples walking hand in hand is like a postcard or a perfect travel 
advertisement for Paradise. 

Its walking with Andre while watching this last sunset that I realize that whether Im here at this huge property or on a mountain 
somewhere regardless of my preference Im happy because I can share it with him.   I dont need to be zooming up and down the 
mountain, I dont need to be jet skiing, I dont need to be doing anything.  

I just needed to be here doing nothing with him and I was happy.

----------


## Seveen

okay the tears are flowing! work it miss manda- props to you!

----------


## Keesha

Oh Manda I can feel my tears starting too. Our last night and saying our good byes never seem to get easier no matter how often we have to do it...

----------


## Clarity

The final day is the worst day... I remember feeling an ache in my chest while viewing that final sunset, know I had to leave the next day and my eyes filled with tears.
 I know it must have been so much harder for you to say goodbye after all you and Andre have been through. This entry made me so sad...

Your trip report was so beautiful, Manda. 
I didn't want it to ever end!

But I know you'll be back  :Smile: 
you mentioned you've been looking at Flights for March. Have you found anything yet?

----------


## gerryg123

really good stuff Amanda ....

----------


## Manda81

Thanks Gerry and Clarity  :Smile:  

I've found a flight for 600 for March I believe the high season starts in March? Or am I wrong.. I'm not sure I'll find anything cheaper.  But I haven't click the mouse yet and booked anything.  I'm already getting that itch with the ending of my report coming up fast I'm really feeling the need to get back on a plane lol 

I had chinese the other night and my fortune cookie read "you need excitement and adventure, take a vacation" Ha! I wonder if I take it into work they'll grant me time off .. after all it is my fortune right? lol

----------


## negrilaholic

manda I just want to thank you again for sharing your experiences here..I have loved reading it and am really glad you had such an awesome time.

Peak season starts April 15th I believe.

----------


## MissBlue

no -  _low_ season starts April 15 -- when it's coming on to spring and summer; that's the date when hotel rates drop, as they change to the lower summer rate. 

high season is wintertime through April, with the peak at holidays through February.....when it's winter in the US and Canada.

----------


## shellyk

October is considered to be low season as well. Hurricane season naturally brings much less tourists.

----------


## poolguywindsor

High season actually starts dec.15th. at most hotels that is when the rates increase.

----------


## MissBlue

oh - yes, correct - will edit

 but still, April 15 does not begin peak season - they had it backwards.

----------


## Clarity

yeah, low season starts April 15th.
I think it stretches until mid-november because I was able to get some pretty good rates for my airfare and hotel bookings early November. The prices shot up dramatically for the end of November, December and January.
I noticed that all hotels have different ideas of what high and low season is too. The dates seem to be different for each site. It confuses me!
Good luck with finding the best price for your flight, Manda!
I hope you are able to get back to Jamaica soon!

----------


## southcoastgirl

Awww, I'm sad that there isn't the last day, but I'm glad it isn't here cuz I don't want it to be over yet!!

----------


## negrilaholic

> no -  _low_ season starts April 15 -- when it's coming on to spring and summer; that's the date when hotel rates drop, as they change to the lower summer rate. 
> 
> high season is wintertime through April, with the peak at holidays through February.....when it's winter in the US and Canada.


my bad, I got it backwards..boy is my face red.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 7 COMPLETED*


We sat down to watch a show for our last night and it was fairly good although I sort of wished I was in Treasure Beach with the boys 
playing pool but we met a few people from the resort and this one couple was celebrating their anniversary. 

_How long have you guys been together?_ She asks me. 

Oh no Andre and I arent together we havent seen each other for some time, years actually and so I came to visit him. 

_Oh wow, so he lives here in Jamaica. I would have guessed you were a couple._ 

If Im lucky maybe she will be again. 

_Again?_ 

Ya we dated when we were kids. 

_Sounds like you have an interesting story._ 

We spent that night at the hotel disco off in a corner dancing and enjoying our last night.  Andre got white boy wasted that 
night and the couple we met during the show kept pulling us out on the dance floor.

It was nearing the end of the night and we were pulled out on the dance floor again by a few Canadian girls and Andre and I were 
dancing like all other times we werent paying much attention to anyone else. Next thing I know Andres got me lifted up around his 
waist and my legs are in the air it happened so fast and I was back on my feet I just sort of stood there for a minute and looked 
around and the girls had moved over to the side of the dance floor and it was just Andre and I left there with an audience who was 
now hooting and hollering at us.  

The woman from the show ran up to me. _I dont think Ive ever seen anyone do that before that was great!_ 

Really? Well I dont think anyone has ever done that to me before Im pretty sure I just got daggered though. 

_Daggered?_ 

Hahaha ya, hey Andre do you want to show her daggering? 

Ill leave that up to her husband Manda. 

_You think you could teach him?_ 

Andre and I burst out into laughter.  

We left the bar shortly after that in a bit of a daze from the rum we were pounding back at the bar.  It was a fun night, 
maybe not in comparison to some of the previous nights but we danced, we laughed, we kissed and we fell asleep in each others arms.

----------


## sandy-girl

Manda got daggered!!!! Woo-Hoo!  :Wink:  Did you say this was your first trip to Jamaica? 

What a memorable trip you had. I have definitely enjoyed this report.  :Embarrassment:  

I think there might be one more installment, yes?

----------


## Manda81

hahaha I did .. and I didn't realize what the hell was happening until it was over lol  This was indeed my first trip to Jamaica and it was definitely memorable.\

You are correct there is just one more installment left  :Frown:

----------


## Seveen

sometimes there are sales for jamaica right after christmas and new years - everyone is optimist for a wonderful season right now - prices change depending on bookings after the holidays 

very nice trip report manda! not sure i want to come in for the last installment - i already have that "last day" feeling - and it's your last day not mine

----------


## irieworld

yeah, it really helps to book low season when you are on a tight budget. I have done end of May, banking in on the memorial day holiday days off in the US and November (banking in on Thanksgiving days off) many years in a row. They are both nice times to go. Low season from April 16 or so to December 15th. Resort rates lower, sometimes can bargain, flights lower also.

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 8*


Babes wake up wake up! What time is it?? 

Ughhh its only 8am Andre

 Ya but you have to leave today. 

My plane doesnt leave until 2:15 Andre shhhhh 

But we need to check out in a couple of hours lets get up

Fine (grrrr) 

We did our morning routine and I packed up again for the 4th and final time this week. We had breakfast and then spent the next couple of hours 
laying together mostly in silence but when we did say something it was normally the same thing over and over again as if we werent sure what else 
was suppose to be said. 

 Im really glad you came 

I am too, thank you for showing me around and introducing me to your friends and having me in your home. 

It was my pleasure Manda. 

Silence again but were holding on to each other tightly and again I cant help but feel that I might never see Andre again. 

Andre why do I feel like. 

Shhh Manda and he kissed me softly on my bottom lip and I closed my eyes and i wrapped my arms around him 
tightly. And his lips danced across my cheek and down my neck and I could hear his breathing quicken in my ear. 

I love you Manda 

My eyes shot open and I held my breathe and I could feel his body tense on top of mine. His face still buried in my neck. I pulled back so to see his face 

What did you say Andre? 

He looked away from me and kissed my neck again I said I love everything about you 

I know what he said and Im sure he knows that I heard him the first time but I accept his answer anyways 

Well I love everything about you too Andre. 

He kissed me hard and I kissed him back. 

By the time we had checked out and gotten to the airport to pass over the keys to Anton our car rental agent it was 1pm and there was a 
very long line for check in.  Once my bags were checked I was told there was 5 minutes before boarding was to begin and so Andre and I walked 
quickly to the Security entrance. 

I cant go any further than this. 

I know, thank you so much Andre Ive had one of the best trips ever. 

Thank you for coming.

He gives me a long hug and I were squeezing so tightly that when he pulls away I can still feel his arms around me and I hope to myself that this 
feeling would stay like this for as long as possible. 

 I dont know when youre going to come back or if you ever will but I hope you do come back and I hope its soon. 
Please be good and Ill tell everyone I said hello.

Be safe Andre and take good care of yourself. 

We had made it to the airport in just enough time that there wasnt time for tears or long goodbyes.  We didnt profess any undying love 
for each other and promise each other a relationship. 

I was through security and at my gate in no time and before I could even let it settle that I was leaving this place.  It wasnt just Andre that 
I was sad about and it wasnt because we had gotten closer than I thought we were going to from the beginning.  It was because before anything 
else Andre was my friend and after a week he felt like a best friend and I wasnt sure when I was going to see my best friend again. I was sad because 
I wasnt going to watch another one of the most stunning sunsets Ive ever seen in my life. I was sad because in just one week I fell in love with this 
place that I had heard others profess their love for and now I understood exactly what they meant.  I had re connected with an old friend, I had rekindled 
a passion for an old love, I had become a part of a new family, I had made new friendships and all of this in 7 and a half days. I think back to the moment 
when I got off the plane and I could hear Andre call my name Manda!! Manda!! and searching for him to finally lay my eyes on him after 13 years and the 
relief that came over me that he was here.  I knew in that moment that everything was going to work out but I could have never expected the week that I had.
I handed my ticket to the lady at the gate and boarded the plane.  I turned my phone on and texted my family. 

Leaving on time Ill see Dad at the airport 

*Ding* 

I miss you already  Andre

It was only then that I let myself cry quietly behind my sunglasses as I watched the island get smaller and smaller as my plane 
carried me farther and farther away. 

We were scheduled to land at 7:30pm and we were landed at 7:35pm. I liked this flight it would give me enough time to get 
through customs and baggage and home at a decent time on a Saturday night just in case I was too restless to sit at home.
Customs was insane! I had never seen the line as long as that the line almost hit the back of the room at Customs and it took over 
an hour to get up to an officer.  When I walked through the doors into the baggage carousel area right at the doors were 4 officers 
one of which had a dog. 

This cop with a dog stops me 

*Excuse me miss where are you coming from?* 

Jamaica

He has the dog sit down in front of me and then he turns around and jumps up on my leg with his tail wagging it might have been 
cute if I wasnt standing in front of K9 Officers in the Toronto Pearson Airport.

*Wow you have a lot of marijuana on you, did a lot of smoking?*

----------


## Manda81

*DAY 8 CONTINUED* 

Actually I don't smoke but I've been around other people that were and he tells me that the level of 
scent on me is to strong with the dogs reaction that I must have been close to the person. So I've got 4 k9 unit customs officers around 
me asking me questions and they write something on my declaration card so I go and pick up my luggage and I already knew I was screwed 
so the last check out I go through she sends me to the right and the exit is to the left and I've already waited in a line of like a 100 people 
to get through customs and I have to pee really bad but here I go into this other room with another line where they check all your bags.  

Ive waited patiently in line and am called up by the next officer who happens to be a woman. I hand her my declaration.

*Oh Im sorry miss Im not allowed to search your bag.  The lead officer of the K9 Unit has requested that he search you please go down 
to the end of the room and sit on the bench for him.*

The officer starts telling me that anything I tell him about what I did on vacation wont be used against me and that he just wants the
 truth and then I can go... So he starts by asking me about the weed smell on my clothes I tell him that I had met a friend down there 
and that he smoked weed.  They wanted his name I told him his name and he asked how I knew him so I told him the truth. 

*So you're a single white solo traveler meeting up in Jamaica and you smell of drugs*

He asked me a million questions.. His birth date etc they ran his name. He asked me everywhere I stayed what date I bought my ticket.  
He searched everything in my bag.  Then he passes this piece of fabric to me and asks me to rub it between my hands and then he 
gives it to some lady.  

*So you said you don't smoke right? And that you haven't smoked on your vacation?*

Yes 

*Well that piece of fabric is going to tell me if you're lying.* 

So this machine starts beeping like crazy and he goes 

*I'm sorry my dear you just failed the drug test. You're positive for Cocaine!!*

Thats impossible sir I havent done any Cocaine neither have I been around it 

*Well it's on your hands so did Andre ask you to bring drugs back here?* 

No he wouldnt do that

*This doesnt make sense and unless you can make me understand why you have cocaine on your hands I'm going to keep you here* 

He starts asking me if it's in me ? If I have it on me? That if it's in a vaginal bag that it's dangerous and that he's protecting me. 
He continues on now with my trip asking different questions. He goes through my wallet and finds my ex boyfriends health card.

*Who is this and why do you have his ID?*

_****!!!_

He's my ex and I was holding it for him a while ago and just never gave it back or threw it out 

He asks me the last time I've seen him I said over a month ago but he's in jail

_****!!_

So now he looks at me and wants to know about my ex. 

*You dont' look like a stupid person and I'm not trying to insult your intelligence but your single young white girl and look at the 
company you tend to keep?*

_**** you!_ 

*Have you done any jail time?* I said none he runs my name.  

Now remember I've had to go pee now for almost an hour and I can't hold it anymore. So I tell him I really need to use the bathroom. 
He tells me we can arrange that but you'll use a special toilet and you'll have two women guards with you.  

*Because I still don't feel comfortable with your explanation about the cocaine after you have your bathroom break I want you to know 
that I have the authority to FURTHER search you at the highest level meaning that you will be stripped searched and your cavity's searched for drugs.*

Now I'm getting upset and my voice is a little shaky and I can feel my eyes watering up but Im determined not to cry in front of this man.

I'm telling you the truth though there isn't anything more I can tell you. 

*Well if you have nothing to hide then what's the big deal.* 

It's an invasion of my privacy and a violation to my body but I guess you'll find out I'm not lying when you humiliate me. 

The female officers show up and she has me face the wall with my legs spread my hands on my head and my knees bent where she continues 
to frisk me she even put her hands up and under the wire of my bra checked all the top of my pants along the waist band etc and then we all 
went to the bathroom together. This toilet was this huge metal box like an "outhouse" type of toilet but metal and you can't flush. 
When I come out of the washroom the man starts on me again.

*Amanda you are the perfect candidate to be a victim of this kind of thing. I'm only trying to help you, you put yourself here not me and if 
Andre is hurting you or making you do anything against your will you can just tell me right now because if you have drugs in or on you we 
will find them.*

He is staring at me and I'm keeping his eye contact as much as I can because I'm nervous and upset and tired.

I'm not a stupid person I would never be someone's mule and jeopardize myself that way 

Some lady comes over and starts drilling me about Andre, when is he coming back Amanda??? You know tell us.. That sort of thing.
The K9 Officer radios over his walkie talkie for two female officers to conduct a search on a female passenger.   

*Would you like a lawyer?* 

No but can we get this over with my father is waiting for me

The officer plugs my phone in now and checks through my messages asking me who different people are. 

*Okay Amanda this is what I'm going to do I'm going to let you go... I had the cavity search scheduled and there are definitely parts 
of your story that don't make any sense to me but I'm going to let you go. Just know that this wasn't personal and that I'm only trying to 
protect you. When Andre comes back to Canada like I know he will because I bet he's making moves to do just that and using you somehow 
I'll be happy to pull him over through customs and grab him for anything he has and I'll tell him that "Mandy says hi"* 

_Mandy????_

Since when had we become friends where he felt comfortable shortening my name. Somewhere between invading my privacy and threatening me?  

I looked at the clock and it was 10:45pm I had been questioned, interrogated, threatened, bullied and searched for the last 3 hours.  
My father and my 5 year old nephew were supposed to pick me up and my phone started ringing before I left the interrogation area. 

Amanda where the hell are you!?? Did you get on the plane? 

Mother I was almost strip searched 

Oh 

Ill talk to you later

On the way home I recount most of the episode to my father and hes livid that I was being held for so long 

You know when you go to Jamaica youre red flagged now.  When they pull you over again because they will, 
I want you to say nothing and ask for a lawyer because when they give you your strip search youll want it documented 

*sigh* I suppose I could have gotten that female officers name at least.. It seems to me her and I are going to get better acquainted. 

He turns to me finally when weve both seemed to calm down a tiny bit.

Well was it worth it?

Huh? 

The three hours of interrogation and the possible cavity search, was the trip worth it

Every second of it.

----------


## Seveen

:EEK!:

----------


## Aud-A-Sea

Woah Sh*%.  My goodness Manda...you must have terrified, pissed off and stunned that this was happening.  I was reading it in total disbelief.  Glad they let you go without violating your privacy.  We travel to Jamaica frequently and worry that we are setting off a red flag, but never dreamed of any interrogation like that would take place.

I agree, your trip was worth it though.  What a Shi**ty note to end it on though.

----------


## Gabrielle

OMG Manda!   What an ending!!!!  Did you ever find out what the smell of cocaine was?

----------


## Clarity

whoah! That's so insane! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! :EEK!:

----------


## Jamerican71

WOW, now that's an ending we don't read about often here.  I'm glad it turned out okay for you as it could have been a very different ending.

----------


## ohliz

> My last day in Jamaica is spent restless and I feel as if I shouldn’t be wasting what time I have left stuck behind these gates granted it’s a beautiful property but I’m finding it very hard to “relax” and wind down.


Exactly how I felt when I did my first solo trip. I traveled all over JA - literally, all around the island -  but booked my last 2 nights at an AI.  I was restless and also felt like I was missing something...I had to get a taxi to take me into town, to a bar by the side of the road, where I could hear dogs barking and see tacky Christmas lights and just BE in JA for part of my last night.

Sorry about the customs stuff....that's scary.

----------


## Angel

Wow Amanda sorry you had to go through that ****. And yes guess you are flagged.  What a bunch of crap to come back to. Thank you for your adventures. Sounds like that guy was an a--hole. Would not want to go through that anytime soon. And now Andres name is in system. WTF

----------


## MissBlue

_GOOD GOD_ manda!!  :EEK!:    you _really_ got the full hundred (as they say), all in your very first trip.

and yeh, while that does suck -- at the same time i find myself thinking: WOW WHAT AN ADVENTURE! and you seem to have been able to handle it well. 

but in any case, and the bottom line, is - your life will never be the same.

----------


## shellyk

Oh please tell me this ending is like the crazy woman at the door one, a joke, I did not see a disclaimer.

----------


## Manda81

Gabrielle - I didn't smell of cocaine but he informed me I had cocaine on my hands!! wtf is right! I later thought about it and could only come up with the possibility that it was on my hands because of the money.  Again I really have no idea about it. 

Ohliz - I know now that I will not be travelling to any AI resorts for quite some time and definitely never again while in Jamaica.  Whether I'm moving around the island or hanging out with Andre I know now what my preference is outside the beautiful properties. 

Angel - I'm definitely flagged the Officer marked something on my passport so I'm sure that I'll have to endure this once again when I travel back to Jamaica.  My father tells me though that with my next trip if they go through with the "personal" search and find nothing that they need to stop otherwise I can cause a stick about harassment.  I'll brace myself on my next return through Pearson but it wont stop me from travelling to Jamaica. 

Everyone- it was an adventure it was one of the best experiences I've had so far in my life even with the bs at the airport I wouldnt change a thing. the trip from the beginning to the very end was full of twists, turns and excitment and nervousness and I wouldnt have it any other way if I could do it all over again. 

I'll post the remainder of the pictures this evening to sum up the report.  THANK YOU !! to all of you for coming along on my journey

----------


## Manda81

> Oh please tell me this ending is like the crazy woman at the door one, a joke, I did not see a disclaimer.


No disclaimer this time definitely not a joke.  It was pretty intense.

----------


## jasperpso

Crazy..  good report.

----------


## Gabrielle

Wow Manda...thank you once more for taking the time to take us on your adventure and what an adventure it was!

----------


## negrilbay

Manda , I know how you feeled, iit happen to me the first time to Jamaica, coming home I was waiting for my luggage and agent came up and ask me who I'm traveling with? and told me to following him, as they were going thru my luggage , I kept telling them you pick the wrong one, I have never done drugs or alcohol,  and they make me strip search  in a room with a lady agent. not full cavity, it took over 3hrs. 
I thought the same thing, like I was red tag if  I went again to jamaica, but they have never stop me again.  
Love reading your report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Manda81

Negrilbay- Wow! so you know what i'm talking about then and even more so because they went through with your search.  I have a feeling that I'll be strip searched on my next trip .. think maybe I should start working out lol I try and make light of it but it took me a good 2 days to relax after the adrenaline of the whole experience.

----------


## TiCtOc

Where did the cocaine smell come from? :EEK!:

----------


## Manda81

It wasn't cocaine "smell"  I smelt like Marijuana ... the cocaine was apparently on my hands after they did the drug test with the piece of fabric that they asked me to rub my hands against.

----------


## Jen1982

Best Trip report ever  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

like Jamaican pot would have value in Canada, lol .....

----------


## Eden

Oh wow, Manda, so sorry to hear about your scary ordeal at the airport!!  What a way to end such a wonderful trip! 
  My sister and brother in law were stopped by the K-9 cops coming back from Jamaica, too.  It was a few years ago in the Miami airport and the dog all of a sudden just sat at my sister's feet.  She thought at first, "how cute!", but then realized quickly that it wasn't cute at all!  My sis and BIL do not smoke, but apparently the cab driver smoked during the entire ride to the airport and the smell was enough for the dog to sniff out.  Luckily, my BIL is an attorney and used his legal talk to get out of that mess rather quickly.  
 I really hope you are able to plan a trip back to Jamaica SOON!  Thanks for writing such an amazing trip report!  You rock!

----------


## jx2

Wow!!!!! Great report. I have been following it the entire time. That cocaine thing may just be a gimmick to scare the heck out of ya. We will be in Treasure Beach in a couple weeks, so we may just end up travelling thru Malvern. If so we might look for Barbers little bar and say hey we kind of know you ;-)  Once again thanks so much for sharing this  great report.

----------


## butterfly

Never have I read such a good trip report ,ad me displaying all kinds of emotions.  The part when you was on the plane with tears in your eyes brought me back to when I returned on flight from my second trip to Jamaica.  I was so emotional just thinking about the time I had and the people i would miss.  You almost had me in tears just reading about how u must feel returning home.  THEN. You had me in total astonishment with my mouth wide open in amazement about the drug search.  WOW,  you have really took me on an emotional roller coaster.  I'm so glad you took me on a journey with you, I can't wait to you reach back to Jamaica so that I can read the sequel to your next trip report.  Better yet,  You really need to be writing a novel, with all the positive replies you get off this negril site alone.  You will definitely make enough money selling your book to buy a mansion in Jamaica on the hills.  So hurry up and write that book so you can buy that manision in Jamaica and we can continue reading your books, seriously!!!

----------


## Manda81

It was definitely an emotional day for me very much like a roller coaster Butterfly..The positive replies and encouragement that I've recieved throughout my report has been astonishing for me and I'm really taken a back by all the great reviews. Maybe I'm given more credit than deserved for my writing I'm not sure I'd have the skill for a book but if the out come was a mansion in the hills in Jamaica.. then where do I sign up??!! hahaha 

You are all fabulous truely!

----------


## Manda81

> Wow!!!!! Great report. I have been following it the entire time. That cocaine thing may just be a gimmick to scare the heck out of ya. We will be in Treasure Beach in a couple weeks, so we may just end up travelling thru Malvern. If so we might look for Barbers little bar and say hey we kind of know you ;-)  Once again thanks so much for sharing this  great report.


Oh that would be great if you ended up stopping by I think it would be a great surprise. If you do go through there the barber shop n small bar is on one side of the road and on the other side of the road is a building with a pool table in it that I believe says niteclub on the front.  

Have a fabulous time on your trip!! Treasure Beach has a wonderful vibe  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Day7 pictures

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Wonderful wonderful wonderful trip report.  One of the best I have ever read.  I am surprised that Kahuna3(the author) has not chimed in here. That is very scary about the hand swab coming up positive.  I get pulled into a room, get patted down and my hands swabbed every time I leave Jamaica. I am 61 years old and don't do drugs of any kind. They tell me it is random to which I reply "I don't think so since it happens every time!"  I would totally freak out if they did to me what they did to you.

----------


## Manda81

Day 7 pictures

----------


## southcoastgirl

Andre Barber and Jacko are gonna feel like celebrities with people stopping by and asking for them!  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

hahahahaha! They will love it

----------


## Clarity

Beautiful! :Smile: 
I really love that last picture of the two of you!

----------


## cinnni

Manda, Thank you so much for sharing your journey with all of us! I have enjoyed every installment of your report and love your positive spirit.  Your positive energy shines thru every time u write and even with your ordeal at the end, you still radiate happiness!

----------


## Dana1

Thanks for sharing your trip report and pics....really enjoyed reading it!  I was stunned to hear about your horrible arrival back home in TO.  One year, my husband accidentally forgot a half-smoked roach in his shorts pocket on the way home...didn't find it till I did laundry the next day!  Dogs came right around him and didn't sniff it out...thank God!  We triple-check now before we pack up so we don't make the same mistake.  Weird that you would still have a "smell" on you after sitting on a stuffy plane for 4 hours though...I think you were probably flagged cause you were a single white girl travelling alone and alot of their interrogation was just fishing to see if you would fess up about anything...just my opinion.  Scary sh**...hope I never have to go through that.

----------


## Jo-Ann

Thank you so much. I have enjoyed from the beginning until the end  (except the airport part)and all the pics. :Smile:  Staying with a Jamaican and travelling around with them is so much fun  :Smile:  Can't wait for you to go again  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

You have no idea, your trip report have me reminiscing so bad.  That saying once you go u know is so true.  I left jamaica in August 2011 and immediately booked my next trip for January 2012 for a 1 month stay.  This wil be my 14th trip since 2000. On my first trip I traveled with my sister and friend.  I met up with an old friend i met in the US that I haven't seen in 6yrs who moved back to Jamaica.  He met us at the aiport at mobay then off to negril we went.  I love a little adventure so we left the sister and friend in Negril, they was satifisfied with Negril alone.  I  went to his home in kingston, to do the native and local  thing and hung out with his friends and family.  It was my birthday weekend, and also carnival time in Kingston we did the carnival the club asylum, and off to Dunn's river in Ocho Rios the next day.  The following day, back across the other side of the island to negril, picked up my sister and back to Kingston, asylum and Dunns River.  We stayed in kingston for the weekend then back to Negril.  I did all this in 8 days for my first visit.  Each year since,  my stays were longer and it's been more and more of an adventure.  I can't explain of how excited it's been and how Jamaica has had such an impact on my vacations.  I have explored the whole country and stayed in almost all the 14 parishes.   I have traveled to many places but none can match Jamaica.  I say,  leave the All Inclusives and explore Jamaica.  Trust me you can make a best seller based on your writing skills.  I am a self-proclaimed writer and I will love to write a book about my adventures as well.  Just haven't gotten around to it.  You started your novel  on the Negril Message board on your first visit.  :Cool: You go girl, LIVE SOME LIFE.  Book your next trip so I can relive my adventure through you. :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Butterfly aside from travelling with a friend and sister your first trip has quite a bit of similarities to mine.  Meeting up with a friend after years off to Negril then off to explore. I knew when I got back that I had to book another trip and the itch has been there more and more each day but with my report completely done now it's there even more! Would love to hook up with you sometime in Jamaica. I plan on seeing Port Antonio and Kingston on my next stay, hopefully! I'm not even sure how I would go about trying to write a book lol but maybe it's something I should put some thought into.  

You wont need to relive your adventure through me though with a trip stay of a month coming up in January!! Lucky!!! I can't wait for the time that I can spend a month long stay.  It just gives so much more opportunity for adventure. And with everyone else on the board fastly approaching their departure I'll hopefully be able to make it through the winter when I can get back there again  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Clarity-thank you so much it is I think the only picture we actually took together lol Andre had grabbed me and said "Manda, we have no pictures together! Get over here!" and so there it is lol 

Cinni - thank you honestly I think the happiness that you see come through is because with each Day that I wrote I literally put myself back there and I honestly can't remember the last time I had been so simply happy to just "be".

----------


## x l ent

In Canada, don't you have the right to be taken off from being "Red flaged", by submitting an explaination (Usually on line.) that explains this incident.  And the fact that nothing was found on your person or in your luggage?

----------


## Manda81

There is a application to request the information that has been collected on you and recorded in a database that is used for travel and customs etc which someone was so kind of let me know of today  :Smile:  Once I request the information and recieve it I can then challenge anything I find to be of error unfair.  So we'll see what I get in response.

----------


## jx2

Over 41,000 views should be an indicator on how a book written by you could do ;-) WOW!!!!!

----------


## MissBlue

yah, i'm _TELLIN_ y'all,  girl's got *SKILLZZZ*!!!   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## isthatuitsme

Excellent report Manda!!  Felt like I was right along wit ya!  Got the same love for JA the first time I went just 3 short years ago and now book every chance I get.  Gotta love going off the tourist track and just hanging around.  Good for you...took me three trips to gain the nerve to do that, but now love it and stay in yaad each trip which makes it feel like I have come home every trip!  Great writing and way to convey your energy!
Thanks for posting the great pics also...love trip reports with a little writing and the pics to put it all in context! Excellent!
T

----------


## irie always

Terrific Report from start to finish - although your rude entry back to home seems to have been quite the ordeal. Like your first time to Jamaica you held your own with them customs folk. I'm thinking that your Negril experience must have helped you get through that last bit. Like others, I did worry about you when we didn't get any daily updates while you were there. The build up to the trip and then a small blip and nothing........ then you got back and all was good. Great Report - Thanks for writing it and sharing with us all.

----------


## Maryann

Bravo!  I agree you do have some serious writing skills, Manda.  Sorry your trip ended on a bad note.  I've heard and read of that happening to people before, mostly women.  Scary!  Read somewhere (can't remember the percentage), but a large number of bills have cocaine residue, so that's probably the culprit.  Think I can safely say that we are all (except Brassi - LOL!) hoping you can get back to see Andre soon for another adventure.

----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks Manda, pretty intense end to your trip. lol  Great report!!

----------


## *vi*

Finally got the chance to read your report.  Thanks so much for sharing your experience.  Reminded me of my first visit to Jamaica and my first trip report.  After that, I was determined to see every inch of that amazing land and I hope you set a goal to do the same.  I knew from the start Jamaica would embrace you and you would find your fit there.  

I just returned from a 7 day stay last week and for the first time since I started traveling there, I was pulled and searched when I got to the US.  Although the questioning didnt take as long as yours, it was still unnerving.

----------


## Ti2m

Manda,

My wife has been telling me about this thread for weeks.  I've finally read it over the past two days and absolutely enjoyed every page, comments and all.  You are an extremely talented writer and can really paint a picture with the written word.  I had to laugh because as I started getting into it I was thinking this is a movie ... then a few posts later I saw it was being cast.  If you do submit a screenplay to Hollywood, end it somewhere before you land in Toronto.  You airport experience there was a real downer.  What a shame you had to end a trip like that on such a sour note.  I can tell from your writing that it really did not affect your positive vacation memories and that is how it should be. 

Thank you again for a wonderful contribution to this forum.

Timm

----------


## butterfly

You see, manda all your responses from this post says it all, your writing style has a way of bringing what you write to light.  We can actually vision your vacation and that's a make for a great novel.  Yes, our 1st trip was similar, birthday, old friend reunion and exploring the isand and all.  It would be a good idea to meet in Jamaica one day.  After every return from Jamaica and rebooking the next trip gives me such a thrill.   It gives me something to look forward to.  That adventure fix I crave so much for Jamaica.  My next trip in January, I will explore St. Elizabeth,Rebel salute and Little Ochi for seafood and the Appleton Estates,  St. Andrew for the weekend to visit some friends, and Port Antonio again.  I can't wait maybe I  will do a trip report, i have learned a lot from reading yours

----------


## Manda81

Timm- I'm flattered that your wife suggested you read my report and thanks for taking the time too.  It's been wonderful reliving my experience and I'm just happy that everyone enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it  :Smile:  

Vi - I saw some of your pictures on the other board. BEAUTIFUL!! Are you a photographer? 

Maryann & Tizzy -Thanks to both of you for following along as well.  I can't thank everyone enough really lol it's been fantastic like going on my first trip twice!  :Smile: 

Maryann, I'm already getting a very annoying itch to book my next flight lol I'm not sure that I could ever write another report for everyone to enjoy as much as they 
did this one but hell half the fun is in the trying  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

ohhh please do write a report!! Already I'm excited with the line up you have already.  St. Elizabeths you say?? Well if you find yourself going through Malvern or planning to, let me know you could meet Andre! 

I completely look forward to one day meeting up with you in any of the Parishes and Miss Blue too!!

----------


## Pisces

Wowza Manda...what a journey!!
Thanks for sharing, you have a wonderful and easy way with words I truly enjoyed tuning in every day for an update!
All the best to you!

----------


## Crazymel21

I haven't been here on the boards in a really long time, but I just got back from my trip to Negril on the 15th and have been thinking about Jamaica every day sine I got back.  I found my way to your post over the weekend and absolutely fell in love with your story Manda!  This is the type of story lots of gals dream about, I can't wait to hear how your relationship blossoms with Andre between now and your next visit.  Please keep us all updated!

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

OMG OMG OMG Amanda I LOVE your trip report..I totally know the feeling of going to JA solo thinking ok is he really going to be there to pick you up!...I remember my first solo trip i was having panic  attacks and all!!...FOR no reason...trip was great!!..I 
totally feel you about not wanting to stay in the AI's once you get that real feel you do NOT want to be behind no d$# gates!!!

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

I am the same way as soon as i get home i am looking at airline tickets n prices trying to plan my next trip!!

----------


## suzengrace

I've gotten the shake-down from customs too...Though not as intense as you...That really sucks...No, every time i come back thru (and usually Charlotte) The TSA are the rudest to me..Asking very  personal questions, how I can afford to go ,why ,etc,etc- etc,...and then it really sucks when I get flagged and have to wait for them to search my bags more..and they keep me waiting so that i miss my connecting flight...That Enrages me !!!! and of course they never find anything...

Before packing-I always go thru my clothes, luggage -just in case mi friends smoke somehow got mixed up....I dont do drugs-and rarely par-take in the green...Now rum and Guinness, thats a different story..(LOL)

----------


## shellyk

> I think you were probably flagged cause you were a single white girl travelling alone and alot of their interrogation was just fishing to see if you would fess up about anything...just my opinion.  Scary sh**...hope I never have to go through that.


15 Trips and NEVER have I had this happen. I must look like the prude bi**** that I am. I asked once if I could take a picture of the beagle dog and he said no. I did get the dog to scratch once for food (McDonalds) in my bag. I switch planes with lay overs two to three airports each trip. I don't even get questioned coming in anymore, it always used to be who you coming to see you got a boyfriend here. LOL Manda you are strong I wouldnt have given up any names but probably would have puked and bawled just at the accusation.

----------


## Manda81

The only names he got were mine, my ex boyfriend and Andre's and to be honest he could have found out Andre's name since he went through my phone anyways.  I had only stated originally on my visa that I was staying at the Riu Montego bay for the whole week.  When I entered Jamaica I told them the same thing.  When I was asked if I was meeting anyone I said no.  I did all of this because i had forgotten Andre's address at home and to be honest I wasn't sure he'd be at the airport.  It would have sounded much more suspect if I said "well I haven't seen this guy in 13 years and he may or may not be outside the airport when I get there and if that's the case I may or may not be spending 3 nights in the hills oh and I'll also be in Negril and Montego Bay"  It sounds crazy lol  

So I guess my question would be without having to get into so much detail what would be an appropriate answer when being asked by customs where are you staying... should I always just say Andre's should I explain my travel plans?? 

Next time I go I'll be sure to just say I'm staying with Andre.

----------


## northcoast

Better to just give the name of the hotel....you will get less questions that way....

----------


## sammyb

yep name of a hotel and keep the travel plans simple meaning one hotel the entire time......no matter where you're actually 
staying

----------


## Manda81

But I dont plan on spending the time at a hotel and can they not check up on this ??

----------


## northcoast

Suppose they could, but don't think they do....

----------


## MissBlue

no, they can't/don't care/won't check up on that - i mean imagine it....  there's just no possible way, or reason, to actually keep 'close tabs' on every tourist and where they go once they're on the island.  'technically' the govt needs to know where you're staying, partly in case of, say, a hurricane or natural disaster, in case there becomes a need to look for (or, god forbid, identify) people, or account for them after a disaster, and it's also the 'address of record' they would use for delivering lost luggage or for any potential emergency.

but typically, the information you give to the officer while standing at the immi desk, in reality usually doesn't go any farther than that -

people are always divided on what to actually write on your forms and tell the officers  ---  most say just always put a hotel name, because once you start getting into "i'm staying with my friend/bf/husband at their house", it opens them up to ask ALL kinds of personal questions, looking thru bags for gifts you 'MUST' be bringing, charging you duty on stuff -  even if it's really not a gift but for your own use,  etc etc. Anything is possible although it of course doesn't always happen.  Others always put the true yard address and take their chances, cause they feel it's better the govt knows where they really are, in case the info is ever needed.

----------


## Manda81

I get the idea of tracking everyones where abouts would be a bit much but I'm talking my own personal experience. I've already been documented on staying with Andre through the customs agent that interrogated me he pretty much wrote down everything I said.  I am almost 100% sure that i've been flagged and will most likely get searched/questioned again.  So if I return 6 months after my first visit with a "local" would they not wonder why I hadn't seen him the next trip? I just don't want to get myself in any unnecessary "hot water" because I've lied on my Visa.

----------


## MissBlue

yah i get what you're saying  -  but it doesn't necessarily follow, logically speaking, that someone would ALWAYS stay at the same place every time they visit jamaica. so as far as 'wondering why you don't see him next trip' -- that's a level of personal detail that's just not really done.  hundreds of people don't see the same people on each trip, and stay at loads of different spots each different time they go -  i truly don't think that kind of minutiae of detail would be examined THAT specifically.  even for someone who may have been 'red-flagged' - it's still not necessarily always thought that they would 'definitely' go to all the exact same places and do the same things every trip. it's also a very common plan that the visitor has their local freind/bf/spouse/whatever go to stay with THEM at the hotel, instead of the visitor staying at the private home.... so that wouldn't be unusual -- even more so for a potential red-flagged visitor.....  it could just as easily be explained that said visitor wants no more issues, and therefore plans the next trip to be completely in a tourist area, specifically to make sure that no more questions would be raised about them. (just an example,  but i'm sure you get what i'm sayin') 

if you're more comfortable putting the yard address though, just go with that....  whatever you feel is appropriate for you is what you should do!   :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Hey Miss Blue, 

Ya I completely see where you are coming from I guess I'm just a bit paranoid now but I think I'll have a better idea of what to do when I'm sure of where I'm staying on the island next trip coming  :Smile:  

Thanks for everyones input and advice!

----------


## sandy-girl

Miss Blue, do they actually charge duty on gifts?

----------


## Lapurr

I just can't see you being "red flagged" for what?? you didnt do anything!!!!`You didnt have drugs, you had a valid passport, and a Jamaican boyfriend!! not a big deal!! A positive test for coke, on your hands..that is probably not even %100 legit...they have nothing! they can't do jack $h!t !

 :Smile:

----------


## Katho

I've been very busy but finally had the chance to catch up this afternoon! What a great report Manda, loved it  :Smile:  except of course for you're experience with Canadian Customs  :Frown:  

I've only been sent to the right once...last year, trip #7...my hungover husband said "I dunno" when the lady asked him if the wood carvings were treated. ARGH! I only had to pull them out for the agent to look over, no big deal. I feel so bad for what you went through!!

Also, I go every year around the first week of March. Last year I paid $334 r/t (taxes IN) the 2 previous years were around $350. Watch for seat sales after the Christmas/New Years season!! $600 is TO much  :Wink: 

sandy-girl : Absolutely!!

----------


## MissBlue

doesn't matter lapurr- since she went through this process this time around, and is now documented as having done so, and is in now in 'that' database - they can indeed redflag her for future travel - whether or not they found anything. i agree it's totally illogical, but customs often isn't logical.  just read CaptnD's post earlier in this thread - (or maybe that's the other thread, the one about 'similar to manda's expereince')

and yes sandy, while it's not likely, and doesn't happen a lot - it is possible that someone can be charged duty on any item(s) that are brought as gifts, or are even just perceived by the examining officer, to _appear_ that it is a gift.  of course, they would only see such items IF one's bags are searched upon arrival - which also doesn't happen often. i've been asked "what's in your bags" almost every time i go, but they've never actually looked IN the bags to see; they've always accepted my answer. others have had their bags searched when they get to JA -- you just never know....

----------


## irieworld

I agree with Miss Blue and some of the other posters. Just give a hotel name. If you are not comfortable with that, then sure, give Andre's address and say you are staying at a friends. But really, less said the better. they don't need a ton of info, just a contact address--and they don't even need specific address, just name of hotel and Negril. Sometimes I stay multiple hotels in Mobay and Negril and at friends but just give the hotel name of the first place I am staying. 

As far as giving names to customs officers--I would not do it, ever. I don't smoke or partake in other drugs so if they did find something on my luggage or person--I know it ain't me so even though it would be a hassle to deal with--nothing serious would come of it. But I wouldn't want it down for the record that a friend or boyfriend smokes. So many people do in JA--including taxi drivers, people at the resorts, etc that it would be all to easy I guess to have the smell on your stuff. But even after a dozen trips, I never got "pulled over" by customs--and most of my JA friends are heavy smokers.

All that aside, I have to once again give you thanks for the awesome report and can't wait till you can go again! It is always such a joy to read a report that resonates and takes you right there to relive past trips. Jah Bless!

----------


## Lapurr

Manda...super awesome deals in March...paid $99 RETURN from Calgary!
 total cost including taxes $217 or something crazy like that! again that was including a return ticket...just nutz, and that wasnt a last minute deal...sale went for a while!  keep your eyes open...I'll let you know if I see anything too!
flights: aircanadavacations.com    not aircanada.com

----------


## Manda81

Ooooh 217!!! I'm droooling lol I will definitley hold out then and keep watching. It might just be best to wait until after Christmas then but god do I ever want to to click that mouse and say I'm booked but to save 400 dollars I'll keep my hands to myself for now lol

----------


## AandE

Manda,

If you don't mind a day of travel, check out Spirit Air from Niagra Falls. Problem = leave at 1 am with a layover in Miami and you dont arrive until 3 in the afternoon we have seen fairs there for under 300 taxes in rtn.

----------


## sandy-girl

Katho and Miss Blue, 

Oh dear, I had no idea. On my last reach, over two years ago as I was at customs in Mo' Bay the officer asked me if I had anything to declare. Of Course, I said no because I didn't in my mind's eye, right?

Well, she looks at me in the eye and says, "Are you bringing in anything for sale?" I'm not selling anything in JA, I'm going on vacation. So I say, "No ma'am. I have nothing for sale"

But she looks at me again and says, "Are you sure?" 

I'm like this woman is getting me nervous now. I've traveled plenty, all over and I've never been stopped or checked, so this was new to me and I got a little nervous. More-so, because I noticed that the 

customs tables were full  Jamaicans coming from Curacao. I found out that these ladies travel to that island and bring stuff in to JA for sale.

Well, anyway when she asked again I told the lady, "I have a few gifts, but nothing for sale, never!" She then asked me what my gifts were? I told her, "Some costume jewelry, some underwear, and a couple of 
colognes." 

Hey, I was trying to relax while she stared at me. Now keep in mind I've been travelling since I was a kid and this has never, ever happened to me. And this wasn't even bad compared to what happened to

some of you and Manda.  :Frown: 

Well, she looked at me, then back at my passport, back at me, back at the passport, and that card you fill out on the plane stamped both returned my documents and said to me, "Welcome Back to Jamaica! 

Enjoy your stay" Whaaa! Phew! I walked out of there as quickly and as calmly as I could. 

So, although I felt funny I swear that by her letting me go by that gifts weren't taxed. 

Thanks for the info...

----------


## Sweet_Dawta

> Miss Blue, do they actually charge duty on gifts?


Yep, the duty can be more than the cost of the gifts. Traveling as an ex-pat my luggage has been searched more times that it hasn't. I realized they prefer my hubby so I let him go through the nothing to declare line with the kitchen sink while they try to figure out what I have in my pocket book. New clothes for myself and the kids, I will remove the tag or even wash to get rid of the newnest. I have been asked to pay 'lunch money' to avoid been assessed the duty.

"but it doesn't necessarily follow, logically speaking,"
Not much in Jamaica follows LOGIC or is ever as it seems. They target ex-pats or frequent visitors who they know are returning with things/gifts to help out their loved ones or friends on the island!

----------


## pretty40

Bravo Manda! Loved every minute of it. When you write the book u can dedicate it to "Taye Diggs" and your negril.com family lol

----------


## Katho

> Yep, the duty can be more than the cost of the gifts.!


Yup! That's what happened to us! I think it was trip #4. At the last minute I threw in some tshirts from our business (cost us very little), still in the bags...oops #1. The customs lady asked if we had made any friends on our trips...big smiles & a yes we have...did you bring gifts...actually yes we did...oops #2 lol! So our bags get torn into and the lady wants the "value" not our cost, those were about to be some silly expensive gifts! Luckily the guy you pay had trouble reading the ladies writing so we ended up pay far less than she would have had us! Lesson learned!!!

You were lucky sandy-girl!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

> Yep, the duty can be more than the cost of the gifts. Traveling as an ex-pat my luggage has been searched more times that it hasn't. I realized they prefer my hubby so I let him go through the nothing to declare line with the kitchen sink while they try to figure out what I have in my pocket book. New clothes for myself and the kids, I will remove the tag or even wash to get rid of the newnest. I have been asked to pay 'lunch money' to avoid been assessed the duty.
> 
> "but it doesn't necessarily follow, logically speaking,"
> Not much in Jamaica follows LOGIC or is ever as it seems. They target ex-pats or frequent visitors who they know are returning with things/gifts to help out their loved ones or friends on the island!


All countries charge duty on items that are not for your own personal use and are intended to remain in that country. This would include gifts. The reason for duty is that there are businesses in that country that sell these items and are paying taxes, duty, licensing and registration fees, etc. and their interest as well as the interest of the government needs to be addressed. Thus the duty on most items. The customs agents often have some discretion on how the duty is determined and sometimes it is the luck of the draw as to how this is applied. Please note, this is not a Jamaican thing, the USA also charges duty on items if you are visiting the country and intend to leave the items behind.

Since ex-pats and frequent visitors are much more likely to be bringing in items that attract duty as gifts, it only makes sense for the customs agents to give these folks a bit more screening. First time visitors generally do not have family and/or loved ones in the country yet. From a logical standpoint, they should be targeted. And once again, this is not a Jamaican thing, customs agents in all countries do this.

The comment above "they prefer my hubby" may well be the fact that more women are being used as drug couriers and are therefore more likely to be subject to additional searches. The papers here in Jamaica often are mentioning women who are being placed in jail for drug courier crimes.

So, when you analyse this from a logical standpoint, things are exactly as they seem. It may not be as you would want it to be, but it is exactly as it seems...

----------


## Manda81

Thanks for shedding some light on the topic Rob !  

I am wondering though if I was staying for more than a week 2 weeks, 4 weeks I might bring my phone, my laptop some movies for my own leisure time and if they deem these as gifts and charge me duty on something that I'm returning home with, how is this fair :s But then again I suppose that's life lol I brought my laptop with me this trip not once was I asked about gifts however it was my first time travelling to Jamaica. I suppose if I'm back in the next 6 months I might be asked this questions upon arriving in Mobay.  Ugh all this means is there are high possibilities that I'll be searched and or questions both arriving to Jamaica and arriving back in Canada.  What a pain in the %%%$! lol

----------


## Rob

Manda,

No worries there - be sure to let them know that you are bringing them back with you and if they still charge you duty, simply keep your duty receipt. When you are leaving the island, show your receipt to the customs agent and ask for a reimbursement on the charges. Since you still have the items with you, they are not subject to duty and your money will be returned.

If you plan on leaving them on the island, then they are subject to duty as you could purchase most everything you are bringing on the island.

A single laptop and phone would never normally attract duty. But bringing in several laptops and several phones would probably attract a charge. The customs agents are skilled at their jobs and can usually determine if someone is trying to cheat the system...

----------


## Manda81

> Manda,
> 
> No worries there - be sure to let them know that you are bringing them back with you and if they still charge you duty, simply keep your duty receipt. When you are leaving the island, show your receipt to the customs agent and ask for a reimbursement on the charges. Since you still have the items with you, they are not subject to duty and your money will be returned.


OOHHH ! Good to know thank you! I suppose life is fair after all lol

----------


## VVHT

Manda,

Very nicely done! Sorry for the hiccup on your return to Canada  :Frown: 

Have you booked your return yet???  :Smile: 

VVHT

----------


## Creasemon

Really enjoyed the Manda in the Land of Wood & Water mini series. Good for you getting off the beaten track and away from the Beaches & The AI resorts to see the real Jamaican People. People like Jacko & Barber are the true spirit of the island as you found out. If I can ever find the time (and people to help corroborate the details), I will send the tale of my very 1st trip to Negril in 1978. I have also been subjected to strip search at Pearson 'cause they found some papers in my luggage. Hands down the # 1 worst airport to go thru on your way home from Jamaica.!!

----------


## Manda81

Hey Creasemon thanks for much... "Manda in the Land of Wood & Water: The Mini Series" hahaha I like the sound of that!! 

I suppose I should consider flying out from another airport but it's just so close and soo well I was going to say convenient but it really isn't lol

----------


## Seveen

going through customs is pretty much the luck of the drawer

but . . . manda was stopped, searched answered all the questions and let go - nothing found

after that . . . why would they think she'd try to smuggle something next time? much less try the whole interrogation thing again . . .

----------


## sunray

I have no doubt that there is extra scrutiny placed on Canadians returning to Pearson Airport (Toronto) after a vacation in Jamaica.  I have noticed planes arriving from Cuba at the same time, and watched as those folks have picked up their luggage from the carousel and are long gone before the bags from the Jamaica flight even reach the baggage carousel.  The dogs are brought to walk through the people returning from Jamaica waiting for their bags.  Maybe you get asked a few more questions by the Customs officer.  Single travelers raise their interest for some reason, as well as people with multiple visits to Jamaica.  You are home in Canada, if you feel they are going to far, (eg: talking about a strip search),you have every right to request a lawyer. I am sure they would understand at that point that they had better have good reason to be detaining you needlessly.

----------


## Manda81

Oh they offered me a lawyer after he radioed for two female officers as at that point he had made up his mind that I was going to have a full "intimate" search I declined the lawyer at the time because I thought that it would have more dramatic effect in the sense that I would look genuinely innocent lol I however, WILL request a lawyer if I am held and interrogated on my second trip at the level I was this past trip.  When he was finished and had let me go he asked if I had any questions. I asked him if/when I travel to Jamaica again will this happen? His response was not an answer but a question.  Oh so when are you returning? At that point I gave up and left before he could change his mind.

----------


## sunray

Here is some information regarding your rights at a Canadian airport:

http://blog.torontodefencelawyers.com/tag/strip-search/

----------


## northcoast

WOW!....guess citizens are really at the mercy of the establishment....not many rights noted there!

----------


## Manda81

Damn ... so lawyer no lawyer doesnt matter much.

----------


## Marko

> Damn ... so lawyer no lawyer doesnt matter much.


probably why they offer the lawyers to begin with.......
doesn't make much difference nor hurt their cases........
if you did ask for a lawyer.......they would question why you did......
you are on their turf so you gotta play by their rules......just be polite and cooperate .....

the only thing I can think of is if you are in that drug room for more than 7 hours....
the lawyer might be able to get you released after the 7 hour mark if you aren't arrested

----------


## Manda81

Hmmm their turf it's my home country too dammit! lol I understand there is a job to be done but it just seemed unnecessary at an extent.  I will be happy if I'm not stopped I'm just not convinced that I wont have any issues the second time around.  There was no talk about detaining me for 7 hours until I "expelled" anything it was straight to cavity searches.. 

My father was extremely annoyed .. because they sort of used him to feel out my story.  

I had mentioned numerous times that my father and nephew of 5 years old were waiting for me to drive me home and that whatever they had to do could they do it so that I didnt have my young nephew waiting on me for hours on hours.  I later found out that my very confused and nervous father who thought I didnt even make it on the plane home was called over a PA System in the airport to go to Immigration .. he was then pointed to a door that was an "out" only so he couldnt open it.  He knocked.  A woman came to the door .. he explained to her that he was called over the PA that he was waiting on his daughter Amanda.  The woman told him the plane had just landed but that no one called him over the PA.  He insisted that the plane had landed over an hour ago. She closed the door asking him to wait and had him wait 15 minutes on the other side of the door only to come back and tell him "Sorry sir no one called you over the PA system there must have been an error" 

I do understand that as an adult there is a privacy issue that they are not legally allowed to tell my father why I'm being held but they could have said anything.. I lost my luggage something to ease his mind? 

My father after hearing my story was livid and realized that they must have called him to confirm my story.  But he had said that they did this an hour after the plane landed.. So they kept me another 1.5 hours after that.

----------


## sunray

Manda, they just wanted to see who was waiting to pick you up at the airport, they don't care that a Father is waiting and worrying for his daughter.  If you requested a lawyer, they might at least be more careful and respectful in carrying out their duties.  Most likely they would have you speak with a lawyer via telephone.  (Although you might have been at the airport a little longer).

----------


## Creasemon

Manda - I have also flown from Montreal as well as Miami to Jamaica and no one even comes close to Pearson , but bear in mind its one of the busiest airports in the Great White North. I was not singled out the year after my strip search so I wonder how long they do flag stuff. The consolation now is when I travel with my wife or when we took my 3 teenage daughters a couple of years back - NO ONE CARES..! It was the Brady Bunch go to the Island in the eyes of Customs ! Single people travelling is the cue to pay extra attention and ask the real skill testing questions. West Jet has direct flights out of Ottawa couple of days a week now , so thats my way to avoid the whole Pearson nightmare.

----------


## Gabrielle

Hey Creasemon.....yes finally Ottawa has direct flights to Montego Bay but I think it is only for peak season.....I had to fly out of Toronto in August and in May when I went back to the island.....butfor my December trip:  direct flight out of Ottawa ... yippee!

----------


## Creasemon

Gabrielle - You are going for 4 months..?? VERY NICE..Yeah you have to hunt a little bit to find the right flights - We will leave on a friday and come back on a Saturday - Direct. I used to drive to Montreal and catch a flight out with Sunwing - Nice big seats - Pretty good Meal & booze included in the price and free movies. Wish they did more charters from Ottawa , but you go where the price and convenience is.And when we can leave here at 06:00 amd be in Mo bay at 10:30..No more Toronto leg for me..!

----------


## me no sen

We generally bring in school supplies and gifts for children. 
It's best to remove sales tags and scatter to goods. One year we brought a Casio for a church in Likkle London. 
In the past thirty eight years we have not paid duty.

----------

